# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ابن تيمية: "النجاشي ما كان يمكنه أن يحكم بحكم القرآن؛ فإنَّ قومه لا يقرونه على ذلك".

## عدنان البخاري

((*وكثيرًا ما يتولى الرجل بين المسلمين والتتار قاضياً، بل وإماماً، وفي نفسه أمور من العدل يريد أن يعمل بها؛ فلا يمكنه ذلك، بل هناك من يمنعه ذلك، ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها*)) :* قال شيخ الإسلام العلاَّمة الإمام أحمد بن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله في المنهاج (5/110-122) في معرض ردّه على الجهمية الموجبين لعذاب الله لمن لم يذنب والأشاعرة غيرهم= قال رحمه الله: ((وأيضاً فالنُّصوص قد أخبرت بالميزان بالقسط، وأن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة، وإن تلك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجراً عظيماً.
فدل هذا على أن مثقال ذرة إذا زيد في السيئات أو نقص من الحسنات كان ظلماً ينزه الله عنه. ودل على أنه يزن الأعمال بالقسط؛ الذي هو العدل.
فدل على أن خلاف ذلك ليس قسطاً؛ بل ظلم تنزه الله عنه، ولو لم يكن هنا عدل لم يحتج إلى الموازنة؛ فإنه إذا كان التعذيب والتنعيم بلا قانون عدلي بل بمحض المشيئة لم يحتج إلى الموازنة.
وقال تعالى: ((تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وما الله يريد ظلما للعالمين)) [آل عمران: 108].
قال الزجاج وغيره: قد أعلمنا أنه يعذب من عذبه لاستحقاقه. وقال آخر: معناه أنه لا يعاقبهم بلا جرم، فسمَّى هذا ظلماً.
وأيضاً.. فإن الله تعالى قد أخبر في غير موضع: أنه لا يكلف نفساً إلا وسعها؛ كقوله تعالى: ((والذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها)) [الأعراف: 42]. وقوله: ((لا تكلف نفس إلا وسعها)) [البقرة: 233]. وقوله: ((لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها)) " [الطلاق: 7].
وأمر بتقواه بقدر الإستطاعة؛ فقال: ((فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم)) [التغابن: 16].
وقد دعاه المؤمنون بقولهم: ((ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به)) [البقرة: 286]. فقال: قد فعلت.
 فدلَّت هذه النصوص على أنه لا يكلِّف نفساً ما تعجز عنه خلافاً للجهمية المجبرة. ودلت على أنه لا يؤاخذ المخطىء، والناسي؛ خلافا للقدرية والمعتزلة وهذا فصل الخطاب في هذا الباب.
فالمجتهد المستدلُّ؛ من إمام، وحاكم، وعالم، وناظر، ومناظر، ومفت، وغير ذلك= إذا اجتهد، واستدلَّ؛ فاتقى الله ما استطاع كان هذا هو الذي كلَّفه الله إياه.
وهو مطيعٌ لله، مستحق للثواب إذا اتقاه ما استطاع، ولا يعاقبه الله ألبتة، خلافًا للجهمية المجبرة.
وهو مصيبٌ؛ بمعنى أنه مطيع لله، لكن قد يعلم الحق في نفس الأمر وقد لا يعلمه؛ خلافاً للقدرية والمعتزلة في قولهم: كل من استفرغ وسعه علم الحق؛ فإنَّ هذا باطل كما تقدَّم بل كل من استفرغ وسعه استحق الثواب.
وكذلك الكفار من بلغته دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دار الكفر، وعلم أنه رسول الله؛ فآمن به، وآمن بما أنزل عليه، واتقى الله ما استطاع -كما فعل النجاشي وغيره- ولم يمكنه الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام، ولا التزام جميع شرائع الإسلام؛ لكونه ممنوعاً من الهجرة، وممنوعاً من إظهار دينه، وليس عنده من يعلمه جميع شرائع الإسلام= فهذا مؤمن من أهل الجنة. 
كما كان مؤمن آل فرعون مع قوم فرعون، وكما كانت إمرأة فرعون، بل وكما كان يوسف الصديق عليه السلام مع أهل مصر. فإنهم كانوا كفارا ولم يكن يمكنه أن يفعل معهم كل ما يعرفه من دين الإسلام؛ فإنه دعاهم إلى التوحيد والإيمان فلم يجيبوه. قال تعالى عن مؤمن آل فرعون: ((ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولاً)) [غافر: 34].
وكذلك النجاشي.. هو وإن كان ملك النصارى فلم يطعه قومه في الدخول في الإسلام؛ بل إنما دخل معه نفر منهم. ولهذا لما مات لم يكن هناك من يصلي عليه؛ فصلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة؛ خرج بالمسلمين إلى المصلى فصفهم صفوفا، وصلى عليه، وأخبرهم بموته يوم مات، وقال: ( إن أخا لكم صالحا من أهل الحبشة مات ).
وكثيرٌ من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك؛ فلم يهاجر، ولم يجاهد، ولا حج البيت. بل قد رُوىَ أنه لم يكن يصلي الصلوات الخمس، ولا يصوم شهر رمضان، ولا يؤدِّي الزكاة الشرعية؛ لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم ونحن نعلم قطعا أنه لم يكن يمكنه أن يحكم بينهم بحكم القرآن.
والله قد فرض على نبيه  بالمدينة أنَّه إذا جاءه أهل الكتاب لم يحكم بينهم إلا بما أنزل الله إليه، وحذره أن يفتنوه عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليه...
والنَّجاشي ما كان يمكنه أن يحكم بحكم القرآن؛ فإنَّ قومه لا يقرونه على ذلك.
وكثيرًا ما يتولى الرجل بين المسلمين والتتار قاضياً، بل وإماماً، وفي نفسه أمور من العدل يريد أن يعمل بها؛ فلا يمكنه ذلك. بل هناك من يمنعه ذلك، ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها.
وعمر بن عبد العزيز عودي وأوذي على بعض ما أقامه من العدل. وقيل: إنه سُم َّعلى ذلك !
فالنجاشي وأمثاله سعداء في الجنة، وإن كانوا لم يلتزموا مع شرائع الإسلام ما لا يقدرون على التزامه؛ ل كانوا يحكمون بالأحكام التي يمكنهم الحكم بها. ولهذا جعل الله هؤلاء من أهل الكتاب...
وهذا كما أنَّه قد كان بمكة جماعة من المؤمنين يستخفون بإيمانهم، وهم عاجزون عن الهجرة، قال تعالى: ((إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها فإولئك مأواهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا ننن إلا المستضفعين من الرجال والنساء والولدان لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا فأولئك عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم وكان الله عفوا غفوراً ) [النساء: 97- 99]. فعذر سبحانه المستضعف العاجز عن الهجرة...
فأولئك كانوا عاجزين عن إقامة دينهم فقد سقط عنهم ما عجزو عنه. فإذا كان هذا فيمن كان مشركا، وآمن؛ فما الظن بمن كان من أهل الكتاب وآمن !
... وابن سلام وأمثاله هو واحد من جملة الصحابة والمؤمنين، وهو من أفضلهم. وكذلك سلمان الفارسي. فلا يقال فيه إنه من أهل الكتاب.
وهؤلاء لهم أجور مثل أجور سائر المؤمنين؛ بل يؤتون أجرهم مرتين، وهم ملتزمون جميع شرائع الإسلام فأجرهم أعظم من أن يقال فيه:((أولئك لهم أجرهم عند ربهم)).
وأيضاً.. فإن أمر هؤلاء كان ظاهراً معروفاً، ولم يكن أحد يشك فيهم، فأي فائدة في الإخبار بهم.
وما هذا إلا كما يقال الإسلام دخل فيه من كان مشركاً، ومن كان كتابياً، وهذا معلوم لكل أحد بأنه دين لم يكن يعرف قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فكل من دخل فيه كان قبل ذلك؛ إما مشركا وإما من أهل الكتاب، إما كتابيا وإما أميا. فأي فائدة في الإخبار بهذا ؟!
بخلاف أمر النجاشي وأصحابه؛ ممن كانوا متظاهرين بكثير مما عليه النصارى.
فإنَّ أمرهم قد يشتبه، ولهذا ذكروا في سبب نزول هذه الآية: أنه لما مات النجاشي صلَّى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقال قائل: نصلي على هذا العلج النصراني، وهو في أرضه؛ فنزلت هذه الآية.
هذا منقول عن جابر وأنس بن مالك وابن عباس، وهم من الصحابة الذين باشروا الصلاة على النجاشي.
... ولهذا قال تعالى: ((وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم)) [غافر: 28]. فهو من آل فرعون وهو مؤمن...
وقد يقاتلون وفيهم مؤمن يكتم إيمانه، يشهد القتال معهم، ولا يمكنه الهجرة، وهو مكره على القتال، ويبعث يوم القيامة على نيته؛ كما في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:( يغزو جيش هذا البيت فبينما هم ببيداء من الأرض إذ خسف بهم. فقيل: يا رسول الله، وفيهم المكره ؟! فقال: يبعثون على نياتهم ).
وهذا في ظاهر الأمر وإن قتل وحكم عليه بما يحكم على الكفار فالله يبعثه على نيته. كما أن المنافقين منا يحكم لهم في الظاهر بحكم الإسلام، ويبعثون على نياتهم.
فالجزاء يوم القيامة على ما في القلوب لا على مجرد الظواهر...
 وبالجملة.. لا خلاف بين المسلمين أن من كان في دار الكفر وقد آمن -وهو عاجز عن الهجرة- لا يجب عليه من الشرائع ما يعجز عنها.
بل الوجوب بحسب الإمكان وكذلك ما لم يعلم حكمه...)).*

----------


## المخضرمون

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الآجري

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا النقل المفيد .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

س 5: هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
ج 5: لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرشح نفسه رجاء أن ينتظم في سلك حكومة تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتعمل بغير شريعة الإسلام، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن ينتخبه أو غيره ممن يعملون في هذه الحكومة، إلا إذا كان من رشح نفسه من المسلمين ومن ينتخبون يرجون بالدخول في ذلك أن يصلوا بذلك إلى تحويل الحكم إلى العمل بشريعة الإسلام، واتخذوا ذلك وسيلة إلى التغلب على نظام الحكم، على ألا يعمل من رشح نفسه بعد تمام الدخول إلا في مناصب لا تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو: عبدالله بن قعود - عضو: عبدالله بن غديان - نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي - الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


 فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  السؤال: ما حكم الانتخابات الموجودة في الكويت , علماً بأن أغلب من دخلها من الإسلاميين ورجال الدعوة فتنوا في دينهم؟ وأيضاً ما حكم الانتخابات الفرعية القبلية الموجودة فيها يا شيخ؟!
الجواب: أنا أرى أن *الانتخابات واجبة*, يجب أن نعين من نرى أن فيه خيراً, لأنه إذا تقاعس أهل الخير من يحل محلهم؟ أهل الشر, أو الناس السلبيون الذين ليس عندهم لا خير ولا شر, أتباع كل ناعق, فلابد أن نختار من نراه صالحاً فإذا قال قائل: اخترنا واحداً لكن أغلب المجلس على خلاف ذلك, نقول: لا بأس, هذا الواحد إذا جعل الله فيه بركة وألقى كلمة الحق في هذا المجلس سيكون لها تأثير ولابد, لكن ينقصنا الصدق مع الله, نعتمد على الأمور المادية الحسية ولا ننظر إلى كلمة الله عز وجل, ماذا تقول في موسى عليه السلام عندما طلب منه فرعون موعداً ليأتي بالسحرة كلهم, واعده موسى ضحى يوم الزينة -يوم الزينة هو: يوم العيد؛ لأن الناس يتزينون يوم العيد- في رابعة النهار وليس في الليل, في مكان مستوٍ, فاجتمع العالم، فقال لهم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: وَيْلَكُمْ لا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِباً فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى [طه:61] كلمة واحدة صارت قنبلة, قال الله عز وجل: فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ [طه:62] الفاء دالة على الترتيب والتعقيب والسببية, من وقت ما قال الكلمة هذه تنازعوا أمرهم بينهم, وإذا تنازع الناس فهو فشل, كما قال الله عز وجل: وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا [الأنفال:46] فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى [طه:62]. والنتيجة أن هؤلاء السحرة الذين جاءوا ليضادوا موسى صاروا معه, ألقوا سجداً لله, وأعلنوا: آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى [طه:70] وفرعون أمامهم, أثرت كلمة الحق من واحد أمام أمة عظيمة زعيمها أعتى حاكم.
فأقول: حتى لو فرض أن مجلس البرلمان ليس فيه إلا عدد قليل من أهل الحق والصواب سينفعون, لكن عليهم أن يصدقوا الله عز وجل, أما القول: إن البرلمان لا يجوز ولا مشاركة الفاسقين, ولا الجلوس معهم, هل نقول: نجلس لنوافقهم؟! نجلس معهم لنبين لهم الصواب. بعض الإخوان من أهل العلم قالوا: لا تجوز المشاركة, لأن هذا الرجل المستقيم يجلس إلى الرجل المنحرف, هل هذا الرجل المستقيم جلس لينحرف أم ليقيم المعوج؟! نعم ليقيم المعوج, ويعدل منه, إذا لم ينجح هذه المرة نجح في المرة الثانية.
السائل: ... الانتخابات الفرعية القبلية يا شيخ!
الجواب: كله واحد أبداً رشح من تراه خَيِّرَاً، وتوكل على الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان الفاضلان.. بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما وسدد أمركما

----------


## ابن رشد

نقولات نفيسة جدا أرجوا جمع امثالها للحاجة الماسة في هذا الوقت في ملف خاص
وشكرالك اخي عدنان وهذي عادتك تهبلنا بالجديد المفيد
الله اكبر وبس

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيكم ..كلما مضت الأيام الا و تبين أكثر فأكثر العقل الكبير الذي كان يمتلكه هذا الشيخ الأصولي رحمه الله كثر الله من أمثاله فينا

----------


## الديواني إسلام

> وكثيرٌ من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك؛ فلم يهاجر، ولم يجاهد، ولا حج البيت. بل قد رُوىَ أنه لم يكن يصلي الصلوات الخمس، ولا يصوم شهر رمضان، ولا يؤدِّي الزكاة الشرعية؛ لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم ونحن نعلم قطعا أنه لم يكن يمكنه أن يحكم بينهم بحكم القرآن.والله قد فرض على نبيه  بالمدينة أنَّه إذا جاءه أهل الكتاب لم يحكم بينهم إلا بما أنزل الله إليه، وحذره أن يفتنوه عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليه


سؤالي هل خوف القتل أو التعذيب و التنكيل جراء القيام بشريعة من الشرائع يعتبر عذراً لصاحبه متى غلب على ظنه ذلك ؟؟
قد يكون !
لكن لا يُسمى عجزاً!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ماذا يُسمَّى إذن ؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخوف إعلان التَّوحيد والبراءة من الشِّرك وإظهار ذلك، والاستسرار به =خشية القتل أوالتنكيل أوالتعذيب.. من هذه البابة، بل أولى.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإخوة الفضلاء الكرام .. جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وههنا نقلٌ نفيسٌ غاية عندي، وطلبي للإخوة ان يمعنوا النَّظر كثيرًا في كلِّ كلمةٍ وجملةٍ منه، فوالله ما فرحت بكلامٍ بمثل هذا منذ زمن:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الشيخ الإمام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله أيضًا في منهاج السنَّة النَّبويَّة (6/146-244) باختصارٍ كثيرٍ جدًّا: ((وممَّا ينبغي أن يعلم أنَّ الله تعالى بعث الرُّسل وأنزل الكتب ليكون الناس على *غاية ما يمكن من الصَّلاح، لا لرفع الفساد بالكُلَّيِّة*؛ فإنَّ هذا ممتنعٌ في الطبيعة الإنسانية؛ إذ لا بد فيها من فساد، ولهذا قال تعالى: ((إنِّي جاعلٌ في الأرض خليفة قالوا: أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدِّماء ونحن نسبِّح بحمدك ونقدِّس لك؟!)) [البقرة/ 30].
ولهذا لم تكن أمَّةٌ من الأمم إلَّا وفيها شرٌّ وفسادٌ، وأمثل الأمم قبلنا بنو إسرائيل، وكان فيهم من الفساد والشر ما قد عُلِم بعضه...
ولا ريب أنَّ السِّتة الذين توفى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وهو عنهم راضٍ الذي عيَّنهم عمر لا يوجد أفضل منهم، وإن كان في كُلٍّ منهم ما كَرِهَه؛ فإنَّ غيرهم يكون فيه من المكروه أعظم، ولهذا لم يتولَّ بعد عثمان خيرٌ منه، ولا أحسن سيرة، ولا تولَّى بعد عليٍّ خيرٌ منه، ولا تولَّى ملك من ملوك المسلمين أحسن سيرة من معاوية ررر، كما ذكر الناس سيرته وفضائله. 
وإذا كان الواحد من هؤلاء له ذنوبٌ فغيرهم أعظم ذنوبًا وأقل حسنات، فهذا من الأمور التي ينبغي أن تعرف؛ فإنَّ الجاهل بمنزلة الذُّباب الذي لا يقع إلَّا على العقير، ولا يقع على الصَّحيح والعاقل يزن الأمور جميعًا، هذا وهذا...
*والجهل بالأدلة أوبالنَّظر فيها يورث الجهل، وأمَّا من كان عالمًا بما وقع، وبالأدلَّة، وعالمًا بطريقة النَّظَر والاستدلال فإنَّه يقطع قطعًا لا يَتَمَارى فيه* أنَّ عثمان كان أحقهم بالخلافة، وأفضل من بقي بعده؛ فاتفاقهم على بيعة عثمان بغير نكير دليلٌ على أنَّهم لم يكن عندهم أصلح منه، وإن كان في ذلك كراهية في الباطن من بعضهم لاجتهادٍ أو هوى؛ فهذا لا يقدح فيها كما لا يقدح في غيرها من الولايات كولاية أسامة بن زيد وولاية أبي بكر وعمر. 
وأيضًا فإنَّ ولاية عثمان كان فيها من المصالح والخيرات ما لا يعلمها إلَّا الله، وما حصل فيها من الأمور التي كرهوها، كتأمير بعض بني أمية، وإعطائهم بعض المال، ونحو ذلك =فقد حصل من ولاية مَنْ بَعْدَه ما هو أعظم من ذلك من الفساد، ولم يحصل فيها من الصَّلاح ما حصل في إمارة عثمان.
*وأين إيثار بعض الناس بولايةٍ أو مالٍ من كون الأمَّة يسفك بعضها دماء بعض، وتشتغل بذلك عن مصلحة دينها ودنياها، حتى يطمع الكفَّار في بلاد المسلمين؟! وأين اجتماع المسلمين وفتح بلاد الأعداء من الفُرقة والفتنة بين المسلمين، وعجزهم عن الأعداء، حتى يأخذوا بعض بلادهم، أو بعض أموالهم قهرًا أو صلحًا!!*...
ويقال ثالثا إذا كان كذلك ظهرت حجة عثمان فإنَّ عثمان يقولُ: إنَّ بني أمية كان رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يستعملهم في حياته، واستعملهم بعده من لا يتَّهم بقرابة فيهم أبوبكر الصديق ررر وعمر ررر، ولا نعرف قبيلة من قبائل قريش فيها عمَّال لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أكثر من بني عبد شمس؛ لأنَّهم كانوا كثيرين، وكان فيهم شرفٌ وسؤددٌ؛ فاستعمل النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في عزة الإسلام على أفضل الأرض مكَّة (عتاب بن أسيد بن أبي العاص بن أمية)، واستعمل على نجران (أبا سفيان بن حرب بن أمية)، واستعمل أيضا (خالد بن سعيد بن العاص) على صدقات بني مذحج ...
والقاعدة الكليَّة في هذا أن لا نعتقد أن أحدًا معصوم بعد النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، *بل الخلفاء وغير الخلفاء يجوز عليهم الخطأ والذنوب، التي تقع منهم، قد يتوبون منها، وقد تكفَّر عنهم بحسناتهم الكثيرة، وقد يبتلون أيضًا بمصائب يكفِّر الله عنهم بها، وقد يكفر عنهم بغير ذلك.* 
فكل ما ينقل عن عثمان غايته أنْ يكون ذنبًا، أو خطأً، وعثمان ررر قد حصلت له أسباب المغفرة من وجوهٍ كثيرةٍ، منها سابقته وإيمانه وجهاده وغير ذلك من طاعاته... ومنها أنَّه تاب من عامة ما أنكروه عليه، وأنَّه ابتلى ببلاءٍ عظيمٍ؛ فكفَّر الله به خطاياه، وصبر حتى قتل شهيدًا مظلومًا، *وهذا من أعظم ما يكفِّر الله به الخطايا*. 
وكذلك علي رضي الله عنه ما تنكره الخوارج وغيرهم عليه غايته أن يكون ذنبا أو خطأ، وكان قد حصلت له أسباب المغفرة من وجوهٍ كثيرةٍ.. ومنها أنَّه تاب من أمورٍ كثيرةٍ أنكرت عليه، وندم عليها، ومنها أنه قتل مظلومًا شهيدًا.
فهذه القاعدة تغنينا أن نجعل كل ما فعل واحد منهم هو الواجب أو المستحب من غير حاجةٍ بنا إلى ذلك.
والناس المنحرفون في هذا الباب صنفان:
القادحون الذين يقدحون في الشخص بما يغفره الله له.
والمادحون الذين يجعلون الأمور المغفورة من باب السَّعي المشكور.
فهذا يغلو في الشخص الواحد حتى يجعل سيئاته حسنات، وذلك يجفو فيه حتى يجعل السيئة الواحدة منه محبطة للحسنات.
وقد أجمع المسلمون كلهم حتى الخوارج على أن الذنوب تمحى بالتوبة، وأن منها ما يمحى بالحسنات.
وما يمكن أحد أن يقول إن عثمان أو عليا أو غيرهما لم يتوبوا من ذنوبهم، فهذه حجة على الخوارج الذين يكفرون عثمان وعليًّا، وعلى الشيعة الذين يقدحون في عثمان وغيره، وعلى الناصبة الذين يخصون عليا بالقدح...
وهذا الوليد بن عقبة الذي أنكر عليه ولايته قد اشتهر في التفسير والحديث والسِّيَر أنَّ النبيَّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولَّاه على صدقات ناسٍ من العرب فلمَّا قرب منهم خرجوا إليه فظنَّ أنَّهم يحاربونه فأرسل الى النَّبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يذكر محاربتهم له فأراد النَّبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن يرسل إليهم جيشًا فأنزل الله تعالى: ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبإ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين)) [الحجرات/ 6]. 
فإذا كان حال هذا خفي على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فكيف لا يخفى على عثمان؟!!
وإذا قيل: إنَّ عثمان ولَّاه بعد ذلك؟ فيُقَال: باب التَّوبة مفتوح، ...
وعلي رضي الله عنه تبَّين له من عُمَّاله مالم يكن يظنُّه فيهم، فهذا لا يقدح في عثمان ولا غيره، وغاية ما يقال: إنَّ عثمان ولَّى من يعلم أنَّ غيره أصلح منه، وهذا من موارد الاجتهاد...
وكذلك قوله: إنَّه استعمل سعيد بن العاص على الكوفة، وظهر منه ما أدَّى إلى أن أخرجه أهل الكوفة منها. فيُقَالُ: مجرد إخراج أهل الكوفة لا يدلُّ على ذنبٍ يوجب ذاك؛ *فإنَّ القوم كانوا يقومون على كلِّ والٍ*! قد قاموا على سعد بن أبي وقاص، وهو الذي فتح البلاد، وكسر جنود كسرى، وهو أحد أهل الشورى، ولم يتول عليهم نائب مثله، وقد شكوا غيره مثل عمار بن ياسر، وسعد بن أبي وقاص، والمغيرة بن شعبة، وغيرهم، ودعا عليهم عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فقال: ((اللهم إنهم قد لبسوا علي فلبس عليهم)). 
 وإذا قُدِّر أنَّه أذنب ذنبًا فمجرَّد ذلك لا يوجب أن يكون عثمان راضيًا بذنبه.
ونوَّابُ علي قد أذنبوا ذنوبًا كثيرةً، بل كان غير واحد من نوَّاب النَّبيِّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يذنبون ذنوبًا كثيرة، وإنما يكون الإمام مذنبًا إذا ترك ما يجب عليه من إقامة حدٍّ، أو استيفاء حقٍّ، أو اعتداء ونحو ذلك.
وإذا قُدِّر أنَّ هناك ذنبًا فقد عُلِم الكلام فيه... الخ)).

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *تنبيهٌ:*  هذه النُّقول تتعلَّق بطرفٍ من السَّياسة الشَّرعيَّة في حكم الرَّاعي للرَّعيَّة، وقد آثرتُ عدم التَّعليق على أيِّ نقلٍ أنقله، ومن لم يدرك شيئًا من ذلك فعليه بقول القائل:
إذا لم تستطع شيئًا فدعه  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وجاوزه إلى ما تستطيعُ

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاك الله خيراً لإيرادك هذه النقول ، لكن يا حبّذا لو أنك تُوثّق هذه الرواية عن النجاشي - رحمه الله - .. ففي أي كتب السيرة ذُكر ذلك ، وما سند هذه الرواية ؟ 

ليس طعناً في صحتها ، ولكن لتوثيق النصوص ..

وجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإيَّاك، وبارك الله فيك.. أي رواية تريد منِّي توثيقها بارك الله فيك؟ لو اقتبست لي ما تريد دون حكاية المعنى..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تنبيهٌ: كلُّ ما في هذا الموضوع مجرَّد نقلٍ -يتحمَّل تبعته ابتداءًا المنقول عنه- ثم من نقله؛ لأنَّه متضمِّن للإقرار بمجمل ما نُقِل ولبِّه، لا بتفاصيله.

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك .. هذه الرواية :



> وكثيرٌ من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك؛ فلم يهاجر، ولم يجاهد، ولا حج البيت. بل قد رُوىَ أنه لم يكن يصلي الصلوات الخمس، ولا يصوم شهر رمضان، ولا يؤدِّي الزكاة الشرعية؛ لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم ونحن نعلم قطعا أنه لم يكن يمكنه أن يحكم بينهم بحكم القرآن.


فمن روى ذلك ؟ وفي أي كتاب ؟ وما سندها ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري الآن.. ويبدو عدم اعتماد ولا اهتمام ابن تيمية بصحَّة ذلك كثيرًا؛ لذا قال: (ورُوِيَ).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن ما الإشكال في هذا؟ هل فيه ملحظ؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

نعم .. فكما ذكرت لك إن هذا من باب توثيق النصوص ، حيث إنها إن ثبتت صحّ الاستدلال بها في دين الله تعالى ، ولا يخفى هذا عليك .

وشيء آخر ، هناك ما يُعكّر على هذه الرواية ، ما جاء في [دلائل البيهقي : 2 / 309 - 310] في شأن رسالة النجاشي إلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، وجاء فيها :



> فكتب النجاشي إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، إلى محمد رسول الله ؛ من النجاشي الأصحم بن أبجر ؛ سلام عليك يا نبي الله من الله ، ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛ لا إله إلا هو الذي هداني إلى الاسلام ، فقد بلغني كتابك يا رسول الله فيما ذكرت من أمر عيسى ، فورب السماء والأرض إن عيسى ما يزيد على ما ذكرت ، وقد عرفنا ما بعثت به إلينا ، وقرينا ابن عمك وأصحابه ، فأشهد أنك رسول الله صادقاً ومصدقاً ، وقد بايعتك وبايعت ابن عمك وأسلمت على يديه لله رب العالمين ، وقد بعثت إليك يا نبي الله بأريحا بن الأصحم بن أبجر ، فإني لا أملك إلا نفسي ، وإن شئت أن آتيك فعلت يا رسول الله ، فإني أشهد أن ما تقول حق


وجاء في [البداية والنهاية : 3/88]:



> فقال النجاشي لجعفر : ما يقول صاحبكم في ابن مريم ؟ قال يقول فيه قول الله : هو روح الله وكلمته ، أخرجه من العذراء البتول ، التي لم يقر بها بشر ولم يفرضها ولد . فتناول النجاشي عوداً من الأرض فرفعه فقال : يا معشر القسيسين والرهبان ، ما يزيدون هؤلاء على ما نقول في ابن مريم ولا وزن هذه . مرحباً بكم وبمن جئتم من عنده ، فأنا أشهد أنه رسول الله ، وأنه الذي بشر به عيسى . ولولا ما أنا فيه من الملك لأتيته حتى أقبل نعليه ، امكثوا في أرضي ما شئتم ، وأمر لنا بطعام وكسوة .


فهذا النجاشي - رحمه الله - كان قادراً على الهجرة .. وقد جهر بتوحيده وإسلامه أمام الملأ من قومه .. فدعوى أنه كان مستضعفاً لا يستطيع إقامة أي شعيرة من شعائر الدين ، فيها نظر ، ويلزمنا التثبت من ذلك ..

لا أقول إن ما رواه شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - باطل .. ولكن غاية ما أقوله أن المسألة تحتاج إلى مزيد تحرير واستقصاء للنصوص .

والله أعلم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> نعم .. فكما ذكرت لك إن هذا من باب توثيق النصوص ، حيث إنها إن ثبتت صحّ الاستدلال بها في دين الله تعالى ، ولا يخفى هذا عليك .
> ...ولكن غاية ما أقوله أن المسألة تحتاج إلى مزيد تحرير واستقصاء للنصوص .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   أولًا هذا الأصل لا ينهدم بعدم صِحَّة ذاك الخبر، وقد ألمحت أنَّ ابن تيميَّة يظهر من كلامه عدم اهتمامه كثيرًا بذلك.. ولا اهتمامي أنا بصحَّته، فتسميته استدلالًا غير صحيحٍ؛ بل هو استئناسٌ حسبُ، ويجوز تبعًا ما لا يجوز استقلالًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا قضيَّة رخصة ترك الإنسان العمل الواجب عليه للعجز أونحوه فإنَّها لا تحتاج لمثل هذا الاستدلال !!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأدلة والنقول في مثل هذا كثيرةٌ غاية! لا أظنِّي بحاجةٍ إلى سردها، مع أنَّ فيما تقدَّمت الإشارة إليه من كلام الشيخ كفاية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أظنِّي بحاجةٍ لبيان وتقرير مذهب أهل السُّنَّة من كلام الشيخ نفسه -مع كفاية ما تقدَّم- في هذا الباب، وشهرته في نظري عند من يقرأ نقلي ههنا، وقد عجبتُ كثيرًا من قولك إنَّ المسألة بحاجةٍ إلى مزيد استقصاء، فإن أردَّت قضيَّة النَّجاشي فلا هذه همَّتي ولا همَّة الشيخ، وإن أردَّت أصل المسألة فهذا ممَّا لا أظنُّه يخفى على من عرف مذهب السَّلف في الإيمان، فأي بحثٍ نحتاجه بعد هذا؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تعريجٌ: ما صِحَّة ما نقلته من الأثرين الذين قلت إنَّ فيهما دعوى قدرة النجاشي على الهجرة؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك .. لا أنكر كل هذه الأحكام التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - من أنّ التكاليف الشرعية تسقط مع العجز ، ولذلك ما تطرّقت إلى مسألة الأحكام هذه البتة ، وكان ما يهمني حينها هو : توثيق ما روي عن النجاشي - رحمه الله - في أنه لم يكن يحكم بما أنزل الله .. ولم يجهر بتوحيده .. وكان يخشى قومه .. وما إلى ذلك .

فأنت تعلم أيها الفاضل أنّ الذين لم يعذرهم الله تعالى في الهجرة هم المستضعفون ، الذين لا يجدون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلاً .. أما من قدر على الهجرة ، ولكن قدر على إقامة وإظهار دينه في أرضه ، فهذا الهجرة في حقه غير واجبة .. وهذا ما يصحّ أن يُقال في شأن النجاشي - رحمه الله - إن صحّت هذه الروايات التي أتيتُ بها .

وقضية تحرير مسألة النجاشي لا أطيقها .. فلست أهلاً لذلك .. وأقل ما يُقال إن الاستدلال بها ساقط لتضارب الروايات .



> فإن أردَّت قضيَّة النَّجاشي فلا هذه همَّتي ولا همَّة الشيخ، وإن أردَّت أصل المسألة فهذا ممَّا لا أظنُّه يخفى على من عرف مذهب السَّلف في الإيمان، فأي بحثٍ نحتاجه بعد هذا؟!


أعلم ذلك .. بارك الله فيك .. وإنما احتجت لتوثيقها لأن البعض يستدل بهذه الرواية ويجعلها عمدة في مذهبه .. لا أكثر ولا أقل .

أما أصل المسألة ، وعلاقتها بالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، فلي وقفة معك فيها ، إن شاء الله .. وسأعقب على كلام شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - الذي أتيت به ، فأمهلني .




> تعريجٌ: ما صِحَّة ما نقلته من الأثرين الذين قلت إنَّ فيهما دعوى قدرة النجاشي على الهجرة؟


لا علم لي بمدى صحتهما .. ولكنني أتيت بهما لبيان تضارب الروايات في هذا الشأن .. وحيث أن تحرير سيرة النجاشي في قومه متعذرة (على الأقل علينا) .. فذكرها بوجه واحد من الأوجه المتضاربة لا أظنه صالحاً للاستئناس فضلاً عن الاستدلال ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، إن كانت مسألتك في الحكم التي قلت إنَّ لك فيها وقفة خارجة عن أصل الموضوع فأتمنى أن تجعلها في موضوع مستقلٍ، وتضع رابطه ههنا، حتى لا يتشعَّب موضوعنا هذا.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والقدر الذي أردُّته ههنا في المسألة ليس تحقيق أمر النَّجاشي، بل تحقيق موقف ابن تيمية من مثله فيما لو ثبت ما ذكره عنه أولم يثبت؛ فهو يقرَّر ذلك سواء صحَّ خبر النَّجاشيِّ أولم يصحَّ يتكلَّم عن المسألة ويقرِّرها، ويذكر قصَّة النَّجاشي كمثال، فلو ثبت مثله أخذ حكمه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ترك الهجرة ليس مرخَّصًا فيه لأجل عدم القدرة فقط، بل لأجل تغليب مصلحة أعلى منها، كما يظهر من حال النَّجاشي، إن قلنا إنَّ العجز ليس السبب المانع منه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي خبرالبداية والنهاية السابق نقله وهو في المستدرك، وقال عقبه الحاكم: "حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه" =: ((ولولا ما أنا فيه من الملك لأتيته حتى أحمل نعليه)).

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذي يظهر من ضعف النُّصوص الواردة في تصريحه بإيمانه أنَّه لم يصرِّح بذلك عندهم، وينظر في سبب نزول قوله الله تعالى: ((وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله)) يتبيَّن لك ذلك.

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> س 5: هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
> ج 5: لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرشح نفسه رجاء أن ينتظم في سلك حكومة تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتعمل بغير شريعة الإسلام، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن ينتخبه أو غيره ممن يعملون في هذه الحكومة، إلا إذا كان من رشح نفسه من المسلمين ومن ينتخبون يرجون بالدخول في ذلك أن يصلوا بذلك إلى تحويل الحكم إلى العمل بشريعة الإسلام، واتخذوا ذلك وسيلة إلى التغلب على نظام الحكم، على ألا يعمل من رشح نفسه بعد تمام الدخول إلا في مناصب لا تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
> وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
> عضو: عبدالله بن قعود - عضو: عبدالله بن غديان - نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي - الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
> 
>  فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
>  السؤال: ما حكم الانتخابات الموجودة في الكويت , علماً بأن أغلب من دخلها من الإسلاميين ورجال الدعوة فتنوا في دينهم؟ وأيضاً ما حكم الانتخابات الفرعية القبلية الموجودة فيها يا شيخ؟!
> الجواب: أنا أرى أن *الانتخابات واجبة*, يجب أن نعين من نرى أن فيه خيراً, لأنه إذا تقاعس أهل الخير من يحل محلهم؟ أهل الشر, أو الناس السلبيون الذين ليس عندهم لا خير ولا شر, أتباع كل ناعق, فلابد أن نختار من نراه صالحاً فإذا قال قائل: اخترنا واحداً لكن أغلب المجلس على خلاف ذلك, نقول: لا بأس, هذا الواحد إذا جعل الله فيه بركة وألقى كلمة الحق في هذا المجلس سيكون لها تأثير ولابد, لكن ينقصنا الصدق مع الله, نعتمد على الأمور المادية الحسية ولا ننظر إلى كلمة الله عز وجل, ماذا تقول في موسى عليه السلام عندما طلب منه فرعون موعداً ليأتي بالسحرة كلهم, واعده موسى ضحى يوم الزينة -يوم الزينة هو: يوم العيد؛ لأن الناس يتزينون يوم العيد- في رابعة النهار وليس في الليل, في مكان مستوٍ, فاجتمع العالم، فقال لهم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: وَيْلَكُمْ لا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِباً فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى [طه:61] كلمة واحدة صارت قنبلة, قال الله عز وجل: فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ [طه:62] الفاء دالة على الترتيب والتعقيب والسببية, من وقت ما قال الكلمة هذه تنازعوا أمرهم بينهم, وإذا تنازع الناس فهو فشل, كما قال الله عز وجل: وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا [الأنفال:46] فَتَنَازَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى [طه:62]. والنتيجة أن هؤلاء السحرة الذين جاءوا ليضادوا موسى صاروا معه, ألقوا سجداً لله, وأعلنوا: آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى [طه:70] وفرعون أمامهم, أثرت كلمة الحق من واحد أمام أمة عظيمة زعيمها أعتى حاكم.
> ...


ياشيخ عدنان منذ حياة ابن عثيمين و الى اليوم و نحن نكرر هذه الفتوى بالرغم من أن من دخل  البرلمانات لم يغير و لا منكر !!!و من خلال التجربة والممارسة الواقعية يتضح انهم عاجزون عن اخذ حقوقهم في هذه المجالس. 
و للحكم على الشيء ينبغي أن نعرف ماهيته (منقولة من مواقع) :
الانتخابات
تعريفها :
هي وسيلة سياسية يمكن للناخب بها ان يرشح من يراه مناسبا عنده من المرشحين لمجلس النواب . 
البرلمان
تعريفه :
مجموعة منتخبة من السياسيين من قبل العامة ليدونوا شريعة مصدرها انفسهم ليحكم بها السياسيون عامة الناس .
ويسمى مجلسهم مجلس الارباب ( اللوردات ) او مجلس الاعيان او مجلس النواب وهو وسيلة جاهلية لتقنين التشريع في الامم السالفة .
الناخب :
تعريفه :
الانسان الراشد المريد لانتخاب مرشح سياسي يمثله نيابة عنه في مجلس تشريع. 
المرشح :
تعريفه :
فرد مريد تام الارادة عازم على الانتماء لملأ يشاركون الله في تشريعه. 
 أبعد هذا نقول تجوز الانتخابات -اياً كان نوعها- .

----------


## أبو القاسم

شكر الله لك يا شيخ عدنان.. نصرك الله كما نصرت أولياءه
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> أما القول: إن البرلمان لا يجوز ولا مشاركة الفاسقين, ولا الجلوس معهم, هل نقول: نجلس لنوافقهم؟! نجلس معهم لنبين لهم الصواب.


الشيخ يقول نجالسهم لننكر عليهم فأين هذا من واقع من دخل البرلمانات ؟؟
تجد التحالفات و تجدهم يصفون مخالفيهم في البرلمان بأخي و قد يكون هذا لأخ المزعوم ليبرالي .
و بعضهم -و العياذ بالله- تبرأ من الشريعة و وصفها بالرجعية حتى أصبح علماني اللسان .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الإخوة الفضلاء الكرام .. جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم
>  وههنا نقلٌ نفيسٌ غاية عندي، وطلبي للإخوة ان يمعنوا النَّظر كثيرًا في كلِّ كلمةٍ وجملةٍ منه، فوالله ما فرحت بكلامٍ بمثل هذا منذ زمن:
>  وقال الشيخ الإمام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله أيضًا في منهاج السنَّة النَّبويَّة (6/146-244) باختصارٍ كثيرٍ جدًّا: ((وممَّا ينبغي أن يعلم أنَّ الله تعالى بعث الرُّسل وأنزل الكتب ليكون الناس على *غاية ما يمكن من الصَّلاح، لا لرفع الفساد بالكُلَّيِّة*؛ فإنَّ هذا ممتنعٌ في الطبيعة الإنسانية؛ إذ لا بد فيها من فساد، ولهذا قال تعالى: ((إنِّي جاعلٌ في الأرض خليفة قالوا: أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدِّماء ونحن نسبِّح بحمدك ونقدِّس لك؟!)) [البقرة/ 30].
> ولهذا لم تكن أمَّةٌ من الأمم إلَّا وفيها شرٌّ وفسادٌ، وأمثل الأمم قبلنا بنو إسرائيل، وكان فيهم من الفساد والشر ما قد عُلِم بعضه...
> ولا ريب أنَّ السِّتة الذين توفى رسول الله  وهو عنهم راضٍ الذي عيَّنهم عمر لا يوجد أفضل منهم، وإن كان في كُلٍّ منهم ما كَرِهَه؛ فإنَّ غيرهم يكون فيه من المكروه أعظم، ولهذا لم يتولَّ بعد عثمان خيرٌ منه، ولا أحسن سيرة، ولا تولَّى بعد عليٍّ خيرٌ منه، ولا تولَّى ملك من ملوك المسلمين أحسن سيرة من معاوية ررر، كما ذكر الناس سيرته وفضائله. 
> وإذا كان الواحد من هؤلاء له ذنوبٌ فغيرهم أعظم ذنوبًا وأقل حسنات، فهذا من الأمور التي ينبغي أن تعرف؛ فإنَّ الجاهل بمنزلة الذُّباب الذي لا يقع إلَّا على العقير، ولا يقع على الصَّحيح والعاقل يزن الأمور جميعًا، هذا وهذا...
> *والجهل بالأدلة أوبالنَّظر فيها يورث الجهل، وأمَّا من كان عالمًا بما وقع، وبالأدلَّة، وعالمًا بطريقة النَّظَر والاستدلال فإنَّه يقطع قطعًا لا يَتَمَارى فيه* أنَّ عثمان كان أحقهم بالخلافة، وأفضل من بقي بعده؛ فاتفاقهم على بيعة عثمان بغير نكير دليلٌ على أنَّهم لم يكن عندهم أصلح منه، وإن كان في ذلك كراهية في الباطن من بعضهم لاجتهادٍ أو هوى؛ فهذا لا يقدح فيها كما لا يقدح في غيرها من الولايات كولاية أسامة بن زيد وولاية أبي بكر وعمر. 
> وأيضًا فإنَّ ولاية عثمان كان فيها من المصالح والخيرات ما لا يعلمها إلَّا الله، وما حصل فيها من الأمور التي كرهوها، كتأمير بعض بني أمية، وإعطائهم بعض المال، ونحو ذلك =فقد حصل من ولاية مَنْ بَعْدَه ما هو أعظم من ذلك من الفساد، ولم يحصل فيها من الصَّلاح ما حصل في إمارة عثمان.
> *وأين إيثار بعض الناس بولايةٍ أو مالٍ من كون الأمَّة يسفك بعضها دماء بعض، وتشتغل بذلك عن مصلحة دينها ودنياها، حتى يطمع الكفَّار في بلاد المسلمين؟! وأين اجتماع المسلمين وفتح بلاد الأعداء من الفُرقة والفتنة بين المسلمين، وعجزهم عن الأعداء، حتى يأخذوا بعض بلادهم، أو بعض أموالهم قهرًا أو صلحًا!!*...
> ...


نقل نفيس جداً يا شيخ عدنان وكلامك في محله تماماً. جزاك الله خيرا ، وفقهني الله وإياك في دينه. وما أشرت إليه بالأحمر من أنفس ما قال ، وأحياناً احتار بالمرة  - إذا ما نقلت كلاماً لابن تيمية - أيّ العبارات أولى بأن تلوّن ، وأحرى بأن تدوّن.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

المرجو أن نلطف الأجواء حتى يسير النقاش بهدوء وتصفو الأذهان وتخرج الفوائد والتحقيقات من خلال النقاش..  فالرفق يرحمكم الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله الشهري بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، ووالله الأمر كما ذكرتم، ما بقي إلَّا أن أعلِّم الدرَّة التيميَّة كلَّها بالأحمر، فما فرحت منذ نزول الفاجعة علينا من شهر كفرحي بهذا الكلام الذي رأيته عن هذا الإمام.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان أبوالقاسم وأبوفاطمة.. بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم أبوممدوح وفقه الله، تقول:


> ياشيخ عدنان منذ حياة ابن عثيمين و الى اليوم و نحن نكرر هذه الفتوى بالرغم من أن من دخل  البرلمانات لم يغير و لا منكر !!!و من خلال التجربة والممارسة الواقعية يتضح انهم عاجزون عن اخذ حقوقهم في هذه المجالس. 
> و للحكم على الشيء ينبغي أن نعرف ماهيته : أبعد هذا نقول تجوز الانتخابات -اياً كان نوعها- .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقول أيضًا تعليقًا على فتوى العثيمين: 



> الشيخ يقول نجالسهم لننكر عليهم *فأين هذا من واقع من دخل البرلمانات ؟؟*
> تجد التحالفات و تجدهم يصفون مخالفيهم في البرلمان بأخي و قد يكون هذا لأخ المزعوم ليبرالي .
> و بعضهم -و العياذ بالله- تبرأ من الشريعة و وصفها بالرجعية حتى أصبح علماني اللسان .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسؤالي المختصر إليك، وفي اختصار الجواب غنية: هل تقصد أنَّ اللجنة الدائمة، ممثَّلة في الشيخ ابن باز والمشايخ الثلاثة، وابن عثيمين =لا يعرفون الواقع ولا يفهمونه؟

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله الشهري بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، ووالله الأمر كما ذكرتم، ما بقي إلَّا أن أعلِّم الدرَّة التيميَّة كلَّها بالأحمر، فما فرحت منذ نزول الفاجعة علينا من شهر كفرحي بهذا الكلام الذي رأيته عن هذا الإمام.
>  الأخوان الكريمان أبوالقاسم وأبوفاطمة.. بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا
>  الأخ الكريم أبوممدوح وفقه الله، تقول:
>  وتقول أيضًا تعليقًا على فتوى العثيمين: 
>  وسؤالي المختصر إليك، وفي اختصار الجواب غنية: هل تقصد أنَّ اللجنة الدائمة، ممثَّلة في الشيخ ابن باز والمشايخ الثلاثة، وابن عثيمين =لا يعرفون الواقع ولا يفهمونه؟


لا لا و لكن الفتوى تصلح لوقت ماصدرت و أنا أجزم لو أن اللجنة تطلع على ما أحدثه البرلمانيين من تصريحات فيها التبرؤ من الشريعة لأفتت بحرمتها سداً للذريعة ان لم تكن محرمة لذاتها . أما واقع من دخل البرلمانات في هذا الزمان هو  أنهم لم يصلحوا شيء.حتى الشريعة لم يطالبوا بتحكيمها في بعض الدول .
و حفظ الله علمائنا علماء اللجنة الدائمة و رحم من مات منهم .

----------


## أبو القاسم

وماذا عن الشيخ البرّاك..
هل تعترف به عالما؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> لا لا و لكن الفتوى تصلح لوقت ماصدرت و أنا أجزم لو أن اللجنة تطلع على ما أحدثه البرلمانيين من تصريحات فيها التبرؤ من الشريعة لأفتت بحرمتها سداً للذريعة ان لم تكن محرمة لذاتها . أما واقع من دخل البرلمانات في هذا الزمان هو  أنهم لم يصلحوا شيء.حتى الشريعة لم يطالبوا بتحكيمها في بعض الدول .
> و حفظ الله علمائنا علماء اللجنة الدائمة و رحم من مات منهم .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إذن أفهم من كلامك أنَّ أصل دخول المجالس التَّشريعيَّة عندك جائزٌ ، بغضِّ النَّظر عمَّا حصل من انحراف وعدم إصلاح (مزعومٍ) منهم داخل هذه المجالس والانتخابات، وذلك بناءًا على أنَّ المشايخ السَّابق ذكرهم لم يخطئوا في جوابهم عن الواقع الذي سُئلوا عنه، وهو:


> [indent][size="5"][color="teal"]س 5: هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
> [size="5"][color="teal"] فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
>  السؤال: ما حكم الانتخابات الموجودة في الكويت , علماً بأن أغلب من دخلها من الإسلاميين ورجال الدعوة فتنوا في دينهم؟ وأيضاً ما حكم الانتخابات الفرعية القبلية الموجودة فيها يا شيخ؟!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالسؤال الموجَّه للَّجنة الدَّائمة فيه: *بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله*.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسؤال الشيخ ابن عثيمين فيه: علماً بأن أغلب من دخلها من الإسلاميين ورجال الدعوة *فتنوا في دينهم*.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فعن أي واقعٍ تتكلَّم؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا عدنان ونفع بكم.

بالنسبة لإسناد قصة النجاشي . رأيتُ ابن عبدالبر - رحمه الله - في مثل هذه المواضع يقول ( وشهرته تغني عن إسناده )

أما مسألة دخول البرلمانات ، فمعلوم أن الجميع لا يرى جواز هذه البرلمانات . ولكن للضرورة والمصلحة أفتى من أفتى بجواز دخولها . 

ومن رأى واقع العراق اليوم . يكاد  يوجب على أهل السنة دخول البرلمانات ، لما أحدثه الرافضة من بلاء بسبب تسلطهم على البرلمان وعزوف أهل السنة عن ذلك . ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  لدي تنبيه لعل فيه فائدة لمن يدرس هذه المسألة, وقد طرأ على ذهني لما قرأت قول الأخ عدنان:

  " والقدر الذي أردُّته ههنا في المسألة ليس تحقيق أمر النَّجاشي، بل تحقيق موقف ابن تيمية من مثله فيما لو ثبت ما ذكره عنه أولم يثبت؛ فهو يقرَّر ذلك سواء صحَّ خبر النَّجاشيِّ أولم يصحَّ يتكلَّم عن المسألة ويقرِّرها، ويذكر قصَّة النَّجاشي كمثال، فلو ثبت مثله أخذ حكمه ".

 فحتى نحقق موقف ابن تيمية من مثل النجاشي, نحتاج في نظري أن ننظر من ثلاث جهات:

 1- تخريج المناط, فنحصر مناطات الحكم المحتملة, أي ما يحتمل صلاحيته لتعليق الحكم عليه من الأوصاف.

 2- تنقيح المناط, فتلغي الأوصاف الزائدة ونقتصر على المؤثر في الحكم عند ابن تيمية.

 3- تحقيق المناط, بالنظر في الواقعة التي نريد تطبيق تقعيد ابن تيمية عليها, والتأكد من وجود المناط فيها, ومن انتفاء موانع يمتنع معها تطبيق القاعدة على الواقعة, والتأكد من وجود أي شرط تنتفي بانتفاءه صلاحية القاعدة لتطبيقها على الواقعة.

 أظن لو سار الباحث على هذا المنوال - مع الإخلاص - ستكون النتيجة مثمرة ذات فائدة

 ومعلوم أن هذه الثلاث هي من أضرب الاجتهاد, ولذلك تحتاج لجهد, كما تحتاج لحد أدنى من التأهيل العلمي عند الباحث.

 وفق الله الجميع لما يجب ويرضى وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* الأخوان الكريمان.. جزاكما الله خيرًا وبارك فيكما
 ما ذكرتماه صحيحٌ، وما خصصت شيئًا بموضوعي، ولكن أشرت إشارات تبيُّن أنَّ للأمر أصلًا؛ بغضِّ النَّظر عن اختلافنا في تنزيل هذا على الواقع أوبعضه، وهذا القدر أيضًا ممَّا لا ينبغي إنكاره ممَّن له فقهٌ وعقلٌ، مع رؤيته لكلام أئمَّة الهدى السَّابق ذكر كلامهم.

 ولا أنسى أن أذكِّر بأنِّي آمل كثيرًا من الإخوة عدم الخروج عن الموضوع إلى غيره.*

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> بالنسبة لإسناد قصة النجاشي . رأيتُ ابن عبدالبر - رحمه الله - في مثل هذه المواضع يقول ( وشهرته تغني عن إسناده )


 ماذا تقصد بمثل هذه المواضع؟ انقل لنا كلام ابن عبد البر من فضلك. مع أن قضية ثبوت تفاصيل واقعة النجاشي قد لا تكون مربط الفرس في هذا النقاش, ولكن لا بد من التفصيل وترك الإجمال بمثل ما ذكرت حتى لا يقع اللبس عند القراء.




> أما مسألة دخول البرلمانات ، فمعلوم أن الجميع لا يرى جواز هذه البرلمانات . ولكن للضرورة والمصلحة أفتى من أفتى بجواز دخولها . 
> ومن رأى واقع العراق اليوم . يكاد  يوجب على أهل السنة دخول البرلمانات ، لما أحدثه الرافضة من بلاء بسبب تسلطهم على البرلمان وعزوف أهل السنة عن ذلك . ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد


 وهناك من أهل العلم من قال بأن مفسدة الدخول بما فيها من إقسام على الشرك ومجالسة لمدعي التشريع من دون الله فضلا عن إحترام طاغوت الدستور وجعله مصدر الشرعية لكل شيء ابتداءً بالترشيح وانتهاءً بادعاء التشريع مع الله, أقول هناك من قال بأن هذه المفسدة التي تنقض عرى التوحيد لا يعلوها مفسدة, ولا يجوز ارتكابها لمصالح متوهمة إن تحققت - والواقع يشهد أن ما قد يتحقق منها لا يعدو كونه من المصالح الصغرى.

 والموضوع خطير جدا, وهو يتعلق بالتوحيد الذي به فلاح العبد ونجاحه في الدارين.

 ولن يعجز المخالف في مثل هذا أن يأتي بفتاوى لعلماء مانعين يعارض بها فتاوى من أجاز, فتتساقط أقوال العلماء - مع أنها أصلا ليست محل احتجاج عند أهل السنة والجماعة - ويبقى النظر في الأدلة والحجاج. وأهل العلم - مهما بلغ في عين الناس شأنهم -يحتج لأقوالهم ولا يحتج بأقوالهم.

 أما واقع العراق فواجب أهلها أن تجتمع كلمتهم على السعي في إعلاء كلمة الله على أرضهم التي يريد المعتدون إعلاء أحكام الكفر عليها, وهتك أعراضهم وإهلاك الحرث والنسل وأن يعيثوا في ثرواتهم نهبا وامتصاصا.

 ودخولهم في برلمان العمالة والتشريع من دون الله - والذي بذره المحتل ويسهر على رعايته تحقيقا لمصالحه - من أبرز أسباب البلاء وتأخر النصر, وقد شهد كثير من أهل العلم والفضل في ذلك البلد على خيانة كثير ممن دخل البرلمان بحجة عدم استفراد الرافضة به, وأنه آل به الأمر معاونا ذليلا للرافضة على أهل السنة وشرفائهم, وأنه أصبح من أعظم أسباب تأخر النصر وتسلط الأعداء على أهلنا في العراق.

 وأرى هذا النقاش يتجه لتشعيبه في اتجاهات مختلفة, ولو أن الإخوة يركزوا على أصل الموضوع المتعلق بكلام ابن تيمية في واقع النجاشي لكان خيرا لهم من التشتت بين برلمانات العراق إلى آخره مما سيتسلسل إليه الكلام. فالكلام في التفريع قبل تحرير التأصيل كثيرا ما يؤدي للخبط في الأحكام.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

جزاك الله خير يا شيخ عدنان .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ أبوفاطمة.. التسلسل والتشعُّب لابد منه إن كان في نفس الدائرة، ومنه ما ذكرته في مشاركتك السابقة من تنزيل كلام ابن تيمية على ما هو مثل حال النجاشي..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم هشيم.. جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> * وما خصصت شيئًا بموضوعي، ولكن أشرت إشارات تبيُّن أنَّ للأمر أصلًا؛ بغضِّ النَّظر عن اختلافنا في تنزيل هذا على الواقع أوبعضه، وهذا القدر أيضًا ممَّا لا ينبغي إنكاره ممَّن له فقهٌ وعقلٌ، مع رؤيته لكلام أئمَّة الهدى السَّابق ذكر كلامهم.
> .*


أخي الكريم شكرا على أدبك وحسن خطابك ورقي أسلوبك,

  بناءً على تخريج المناط وتنقيحه قد تنازع في ما تدعيه أصلا للنازلة يمكن أن ينظر في تحقيق مناطه عليها, بله أن يسلم وجود الأصل وتقرر مناطاته وينازع في تحقيقها على الواقع.

  فالمسألة أخي تحتاج لتحقيق, ولا أريد بكلامي هذا أن أحجر على أحد في إيراد كلام ابن تيمية أو غيره من فحول أهل العلم, ولكن نريد أن نخرج من دائرة إيراد النقول إلى واجب تمحيصها وتدقيق مناطاتها والنظر في تنزيلها على الواقع, فالتقصير العلمي في هذا الأمر والإسراع إلى تنزيل كلام أهل العلم المتقدمين على وقائع معاصرة أدى لواقع علمي مر يدركه من بحث شيئا من هذه النوازل أو قرأ فيها بتأمل.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.. مثل هذا المنتدى إنَّما هو للتباحث وإنضاج الفكر، لا الفتوى والتنزيل على الواقع وبعث ذلك في البلدان والعباد..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فلا بأس بذكر ما يراه الإنسان حقًّا ليناقش ويتحقَّق الأمر فيه كما ذكرتَ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالاختلاف في كون ذلك أصلًا هو من هذا الباب أيضًا، بلْه ما تفرَّع عنه من كون ما يماثله يأخذ حكمه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإذن.. هو قولٌ له وجهٌ من النَّظر، وليس من أقوال أهل البدع والحزبيين كما شاع وذاع عند البعض.. وهل كلام ابن تيمية والمشايخ المذكورين من هذا الصنف؟!

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

لا يستلزم تناول تحقيق المناط على سبيل المدارسة أن يكون فتوى تبعث في البلاد, وإلا فتعال انظر إلى تحقيق المناط في الرسائل العلمية المتعلقة بالنوازل في جامعاتنا, ولا أظنك تعتبرها فتاوى مع أنها تتناول نوازل كثير منها في غاية الخطورة.

 تنبني النقطة الأخيرة على النظر في هذا المدعى أصلا تخريجا لمناطه وتنقيحا.

 استأذنك لأن الوقت يداهمني

 وهذه هدية لك ولبقية المشاركين تلطيفا للأجواء:

مرويات الهجرة الأولى - د سليمان العودة

http://islamlight.net/aloadah/index....&filecatid=217

 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرًا، والجو لطيفٌ إن شاء الله، عندي على الأقل (ابتسامة)

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا عدنان على هذه الدرر النفيسة التي يدل اخيارها على فقه عميق ، وفهم دقيق ،  " فوالله ما فرحت بكلامٍ بمثل هذا منذ زمن " ،،،

----------


## لا تغتر

سؤال : هل النجاشي مُبشّر بالجنة ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم فريد المرادي وفقه الله، وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرًا ونفع بك..




> سؤال : هل النجاشي مُبشّر بالجنة ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التَّبشير بالجنَّة أخص من الرجاء له بالجنَّة؛ وحيث صلَّى النَّبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عليه يوم مات، كما في حديث الصَّحيحين، وسمَّاه أخًا كما في الصَّحيح، والنَّبيُّ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نهاه الله تعالى عن الصلاة على المنافقين والمشركين =دلَّ ذلك على إيمانه، فيُرجى له الجنَّة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ لو صحَّ سبب النزول فيه، وأقصد بذلك قوله تعالى: (وإنَّ من أهل الكتاب..) الآية لكانت منقبة له.

----------


## لا تغتر

أنا استغربت قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى : ( فالنجاشي وأمثاله سعداء في الجنة ) فهذه شهادة عينية أوسع من الرجاء ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يلزم أن يكون معنى كلام الشيخ الشهادة؛ بل قد تحمل على الرجاء، والكلام أوسع من تحديد هذا المعنى.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أنا استغربت قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى : ( فالنجاشي وأمثاله سعداء في الجنة ) فهذه شهادة عينية أوسع من الرجاء ...


لا أشك أنه قد يشكل على البعض ، ولكن هو كقول الكثير مما درج على الألسنة ، جيلاً بعد جيل ، : ((قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار)) ، ولازلنا نسمعها اليوم بحق شهداء غزة ولا ينكرها العلماء ، لأنّا نعلم أنها ملفوظة تعليقاً لا تحقيقاً.

----------


## لا تغتر

> لا أشك أنه قد يشكل على البعض ، ولكن هو كقول الكثير مما درج على الألسنة ، جيلاً بعد جيل ، : ((قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار)) ، ولازلنا نسمعها اليوم بحق شهداء غزة ولا ينكرها العلماء ، لأنّا نعلم أنها ملفوظة تعليقاً لا تحقيقاً.


ولكننا نقول ( إن شاء الله تعالى ) ، أو ( نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا ً )

----------


## أبو شعيب

> أنا استغربت قول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى : ( فالنجاشي وأمثاله سعداء في الجنة ) فهذه شهادة عينية أوسع من الرجاء ...


الظاهر أنها شهادة بالجنة ، بناء على الحديث الذي رواه ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - :



> قال: ( إن أخا لكم صالحا من أهل الحبشة مات ).


فالشهادة عليه بالصلاح بعد الموت هي شهادة بالجنة .. والله أعلم .

ملاحظة : لم أقف على سند هذه الرواية .. فالمشهور هو ما جاء دون كلمة "صالحاً"

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ملاحظة : لم أقف على سند هذه الرواية .. فالمشهور هو ما جاء دون كلمة "صالحاً"


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعل الحديث ذكر بالمعنى، ويغني عنه ما عند مسلم، عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ((مات اليوم عبد لله *صالح* أصحمة، فقام فأمنا وصلَّى عليه)).

----------


## ابن رشد

هناك بحث نفيس عن مسألة النجاشي وتحكيمه للشريعة 
للشيخ محمد الشريف فلينظر

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> هناك بحث نفيس عن مسألة النجاشي وتحكيمه للشريعة 
> للشيخ محمد الشريف فلينظر


 بارك الله فيك. أين نجده؟ وهل تتحفنا برابط

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> ولكننا نقول ( إن شاء الله تعالى ) ، أو ( نحسبه كذلك ولا نزكي على الله أحدا ً )


وماذا قلت بارك الله فيك ؟ قلت : "تعليقاً لا تحقيقاً".

----------


## لا تغتر

> وماذا قلت بارك الله فيك ؟ قلت : "تعليقاً لا تحقيقاً".


كل طلبة العلم على راسي من فوق (ابتسامة) 

أنا ما دخلت لأناقش ولكنني للوهلة الأولى تفاجأت بكلام شيخ الإسلام رحمة الله حول النجاشي ولكنكم لم تقصروا وبينتم المسألة جزاكم الله خيراً أجمعين مع تحفظي على الإستدلال بكلام شيخ الإسلام حول البرلمانات ودخولها ...

----------


## أبو ممدوح

رابط فيه فائدة لكن لايعني هذا أني موافق لكل مافيه من أحكام وهو بعنوان" لماذا يَكفر النائِب و لَو كانَ ينتَمي لجَماعة (إسلامية)"
http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=330555

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> رابط فيه فائدة لكن لايعني هذا أني موافق لكل مافيه من أحكام وهو بعنوان" لماذا يَكفر النائِب و لَو كانَ ينتَمي لجَماعة (إسلامية)"
> http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=330555


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ماجاء في ذاك الرابط:
ما يسمى بالنائب في البرلمان التشريعي يكفر من مناطات عدة:
- المناط الأول: ادعاء صفة التشريع, و التشريع هو إصدار الأحكام للناس, واضفاء الشرعية عليها, ومن المعلوم ضرورة من دين الله أن اصدار الأحكام للناس بما هو مباح و ما هو غير ذلك, وما هو مسموح أو ممنوع هو من خصائص الله وحده التي تفرد بها سبحانه, فهو سبحانه المشرع صاحب الحق الوحيد في اصدار التشريعات والأحكام للعباد, فمن ادعى هذه الصفة لنفسه, أو أقر بنسبتها لغير الله, أو باشتراك غير الله مع اللهِ فيها, فهذا مشرك كافر, جاهلا كان أم عالما,متأولا كان أم قاصدا...
المناط الثاني: القسم على احترام الدستور, والالتزام بأحكامه, والانقياد لتشريعاته, فأول مهمة على النائب عن الشعب في التشريع أن يقوم بها هي أن يفعل هذا الكفر البواح و الشرك الصراح!!...
المناط الثالث: عدم الكفر بالطاغوت والبرائة من شرائعة وأحكامه وأشخاصه, وهذا لا إسلام لمن لم يأت به كما تقدم.و لم يكتفوا بعدم الكفر به,بل جاؤوا بعكسه فاعترفوا به و أضفوا عليه الشرعية!!و هذا والله الكفر المستبين والشرك المبين. (و ما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون)
المناط الرابع: طاعة المشركين في تشريعاتهم, والاعتراف بها, وطاعة أحكام الدستور, وهذا شرك الطاعة والاتباع, وهو مكفر مستقل بذاته, قال تعالى: ( إن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون) و هذا في حكم واحد الذي هو تشريع أكل الميتة, فكيف بمن أقرهم و أطاعهم في تنحية أحكام الله,و اتبعهم على كفرهم و تشريعاتهم التي استبدلوا بها تشريعات العزيز الجبار.. 
ولو تفرغنا لحصر المكفرات التي تلبس بها هؤلاء المشركين لاتسع بنا المقام,و فيما سبق جواب شاف واف لمن التبس عليه حكمهم, و جهل حالهم..
يبقى أن نعلم أنه لا فرق,بين من يدخل نصرة للعلمانية و مشروعها,و بين من يدخل مدعيا نصرة الإسلام,اللهم إلا أن الأخير زاد عليه كفرا,بأن لبس على الناس دينهم, و جعل الشرك مباحا, فساقوا الناس نحو الردة عن دين الله و الله المستعان.
و الذي ينتخب هذا النائب , يشترك معه في نفس الحكم,إذا علم أنه ينتخب مشرعّا,و لو جهل أن التشريع شرك,لكن إن جهل أن وظيفة النائب هي التشريع,و ظن أنه إنما ينتخبه لتحسين وضع مدينته أو نصرة للإسلام,فهذا لا يكفر حتى تقام الحجة عليه.و الله أعلم و أحكم.
(إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به,و يغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء)(و من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة و مأواه النار)(و من يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق)و قد صح في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : أعظم الذنوب أن تجعل لله ندا و هو خلقك...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ممدوح
					

رابط فيه فائدة لكن لايعني هذا أني موافق لكل مافيه من أحكام


 إذن.. ما الذي توافق عليه من الأحكام السابقة؟*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> و الذي ينتخب هذا النائب , يشترك معه في نفس الحكم,إذا علم أنه ينتخب مشرعّا,و لو جهل أن التشريع شرك,لكن إن جهل أن وظيفة النائب هي التشريع,و ظن أنه إنما ينتخبه لتحسين وضع مدينته أو نصرة للإسلام,فهذا لا يكفر حتى تقام الحجة عليه.و الله أعلم و أحكم.
> (إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به,و يغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء)(و من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة و مأواه النار)(و من يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق)و قد صح في الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : أعظم الذنوب أن تجعل لله ندا و هو خلقك...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فات صاحب الموضوع المنقول الكلام عن حكم *من يفتي* هؤلاء بالتَّرشيح والانتخاب، هل يكفرون أيضًا؟ الظَّاهر -والقياس واحد- أنَّهم يكفرون أيضًا..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن الاستدراكات على ما تقدَّم نقله عن اللجنة الدَّائمة والشيخ ابن عثيمين -ممَّا رأيته في ذاك الرابط- كلام الشيخ الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي في تفسيره تيسير الكريم الرحمن (2/289) عند قوله تعالى: 
((قالوا يا شعيب ما نفقه كثيراً مما تقول، وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفاً، ولولا رهطك لرجمناك، وما أنت علينا بعزيز)) الآية. قال -رحمه الله- : في الفوائد المتحصلة من هذه الآية: ((ومنها: أن الله يدفــع عن المؤمنين بأسباب كثيرة منها أن الله يدفع عن المؤمنين بأسباب كثيرة وقد يعلمون بعضها وقد لا يعلمون شيئاً منها. وربما دفع عنهم، بسبب قبيلتهم، وأهل وطنهم الكفار، كما دفع الله عن شعيب، رجم قومه، بسبب رهطه. وأن هذه الروابط، التي يحصل بها الدفع عن الإسلام والمسلمين، لا بأس بالسعي فيها، بل ربما تعين ذلك. لأن الإصلاح مطلوب، حسب القدرة والإمكان.
*فعلى هذا، لو سعى المسلمون الذين تحت ولاية الكفار، وعملوا على جعل الولاية جمهورية، يتمكن فيها الأفراد والشعوب، من حقوقهم الدينية والدنيوية لكان أولى، من استسلامهم لدولة تقضي على حقوقهم، الدينية والدنيوية، وتحرص على إبادتها، وجعلهم عَمَلَةً وخَدَماً لهم*. نعم إن أمكن أن تكون الدولة للمسلمين، وهم الحكام، فهو المتعين. ولكن لعدم إمكان هذه المرتبة، فالمرتبة التي فيها دفع ووقاية للدين والدنيا مقدمة. والله أعلم)) .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ننتظر الأخ أبا ممدوح ليجيب عن سؤالي فهو من نقل إلينا الرابط!

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> ننتظر الأخ أبا ممدوح ليجيب عن سؤالي فهو من نقل إلينا الرابط!



رابط فيه فائدة لكن لايعني هذا أني موافق لكل مافيه من أحكام

----------


## عدنان البخاري

السؤال مرة أخرى:



> *
>  ما الذي توافق عليه من الأحكام السابقة؟*

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> السؤال مرة أخرى:


لاأدري ياشيخ عدنان هل أنا في تحقيق ؟؟؟
اسلوبك ليس اسلوب من يريد الفائدة بل أسلوب من يريد اسقاط الخصم و توريطه و أنا أربأ بكم عن هذا الأسلوب .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا بأس عليك يا أخانا..!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أسلوبي وسؤالي واضحٌ، ولا داعي لإساءة الظنِّ بما ذكرته؟! ولكل من قرأ رابطك له حقٌّ في التساؤل؛ إذ نقل كلام فيه تكفير جماعي، ثم التحفُّظ عن ذكر سبب نقلك له وما تعتقده من صوابه يوجب عليَّ سؤالك عن سبب ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن رأى ما نقلتَه ههنا فهم أنَّك توافق الرجل على بعض التَّكفير الذي كفَّر به بالجملة مجموعةً من الناس. أترضى بهذا التَّكفير الجماعي فيما نقلت من الرابط أوببعضه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم ما "الورطة؟!" في ذكر ما يعتقده الإنسان ويلهج به؟ أهناك ما يخاف من البوح به؟
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنا مشرفٌ مسؤل ههنا وما ذكرته من التَّكفير الجماعي في الرابط السابق خطير، وليس عملي تحقيق ولا شيء من هذا القبيل.

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> لا بأس عليك يا أخانا..!
>  أسلوبي وسؤالي واضحٌ، ولا داعي لإساءة الظنِّ بما ذكرته؟! ولكل من قرأ رابطك له حقٌّ في التساؤل.. ليس ذا بتحقيق ولا شيء من هذا القبيل؛ إذ نقل كلام فيه تكفير جماعي، ثم التحفُّظ عن ذكر سبب نقلك له وما تعتقده من صوابه يوجب عليَّ سؤالك عن سبب ذلك.
>  ومن رأى ما نقلتَه ههنا فهم أنَّك توافق الرجل على بعض التَّكفير الذي كفَّر به بالجملة مجموعةً من الناس. أترضى بهذا التَّكفير الجماعي فيما نقلت من الرابط أوببعضه.
>  ثم ما "الورطة؟!" في ذكر ما يعتقده الإنسان ويلهج به؟ أهناك ما يخاف من البوح به؟


لا أوافق كاتب المقال في تكفيره بالجملة و ان شئت لا أوافق على شيء مما في الرابط .
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاك الله خيرًا.. وبارك فيك

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الفاضل عدنان البخاري منذ البداية وضح الأخ أبو ممدوح بأنه ناقل فقط ولا يعني هذا أنه موافق ... هدئ من روعك فقد تكون مُخطئاً وقد تكون مُصيباً ولكن أليس دخول البرلمانات فيه حكم وتحاكم لغير الشرع ؟ وما الدليل الشرعي على جواز ذلك ؟ أنا سائل فقط ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.. روعي والحمدلله هاديءٌ جدًّا .. وبالنسبة لتعليقك فيما دار بيني وبين الأخ أبي ممدوح فإنَّما سألت الرجل لأنَّه قال: " لايعني هذا أني موافق لكل ما فيه من أحكام".. فيفهم أنَّه يوافقه في بعض الأحكام، ثم قد تراجع وبيَّن أنَّه لا يوافقه في شيءٍ منها، وانتهى الأمر. فهل تريد أن تكون ملكيًّا أكثر من الملك؟! (ابتسامة) 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا جواب سؤالك فقد تقدَّم في مشاركاتي السَّابقة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويفهم ممَّا سبق أنَّ من دخل هذه البرلمانات بقصد إنكار ما فيها من المنكر "كالكفر" ليس كمن دخلها لفعل المنكر الذي فيها.

----------


## لا تغتر

أخي الحبيب لا أريد أن أكون ملكياً أكثر من الملك (ابتسامة) وخلال كتابتي للرد قام الأخ بإضافة رده الجديد ولم أقرأه ...

لم أرى أي دليل شرعي فيما ذكرت أخي الفاضل ... أرجو أن تنبهني وأن تُعلّمني ، فسؤالي ليس على إنكار المنكر بل على المشاركة في الحكم بغير الشرع والتحاكم لغير الشرع ضمن حدود صلاحيات النائب في البرلمان ، أرجو أن تدلني على الدليل الشرعي أخي الفاضل عدنان البخاري بارك الله فيه ..

أخوكم الصغير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حياك الله يا أخانا الكريم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  توضيح ما تقدَّم.. من دخل البرلمان لقصد إنكار وتغيير التحاكم إلى غير الله وحكمه كيف يوصف بأنَّه تحاكم إلى غير الله؟! لهذا يُقال: من تلبَّس بالمنكر (عمومًا) اضطرارًا لإزاحته أوتخفيفه بالدخول في هذه البرلمانات ليس كمن فعل المنكر وأراده لذاته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخذ هذا المثال المتفرِّع من دليل الشيخ ابن عثيمين: من حضر مجلس كفرٍ (كسحرٍ وشعوذة) لتوثيق ما يفعله الدَّجَّال ثم إبطال ذلك لا يأخذ حكم من حضر الكفر رضًا به، كحال موسى عليه السَّلام حضر مجلس سحرٍ وكفرٍ؛ لإبطال ما عليه السَّحرة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأهون منه المتلبِّسين ببعض المنكرات كأوكار الدعارة ووقوع العين على ما فيها ونحو ذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فإن كان المنكر لا يمكن زواله إلَّا باضطرار تلبُّس المنكر بشيءٍ منه ففي ذلك رخصةٌ، كما يفهم من كلام أهل العلم السَّابق نقل فتواهم فيه.

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الفاضل البخاري زاده علماً وبارك له 

ولكن أليس الحكم في البرلمان يكون ضمن نصوص الدستور وهو ليس ما أنزل الله ويكون التحاكم لنصوص الدستور وهو ليس ما أنزل الله ؟ فإن كان كذلك ما الدليل على جوازه ؟ ألا يكون إنكار المنكر بالدعوة ومقابلة البرلمانيين ودعوتهم ومقابلة الحاكم ودعوته ؟ ليس السؤال عن حكم دخول مبنى البرلمان للإنكار بل السؤال عن حكم أخذ عضوية البرلمان للحكم والتحاكم وفق نصوص الدستور ...
مثال توضيحي للأمثلة التي أوردتموها : هل يجوز ممارسة الدعارة من أجل إنكار منكر الدعارة ؟ هل يجوز ممارسة السحر مع السحرة من أجل إنكار منكر السحر ؟ وليس السؤال هل يجوز الذهاب لبيوت الدعارة والخمارات وأماكن السحرة من أجل إنكار المنكر ...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قبل الإجابة عن سؤالك "وهو مهمٌّ" فلا بد من توضيحٍ لمرادي من أصل هذا الموضوع، فهو سؤالٌ مشروعٌ لكل من يقرأ موضوعي وما فيه من نقل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس مرادي ههنا ولا مقصودي من النَّقل: إقرار الدخول إلى البرلمانات والانتخابات، ولكن بيان عذر من استحلَّ ذلك نظرًا إلى تلك الفتاوى ووجهة النَّظر السَّابقة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وخذ أول مشاركةٍ في الموضوع، فشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله حين دافع وبرَّر عن الأخطاء والظُّلم الذي وقع زمن عثمان وعليٍّ ومعاوية رضي الله عنهم إنَّما أراد الاعتذار لهم، لا إقرارهم على ذاك الخطأ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا ما أقوله الآن: التَّكفير الجماعي لمن ترخَّص في الدخول لهذه البرلمانات وما فيها من المنكر "والكفر" لا يجوز، إذ إنَّ أكثرهم مقلِّدةٌ لا يحسنون النَّظر للدَّليل، وإنَّما استجازوه استنادًا لهذه الفتاوى وغيرها كفتوى عبدالرحمن عبدالخالق والقرضاوي وغيرهما، فلا يجوز الطَّعن في دينهم (وتكفيرهم)؛ إذ التأوُّل ههنا ظاهرٌ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولستُ صاحب فتوى ولا أؤيِّد بإطلاقٍ ما في الفتاوى المنقولة سلفًا، فلا أدري! هل يجوز الدخول للبرلمانات والتلبُّس ببعض ما فيها من المنكرات بقصد إزالتها مستقبلًا؟! *ولكنِّي أعذرُ* من يسوِّغ لنفسه بذلك بما تقدَّم بانه من حُجَّته وحُجَّة من يفتي له بجواز الدخول فيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا سؤالك عن موضوع الدَّعارة فلا يجوز طبعًا الزنا لقصد الإنكار على الزناة، وإن كنت أرى في التمثيل بهذا خطأً، إذ الزِّنا لا يتصوَّر وقوعه "مختارًا مع القدرة على تركه" إلَّا على وجه الحرمة، بخلاف الدخول إلى أوكاره، وكذلك الأمر في الدخول البرلمانات والتَّسجيل فيها وحضور مداولاتها، فهو لا يلزم منه الموافقة على كلِّ نظامٍ كفري أوبدعي؛ بل للنائب الاعتراض، بخلاف ما لو قلت: إنَّ النَّائب أوالعضو نفسه يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله "مختارًا قادرًا" ليبطله بعد ذلك فهذا أمرٌ آخر.
والله أعلم.

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الفاضل البخاري حفظه الله تعالى ووفقه في الدنيا والآخرة
جزاك الله خيراً على التوضيح وبارك لك ...
لم أقصد من أسئلتي تكفير النواب كلا ، إنما أردت رفع استشكال عندي فقط ، حيث كان لدي فكرة مسبقة عن المجالس النيابية وكيف أنها تتحاكم لشرع غير شرع الله ويتم إقرار القوانين وفق نصوص الدستور ، أضف إلى ذلك إضفاء السبغة الشرعية من الداخلين على أسلوب الحكم والتحاكم في هذه المجالس . وليست المشكلة في دخول مكان المجلس التشريعي للإنكار ولتبليغ الرسالة ولكن الإشكال في الإنتماء للمجلس والمشاركة في التشريع والتحاكم لنصوص الدستور والرجوع إليها عند النزاع .... إلخ

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

أقول - والمقام مقام توصيف لحالهم - :

كلهم يدور في فلك الدستور ويجعلونه مصدر القوانين حتى لو أنكروا أنكروا به..

 فإنكارهم على من يتحاكم للدستور هو بالتحاكم والمحاكمة للدستور !! 

 أين ذهب قول نبينا فيما رواه ابن عباس من دعائه قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا قَامَ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ يَتَهَجَّدُ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ قَيِّمُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ لَكَ مُلْكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ نُورُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ مَلِكُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ الْحَقُّ وَوَعْدُكَ الْحَقُّ وَلِقَاؤُكَ حَقٌّ وَقَوْلُكَ حَقٌّ وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّبِيُّونَ حَقٌّ وَمُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَقٌّ وَالسَّاعَةُ حَقٌّ اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ حَاكَمْتُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَوْ لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُكَ 

 وصدق القانونيون - وهم الذين يفاخرون بدقتهم في عباراتهم - عندما قالوا: قدسية القانون. فهو عندهم من له الطاعة المطلقة ومنه تستمد الأنظمة وبه تنقض وبه تقر.

 باختصار:

 هو... الطاغوت المتحاكم إليه من دون الله, هو من يرد له الحكم عندهم ويخضع له الكل

 فالواجب أن يقال لهم أكفروا بالطاغوت, لا أن يقال لهم تحاكموا للطاغوت في ما وافق الشريعة لأنه دستوري!!

 والله ليس ثمة شيء يقول به البرلمانيون إلا بالدستور, حتى إذا احتجوا بالشرع فهو من حيث أن الدستور جعله من مصادر القانون.. !!

 وهذا واضح لمن طالع كتب القانون أدنى مطالعة سيما ما يتعلق بالدستور ومكانته عندهم.

 وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

 موضوع ذو صلة ( تحذير المؤمنين من الاحتجاج بكلام القانونيين الجاهليين) : 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15516

  ومما جاء فيه:




> شبهتان للمستأنسين بكلام الطواغيت والجاهليين وردها:
> 
> 1-	قالوا: نحن لا نسوق كلام القوانين محتجين به, بل هو من باب الاحتجاج على من يعظمون تلك القوانين ويردون إليها الحكم.
>  والرد على هذه الشبهة: أن الواجب مع هؤلاء, أن يدعوا إلى توحيد الله, والرجوع لأحكامه وترك ما خالفها, وهذا أعظم مطلوب, وتركه شر مفسدة وأعظم مرهوب.
>  ما الفائدة أن يرجع هذا المتبع لقوانين الطواغيت المحكم لغير الشرع إلى قولك لأنه وافق القانون الفلاني أو العلاني, فموافقته للشرع بغير انقياد لا يؤجر عليه, ولا يخلص به من الشرك الذي هو فيه, ويطلق عليه أنه متبع في قوله للجاهلية وحكم الطاغوت وإن وافق الشرع وهو لا يلتفت إليه.
>  فالواجب على الدعاة, أن يكون همهم إخراج الناس من عبادة الطواغيت إلى عبادة الله, لا أن يوافق الناس أحكام الله في بعض المسائل الفرعية بدون انقياد للشرع وتحكيم له.






> وما أحسن ما قاله الإمام الحبيب أحمد شاكر رحمه الله : " 
>  فترى الرجل المنتسب للإسلام, المتمسك به في ظاهر أمره, المشرب قلبه هذه القوانين الوثنية, يتعصب لها ما لا يتعصب لدينه.. وقد ربى لنا المستعمرون من هذا النوع طبقات, أرضعوهم لبان هذه القوانين, حتى صار منهم فئات عالية الثقافة, واسعة المعرفة, في هذا اللون من الدين الجديد, الذي نسخوا به شريعتهم. ونبغت فيهم نوابغ يفخرون بها على رجال القانون في أوروبا, فصار للمسلمين من أئمة الكفر, ما لم يبتل به الإسلام في أي دور من أدوار الجهل بالدين في بعض العصور.
> وصار هذا الدين الجديد هو القواعد الأساسية التي يتحاكم إليها المسلمون في أكثر بلاد الإسلام ويحكمون بها سواء منها ما وافق في بعض أحكامه شيئا من أحكام الشريعة وما خالفها. وكله باطل وخروج, لأن ما وافق الشريعة إنما وافقها مصادفة, لا اتباعا لها, ولا طاعة لأمر الله ورسوله. فالموافق والمخالف كلاهما مرتكس في حمأة الضلالة, يقود صاحبه إلى النار. لا يجوز لمسلم أن يخضع له أو يرضى ". حكم الجاهلية 34-35.

----------


## أسامة بن أبيه

حكم البرلمانات والبرلمانيين
المفتي: علي بن خضير الخضير
ما حكم البرلمانات؟ وحكم الذين دخلوا فيها؟ وهل هناك تفصيل؟ 



* * *
الجواب: 

حكم البرلمانات لا تجوز وهي أماكن شرك وكفر، وعندنا أنها طاغوت لأنها أماكن للتشريع وسن القوانين والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، فإن أصل البرلمانات والديمقراطية هي حكم الشعب للشعب وأن الشعب هو الذي يشرع عن طريق نوابه الذين يسمون بالبرلمانيين، وهذا ضد إفراد الله بالحكم والتشريع والأمر والنهي، قال تعالى: {إن الحكم إلا لله}، وليس للشعب، وقال تعالى: {أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون}، وقال تعالى: {ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا}، لا لبرلمان ولا لشعب ولا لأحد. 

أما قول من يقول أن أصل الديمقراطية والبرلمانات قائمة على الشورى فهذا إما كذب وتلبيس أو جهل وضلال، فليست قائمة على الشورى الشرعية، إنما على التشريع، فهم يتشاورون فيما بينهم ليس في الأمور الجائزة بل يتشاورون لكي يشرعوا حكما يخالف الشريعة، وهذا هو الواقع فيهم. 

أما حكم الذين دخلوا فيها، ففيه تفصيل: 

1) إن دخل فيها لكن شرع قانونا يخالف الشريعة أو وافق ورضي عن قانون يخالف الشريعة أو صوت له؛ فهذا مشرك كافر، ولا يعذر بالجهل أو التأويل أو المصلحة، قال تعالى: {أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله}، وقال تعالى: {إن الحكم إلا لله}، وقال تعالى: {ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا}. 

2) إن دخل فأقسم على احترام الدستور الكفري عالما بما في الدستور من مخالفة للشرع؛ فهذا كفر وردة - سواء أكان جادا أم غير ذلك، مستصلحا أم غيره - فقد فعل الكفر مختارا عالما عامدا، ومثله مثل من أقسم على احترام اللات والعزى أو أقسم على احترام قوانين قريش زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

3) أن لا يقسم على احترام الدستور، ولا يشرع ولا يشارك في تشريع يخالف الشريعة بل يرفض ذلك ويصوت ضده فهذا مخطئ ضال ومخالف لهدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في التغيير والإصلاح وإقامة الدولة الإسلامية، لكنه ليس بكافر إذا اتخذ طريق الضلال والشرك طريقا للدعوة والتغيير والإصلاح، قال تعالى: {فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال}. 

وقد بحثنا هذه المسألة في كتابنا "الجمع والتجريد في شرح كتاب التوحيد"، في باب؛ الدعاء إلى التوحيد، وهي مسألة حكم دخول البرلمانات. 

وسوف ننقلها هنا لأهمية ذلك: 

وفيه قضية معاصرة وهي الدخول في البرلمانات الشركية من أجل الدعوة إلي الله ومن أجل مصلحة الدعوة، ومثله الدخول مع الحكومات الشركية لهذا الغرض والتحالف مع العلمانيين أو التطلع إلى مكاسب سياسية، والشاهد لهذه القاعدة قوله: {وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين}، أي؛ يدعو إلى الله منزها الله أن يدعو إليه بشرك أو بكفر. 

" وهذه فيها قضية معاصرة كبيرة وهي ما يسمى باستغلال أي وسيلة من أجل مصلحة الدعوة وأصحاب هذه الطريقة دخلوا من أجل ذلك في المجالس الشركية من برلمان وغيره من المسميات الجاهلية. 

ومما يدل على خطورة من ارتكب شيئا من الشركيات أو الكفريات أو المعاصي من أجل مصلحة الدعوة الأمور التالية: 

قوله تعالى: {فاصدع بما تؤمر وأعرض عن المشركين}، وهذا يشمل حتى مساومتهم في المكاسب السياسية، بل الآية في سياق الصدع بالحق حتى لو عرضوا عليك مكاسب تخالف الشرع. 

وقال تعالى: {اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين}، ولفظ الإعراض عام. 

قال تعالى: {وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر}، وجه الدلالة أنه أمر بقول الحق ولو ترتب عليه الأمر الآخر. 

وقال تعالى: {والفتنة أكبر من القتل}، وقال تعالى: {والفتنة أشد من القتل}. 

قال ابن كثير في تفسير هذه الآية: (قال أبو العالية ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وعكرمة والحسن وقتادة والضحاك والربيع بن أنس: الشرك أشد من القتل). 

قال الشيخ ابن سحمان: (الفتنة هي الكفر، فلو اقتتلت البادية والحاضرة حتى يذهبوا لكان أهون من أن ينصبوا في الأرض طاغوتا يحكم بخلاف شريعة الإسلام). 

قال الشيخ ابن عتيق - ردا على من قاس الاضطرار على الإكراه في الكفر -: (قال تعالى: {فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه}، فشرط بعد حصول الضرر أن لا يكون المتناول باغيا ولا عاديا، والفرق بين الحالتين لا يخفى). 

وقال: (وهل في إباحة الميتة للمضطر ما يدل على جواز الردة اختيارا؟ وهل هذا إلا كقياس تزوج الأخت والبنت بإباحة تزوج الحر المملوك عند خوف العنت وعدم الطول فقد زاد هذا المشبه على قياس الذين قالوا {إنما البيع مثل الربا}) [راجع كتاب هداية الطريق: ص 151]. 

ونحن نقول: وهل في إباحة الميتة للمضطر ما يدل على جواز الدخول في المجالس الشركية اختيارا وتولى العلمانيين والحكومات الطاغوتية بحجة مصلحة الدعوة؟! {قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله}. 

قال تعالى: {من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان}، فلم يجز إلا حالة الإكراه، فأين الدليل على جواز قول الكفر أو المعصية أو فعله في غير إكراه كمصلحة الدعوة؟ 

أن هذا الطريق بدعة وضلال ويخالف إجماع السلف - كما سوف يأتي أن شاء الله في كلام العالم الرباني ابن تيمية رحمه الله - 


ما ثبت في عرض عتبة بن ربيعه بتكليف من زعماء قريش: حيث قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فرقت جماعتنا وعبت ديننا وشتمت الآباء وشتمت الآلهة وفضحتنا في العرب، أيها الرجل إن كنت إنما بك الرياسة عقدنا لك فكنت رأسنا - أي تكون رئيس الحكومة أو رئيس الوزراء - وأن كنت تريد شرفا سودناك علينا - أي رئيس البرلمان - وإن كنت تريد ملكا ملكناك علينا - أي تكون ملكا أو رئس الجمهورية -)، فلم يقبل الرسول وتلا عليه أول سورة فصلت، لأنه عرض مقابل جوهر هذا الدين وهي القيام بالتوحيد والكفر بالطاغوت ومحاربة الأنظمة الطاغوتية الشركية وتسفيهها ونقدها والبراءة منها. 

قال الألباني رحمه الله: (هذه القصة أخرجها ابن إسحاق في المغازي: 1/185 من سيرة ابن هشام بسند حسن عن محمد بن كعب القرظي مرسلا ووصله عبد بن حميد وأبو يعلى والبغوي من طريق أخرى من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه كما في تفسير ابن كثير: 4/91 - 90 وسنده حسن إن شاء الله، وصححها غيره من علماء السيرة المعاصرين). 

ولو عرض هذا العرض على من يرون الدخول في البرلمانات الشركية، لسارعوا يهرولون حيث الملك والسلطان والحكومة لهم مع التنازل عن قضية التوحيد والكفر بالطاغوت، وما يتبعها من ولاء وبراء. 


قصة وفد بني عامر بن صعصعة: وهي لما عرض عليهم نفسه، وقبول هذا الدين، فقالوا: أرأيت إن نحن تابعناك على أمرك ثم أظهرك الله على من خالفك أيكون لنا الأمر من بعدك؟، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الأمر إلى الله يضعه حيث يشاء)، فأبوا عليه [رواه ابن إسحاق وعنه ابن هشام في باب عرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه على القبائل: ج1]، فطلبوا الملك منه أو تداول السلطة أو التحالف مع العلمانيين فأبى. 


طلب وفد ثقيف من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: لما جاؤا مسلمين، فطلبوا أن يبقي أصنامهم حتى يدخل الإسلام في قلوب العامة، فرفض إبقاءها ولو لحظة مع أن في إبقاءه لها بعض الشيء مصلحة للدعوة من تكثير السواد ودخول أكبر كمية للإسلام والأمن من الارتداد. 


وثبت من قصته مع بني شيبان بن ثعلبة: لما عرض عليهم الدين، قالوا: وواعدوه أن يحموه مما يلي العرب لا مما يلي كسرى، فقال الرسول صلى الله عيه وسلم: (إن دين الله لن ينصره إلا من حاطه من جميع جوانبه) [قال الصوياني في كتابه السيرة النبوية كما في الأحاديث الصحيحة [ص: 204]: (إسناده جيد، ثم ذكر من رواه من أهل السيرة) اهـ، ورواه البيهقي في الدلائل: ج1، باب عرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه على القبائل]. 


حديث سعد بن أبى وقاص رضي الله عنه: قال: (كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نفر ستة، فقال المشركون: أطرد هؤلاء عنك فلا يجترئون علينا، فوقع في نفس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما شاء الله وحدث به نفسه، فأنزل الله: {ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه... الآية}) [رواه مسلم في فضائل الصحابة]. 

ولو طلبت الحكومات الشركية من بعض الإسلاميين طرد المجاهدين أو الدعاة أو فصلهم مقابل مكاسب سياسة؛ لسارعوا لذلك، مع أنه منهي عنه؛ {ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه... الآية}، فهم طلبوا مجلسا أو اجتماعا دوري من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مقابل طرد نفر من أهل التوحيد مع أن عقد اجتماعات مع أهل الشرك فيه مصلحة لكن كان بثمن محرم وهذا الكلام الذي قلنا ينطبق أيضا على قصة ابن أم مكتوم التي بعدها. 

قال الشيخ محمد [في تاريخ نجد: ص 554، في تفسير آية: {واصبر نفسك... الآية}، في سورة الكهف] قال: (فيه النهي عن طلوع العين عنهم إرادة لمجالسة الأجلاء). 

وقال أيضا [في تفسير سورة الأنعام في آية: {ولا تطرد}] قال: (فيه أن طردهم يخاف أن يوصل الرجل الصالح إلى درجة الظالمين ففيه التحذير من إيذاء الصالحين وقال أن منعهم من الجلوس مع العظماء في مجلس العلم هو الطرد المذكور). 


قصة عبد الله بن أم مكتوم: أتى إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه سلم فجعل يقول؛ أرشدني، وعند رسول الله رجل أو رجال من عظماء المشركين، فجعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرض عنه ويقبل على الآخر، فنزلت: {عبس وتولى * أن جاءه الأعمى} [الجامع الصحيح: 1/ 398]. 


قصة الهجرة إلى الحبشة؛ فما هاجروا إلا بسبب التوحيد ولو كان الرسول يجد مندوحة في التنازل والمساومة من أجلهم لما تركه. 


وحديث: (إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيبا) [رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة]، فلا يقبل من الطرق الدعوية إلا ما كان طيبا ليس فيه شرك ولا كفر ولا معصية. 


رسالة ابن تيمية [في الفتاوى: 11/620] المسماة السماع، وفيها سئل عن شيخ من المشايخ كان يقيم سماعا بدف بشعر مباح لأصحاب الكبائر فيتوب منهم جماعة " فهل يباح هذا الفعل لما يترتب عليه من المصالح " فسئل عن حكم ذلك؟ 

فأجاب: (إن ما يهدي الله به الضالين ويرشد به الغاوين ويتوب به على العاصيين لابد أن يكون فيما بعث الله به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، والشيخ المذكور قصد أن يتوب المجتمعين عن الكبائر فلم يمكنه ذلك إلا بما ذكره من الطريق البدعي يدل على أن الشيخ جاهل بالطرق الشرعية التي بها تتوب العصاة أو عاجز عنها،فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين كانوا يدعون من هو شر من هؤلاء من أهل الكفر والفسوق والعصيان بالطرق الشرعية التي أغناهم الله بها عن الطرق البدعية وقد علم بالاضطرار والنقل المتواتر أنه قد تاب من الكفر والفسوق والعصيان من لا يحصيه إلا الله تعالى من الأمم بالطرق الشرعية التي ليس فيها ذكر من الاجتماع البدعي، وقال إنه لا يجوز لهذا الشيخ أن يجعل الأمور التي هي إما محرمة؟ أو مكروهة؟ أو مباحة؟ قربة وطاعة وقال إن فاعل هذا ضال مفتر باتفاق علماء المسلمين مخالف لإجماع المسلمين) - أي الذي يجعل هذا العمل طريقا إلى الدعوة إلى الله ودينا - باختصار. 

فإذا كان هذا في السماع الذي هو من باب البدع أو المحرمات فما بالك بالشرك والكفر يفعل ويجعل طريقا إلى الدعوة وإقامة حكم الله؟ 


إجماع السلف على تحريم وضع الأحاديث في الفضائل وإن تضمن ذلك مصلحة إقبال الناس على القرآن أو الطاعات ونحوها. 


إجماع من يعتد به من أهل السنة على تحريم إقامة الموالد البدعية وإن تضمن ذلك مصلحة إقبال بعض الناس وهدايتهم أو توبتهم. 

مما يدل على المنع قاعدة التفريق بين الإكراه والضرورة،فالضرو  رة أجاز الله فيها فعل المحرم غير المتعدي كأكل الميتة والخنزير وشرب الخمر لدفع غصة ونحوها لكن لم يبح الكفر والشرك من أجل الضرورة، بل لا يبيح الشرك والكفر إلا الإكراه {إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان}، ولم يقل إلا من اضطر،وهذا الكلام مجمع عليه وهو التفريق بينهما. 

ما يترتب على هذا الأمر من مفاسد؛ مثل إضفاء الشرعية على هذه المجالس وإعطائها صبغة مقبولة. 

وننقل أيضا كلمات ودرر للإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عن هذا الموضوع زيادة على ما قاله سابقا، فقال [في الفتاوى: 14/476]: (إن الشرك والقول على الله بغير علم والفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والظلم لا يكون فيها شيء من المصلحة)، وقال: (إن إخلاص الدين لله والعدل واجب مطلقا في كل حال وفي كل شرع). 

وقال [في الفتاوى: 14/477]: (وما هو محرم على كل أحد في كل حال لا يباح منه شيء وهو الفواحش والظلم والشرك والقول على الله بلا علم). 

وقال [في الفتاوى: 14/470 - 471]: (إن المحرمات منها ما يقطع بأن الشرع لم يبح منه شيئا لا لضرورة ولا غير ضرورة كالشرك والفواحش والقول على الله بغير علم والظلم المحض، وهي الأربعة المذكورة في قوله تعالى: {قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون}، فهذه الأشياء محرمة في جميع الشرائع وبتحريمها بعث الله جميع الرسل ولم يبح منها شيئا قط ولا في حال من الأحوال ولهذا أنزلت في هذه السورة المكية). 

وقال [في الفتاوى: 14/474]: (أما الإنسان في نفسه فلا يحل له أن يفعل الذي يعلم أنه محرم لظنه أنه يعينه على طاعة الله). 

وقال أيضا [في الفتاوى: 14/468 وما بعدها] فيمن ظن أنه لا يمكن السلوك إلى الله تعالى إلا ببدعة - فكيف بشرك وكفر؟! - قال: (وكذا أهل الفجور والمترفين يظن أحدهم أنه لا يمكن فعل الواجبات إلا بما يفعله من الذنوب ولا يمكنه ترك المحرمات إلا بذلك وهذا يقع لبشر كثير من الناس ومنهم من يقول لا يمكن أداء الصلوات واجتناب الكلام المحرم من الغيبة وغيرها إلا بأكل الحشيشة، ومنهم من يظن أن محبته لله ورغبته في العبادة لا يتم إلا بسماع القصائد وسماع أصوات النغمات وبها تتحرك دواعي الزهد والعبادة ما لا يتحرك بدون ذلك، ومنهم بعض الشيوخ الذين يدعون الناس إلى طريقهم بالسماع المبتدع كالدف والرقص ونحوه، ومنهم من يفعله بأذكار واجتماع وتسبيحات وقيام وإنشاد أشعار وغير ذلك ويقولون توبناهم بذلك، وأحيانا يقولون لا يمكننا إلا ذلك وإن لم نفعل هذا القليل المحرم حصل الوقوع فيما هو أشد منه تحريما وفي ترك الواجبات ما يزيد أثمه على إثم هذا المحرم القليل في جنب ما كانوا فيه من المحرم الكثير، ويقولون إن الإنسان يجد في نفسه نشاطا وقوة في كثير من الطاعات إذا حصل له ما يحبه وإن كان مكرها حراما)، ثم أجاب عن هذه الشبة بمقامين، وانتهى إلى المنع من ذلك. 

نقل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عن الشيخ ابن تيمية قوله: (وجمهور هؤلاء المشركين بالقبور يجدون عند عبادة القبور من الرقة والخشوع والدعاء وحضور القلب ما لا يجده أحدهم في مساجد الله) [تاريخ نجد: ص 57]. 

فهل يقال بجواز ذلك لأن فيه مصلحة رقة قلوب الناس وخشوعهم؟ سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم. 


واقعة حصلت في عصر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ [ذكرت في "تاريخ نجد": ص 472] وهي أن بعض الناس يوم الجمعة يحدث أشياء لكي يعرف الناس أن اليوم هو الجمعة بأصوات معروفة، فقال الشيخ محمد: (إن ابن صالح سألني عن التذكير؟ فقلت إنه بدعة فذكر أن عندنا من لا يعرف الجمعة إلا به وذكرت له أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلم منا بصالح أمته وهو سن الإذان ونهى عن الزيادة)، فهل عند هؤلاء تجوز هذه البدعة لأن فيها مصلحة تنبيه الناس؟ 

وقال الحفيد سليمان في "التيسير" [ص: 503]: (في الآية دليل على وجوب اطراح الرأي مع السنة وإن ادعى صاحبه أنه مصلح وأن دعوى الإصلاح ليس بعذر في ترك ما أنزل الله) اهـ. 

فإذا كان الشرك قبيحا ومسبة لله فكيف يكون طريقا إلى الله وإلى الدعوة إليه، {فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال}، وهذه فيها قاعدة من قواعد الدعوة تدل على أن الشرك ليس من وسائل الدعوة إلى الله، والشاهد لهذه القاعدة، قوله: {وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين} أي؛ يدعو إلى الله منزها الله أن يدعو إليه بشرك أو بكفر ". 


اهـ النقل بنصه.
تمت

----------


## لا تغتر

تعقيب على فضيلة الشيخ علي بن الخضير حفظه الله تعالى 
سؤال : لماذا القسم على احترام الدستور يكون كفراً ، أليس فيهم تفصيل حسب كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمة الله عليه  : (( وهؤلاء الذين اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا حيث أطاعوهم في تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله يكونون على وجهين 
أحدهما أن يعلموا أنهم بدلوا دين الله فيتبعونهم على التبديل فيعتقدون تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله اتباعا لرؤسائهم مع علمهم أنهم خالفوا دين الرسل فهذا كفر وقد جعله الله ورسوله شركا وان لم يكونوا يصلون لهم ويسجدون لهم فكان من اتبع غيره في خلاف الدين مع علمه أنه خلاف الدين واعتقد ما قاله ذلك دون ما قاله الله ورسوله مشركا مثل هؤلاء 
و الثانى أن يكون اعتقادهم وايمانهم < بتحريم الحرام وتحليل الحلال > ثابتا لكنهم أطاعوهم في معصية الله كما يفعل المسلم ما يفعله من المعاصى التى يعتقد أنها معاص فهؤلاء لهم حكم أمثالهم من أهل الذنوب كما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبى أنه قال انما الطاعة في المعروف وقال على المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب أو كره ما لم يؤمر بمعصية " مجموع الفتاوى ج7/ص70   ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> 1) 
> 2) إن دخل فأقسم على احترام الدستور الكفري عالما بما في الدستور من مخالفة للشرع؛ فهذا كفر وردة - سواء أكان جادا أم غير ذلك، مستصلحا أم غيره - فقد فعل الكفر مختارا عالما عامدا، ومثله مثل من أقسم على احترام اللات والعزى أو أقسم على احترام قوانين قريش زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.


ما قاله الشيخ  لاشك في بطلانه ، فالإسلامي عندما يقسم على الدستور ينوي بقلبه احترام الدستور في ما وافق الشرع .ولذلك كتب الشيخ الأشقر رسالة ينصر فيها القول بجواز دفع الزكاة للحملات الإنتخابية  التي تنصر الإسلام في البرلمان لأنه يرى ذلك من مصارف الزكاة وهو في سبيل الله .

وأما قانون قريش ، فإن كان قانونا يأمر به الإسلام فلا بأس من القسم عليه  فقد خرج الإمام أحمد في (مسنده ) وغيره من حديث عبدالرحمن بن عوف  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : شهدت غلاما مع عمومتي حلف المطيبين فما أحب ان لي حمر النعم وإني أنكثه ) صححه ابن حبان والحاكم والألباني و الأرنؤوط

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الفاضل أبو عبدالرحمن وفقه الله وحفظه من كل مكروب 

سؤال : هل حلف المطيبين حلفاً ومجلساً للتشريع والتحاكم إلى غير الله والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

> ما قاله الشيخ  لاشك في بطلانه ، فالإسلامي عندما يقسم على الدستور ينوي بقلبه احترام الدستور في ما وافق الشرع .ولذلك كتب الشيخ الأشقر رسالة ينصر فيها القول بجواز دفع الزكاة للحملات الإنتخابية  التي تنصر الإسلام في البرلمان لأنه يرى ذلك من مصارف الزكاة وهو في سبيل الله .
> وأما قانون قريش ، فإن كان قانونا يأمر به الإسلام فلا بأس من القسم عليه  فقد خرج الإمام أحمد في (مسنده ) وغيره من حديث عبدالرحمن بن عوف  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : شهدت غلاما مع عمومتي حلف المطيبين فما أحب ان لي حمر النعم وإني أنكثه ) صححه ابن حبان والحاكم والألباني و الأرنؤوط


هذا باطل من وجوه ..

أولاً : قال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : (( يمينك على ما يصدقك عليه صاحبك )) .. فالحلف هو بحسب ما استُحلف عليه الرجل .. ويُحكم على الرجل بظاهر فعله .

ثانياً : هل يجوز للرجل أن يقول : أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحترم ياسق التتار وأعمل بما فيه ، وفي نيته فقط ما وافق الشرع ؟ .. فعليه ، يصح لي أن أقول : رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كافر ، وفي نيتي : كافر بالطاغوت .. وأقول أبو جهل مؤمن ، وفي نيتي : مؤمن بالله ..

فإن منعت ذلك ، أقول لك : وما يفرق هذا عن ذاك ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> الأخ الفاضل أبو عبدالرحمن وفقه الله وحفظه من كل مكروب 
> سؤال : هل حلف المطيبين حلفاً ومجلساً للتشريع والتحاكم إلى غير الله والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟


وجزاكم أخي الكريم

هو قانون تحالفوا فيه على نصرة المظلوم وهذا لا يخالف الإسلام ، فالجواب جاء عاما

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> هذا باطل من وجوه ..
> أولاً : قال النبي  : (( يمينك على ما يصدقك عليه صاحبك )) .. فالحلف هو بحسب ما استُحلف عليه الرجل .. ويُحكم على الرجل بظاهر فعله .
> ثانياً : هل يجوز للرجل أن يقول : أقسم بالله العظيم أن أحترم ياسق التتار وأعمل بما فيه ، وفي نيته فقط ما وافق الشرع ؟ .. فعليه ، يصح لي أن أقول : رسول الله  كافر ، وفي نيتي : كافر بالطاغوت .. وأقول أبو جهل مؤمن ، وفي نيتي : مؤمن بالله ..
> فإن منعت ذلك ، أقول لك : وما يفرق هذا عن ذاك ؟


بغض النظر عن الترجيح في هذه المسألة ، فالمقصود أن لهم عذرا ظاهرا في التأويل  والمعاريض حكمها معلوم عند أهل العلم و أئمة الدعوة لم يكفروا من هو أصرح منهم كابن حجر الهيتمي  

حيث قال الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحم الله الجميع - ( لا نقول بكفر من صحت ديانته، وشهر صلاحه ، وعلم ورعه وزهده، وحسنت سيرته، وبلغ من نصحه الأمة ، ببذل نفسه لتدريس العلوم النافعة والتأليف فيها، وإن كان مخطئاً في هذه المسألة أو غيرها، كابن حجر الهيتمي، فإنا نعرف كلامه في الدر المنظم، ولا ننكر سمة علمه، ولهذا نعتني بكتبه، كشرح الأربعين، والزواجر وغيرها ؛ ونعتمد على نقله إذا نقل لأنه من جملة علماء المسلمين .)  (1/ 222). الدرر السنية

----------


## أبو شعيب

قال ابن حزم في الفصل (3/253) في رده على أهل الإرجاء : (لو أن إنساناً قال : إن محمداً - عليه الصلاة والسلام - كافر وكل من تبعه كافر وسكت ، وهو يريد كافرون بالطاغوت ، كما قال تعالى : { فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها } [البقرة: 256] ، لما اختلف أحد من أهل الإسلام في أن قائل هذا محكوم له بالكفر .

وكذلك لو قال إن إبليس وفرعون وأبا جهل مؤمنون ، لما اختلف أحد من أهل الإسلام في أن قائل هذا محكوم له بالكفر ، وهو يريد أنهم مؤمنون بدين الكفر .. " اهـ

وعلى أيّة حال ، الفعل كفر ، وأما تكفيره فمحل اجتهاد ، بعد النظر في شروط التكفير وموانعه .

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> هذا باطل من وجوه ..
> أولاً : قال النبي  : (( يمينك على ما يصدقك عليه صاحبك )) .. فالحلف هو بحسب ما استُحلف عليه الرجل .. ويُحكم على الرجل بظاهر فعله .





> وعلى أيّة حال ، الفعل كفر ، وأما تكفيره فمحل اجتهاد ، بعد النظر في شروط التكفير وموانعه


كلامك الأول كان فيه إشارة إلى تكفير البرلمانين قاطبة لأنه ظهر منهم الكفر وهو ظاهر فعلهم

وكلامك الثاني بينت و وضحت فيه الأمر ، وهذا المقصود .

 وابن حزم - رحمه الله - تكلم عن ألفاظ صريحة في الكفر  فهذا سب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ، والثاني صريح في تكذيب القرآن . بخلاف اليمين التي  يقولها الإسلاميون ليست من هذا الباب .
والله أعلم

----------


## لا تغتر

> وجزاكم أخي الكريم
> هو قانون تحالفوا فيه على نصرة المظلوم وهذا لا يخالف الإسلام ، فالجواب جاء عاما


الأخ الحبيب عبدالرحمن بن ناصر وفقك الله لمرضاته وكثّر من أمثالك وزادك علماً 
أنا لم أفهم وجه الشبه الذي تريد فهذا مجلس تشريعي يحكم ويتحاكم لغير الشرع ويكون التشريع والتحاكم للدستور ووفق نصوصه لا نصوص القرآن الكريم وهذا حلف على نصرة المظلوم ، أين وجه الشبه ما فهمت أنا فأرجو المعذرة منكم ؟ طبعاً أنا _لا أقصد بسؤالي التكفير المطلق بل لنعرف الحلال من الحرام_ ...

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> وجزاكم أخي الكريم
> هو قانون تحالفوا فيه على نصرة المظلوم وهذا لا يخالف الإسلام ، فالجواب جاء عاما


 مثل ما بين الحلف والقانون مثل ما بين السماوات والأرض

 القانون حكم عام مجرد ملزم. ولما كان الحكم لله وحده, فلا رب للناس يشرع لهم ويحكم بينهم ويرد إليه أمرهم إلا الله, كان التشريع المزعوم للقانون من التنديد والشرك في ربوبية الله, وكان الخضوع لتلك القوانين والتحاكم إليها من الخضوع والتحاكم للطاغوت الذي لا يصح إيمان المرأ إلا بالكفر به.

 أما الحلف فهو ليس حكما, وإنما اتفاق بين المتحالفين على القيام بأفعال لا تخالف الشرع, دون أن يتضمن ذلك التحاكم لغير الله أو الخضوع والتسليم لغير شرعه من قانون ونحوه.

 فالحلف مثلا على أن يمنع - أهل الحلف - قطع الطريق, فيقوم كل منهم بذلك حسب ما يملك من قوة واستطاعة.

 وأما القانون فهو تشريع مزعوم يرد له النزاع ويفصل به في الخصومات ويخضع الكل لسلطته وينقادون لأوامره ويقدمونه على كل رأي وقول لأنه له صفة الدستورية والفوقية والعلو على كل شيء.

 فليخف الإنسان على نفسه أن يسمي الحلف الذي أقره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قانونا فيورط نفسك في مهلكة..

 فهذه الأمور يجب أن يحسب الإنسان ألف حساب قبل أن يطلق فيها حكما أو يوصف فيها توصيفا, خاصة فيما يتعلق بجناب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفعاله وما أقره, فإنه لا يجوز من ذلك شيء ينسب أو يتوهم فيه نسبة ما لا يليق فضلا عما يشين للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 وكثير من المعاصرين يقعون في أمور شنيعة ثم إذا أرادوا تبريرها نظروا في فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقريره, ثم يتوهموا أدنى شبه بين ذلك وبين ما يفعلون, فيقيسون أفعالهم المتضمنة للشنائع على أفعاله- حاشاه بأبي وأمي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 فلينظر كل امرأ ما قدم لنفسه وما تكتب يداه, فليس أحد منا إلا ومقبل على الله, ومحاسب على كل ما نطقت به شفتاه, والله المستعان, نسأله النجاة والفكاك من النيران.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

الأخ ( لا تغتر ), هناك فرق بين طاعة في معصية مع اعتقاد حرمة المعصية والخطأ في إتيانها, وفرق بين أن تقر المعصية, أو يقر كلام يتضمن المعصية إقرارا عاما.

 وأما القسم على الدستور فليس فقط على إقراراه بل على احترامه, وهذا الاحترام المطلق يقسم عليه فيؤكد باليمين, ثم حقيقة الدستور ليس مجرد كلام يتضمن ما يخالف الشرع, بل هو كلام ملزم للناس يعلو عليهم بأحكامه ويجب عليهم طاعته مطلقا واحترامه, وعليه يعرض كل شيء من قانون وتصرفات فيقر الموافق وينقض المخالف, فالحلال ما أحله والحرام ما حرمه, وله الحكم كل الحكم, هذه حقيقة الدستور, فهو طاغوت يتحاكم إليه ويخضع إليه ويسلّم في التشريع والتحليل والتحريم من دون الله.

 فالمسألة ليست طاعة فقط, بل طاعة مطلقة شركية, وخضوع وتسليم وتحاكم في كل شيء لذلك الدستور, وهذه الصفات التي جعلت افتراءً للدستور, هي صفات الربوبية نسبت له تشريكا وتنديدا مع الله, وارجع للفائدة لكلام العلامة الشنقيطي في صفات من تكون له الحكم في أضواء البيان في سورة الشورى, فقد أورد آيات من القرآن في صفات من تكون له الحكم وهو الله, وشنع على مدعي التشريع والربوبية من دون الله وأوصى المسلمين بمعرفة صفات من يكون له الحكم وأن لا يقبلوا تشريعا من كافر خسيس كما قال. ولعلي أنقل شيئا من كلامه فيما بعد فقد داهني الآن الوقت. وصلى الله على نبينا محمد.

----------


## أبو شعيب

أبا فاطمة ، لديّ تساؤل ..

جاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم في سبب نزول آية { ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون } ما نصه :



> عن البراء بن عازب - رضي الله عنه - قال : مر على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيهودي محمماً مجلوداً .. إلى أن قال : قلنا : تعالوا فلنجتمع على شيء نقيمه على الشريف والوضيع ، فجعلنا التحميم والجلد مكان الرجم .


وفي مسند الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح في سبب نزول هذه الآية :



> عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - قال : أنزل الله في الطائفتين من اليهود ، وكانت إحداهما قد قهرت الأخرى في الجاهلية ، حتى ارتضوا أو اصطلحوا على أن كل قتيل قتلته العزيزة من الذليلة فديته خمسون وساقاً ، وكل قتيل قتلته الذليلة من العزيزة فديته مائة وسق .


ففي حلف الفضول اجتمع كفار قريش واتفقوا واصطلحوا على تحريم الظلم في مكة ، وعلى نصرة المظلوم .. وألزموا جميع من فيها به .

جاء عند ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية في معرض حديثه عن حلف الفضول :



> فاجتمعت هاشم وزُهرة وتيم بن مُرة في دار عبد الله بن جُدعان ، فصنع لهم طعاماً ، وتحالفوا في ذي القعدة في شهر حرام ، فتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا بالله ليكونن يداً واحدةً مع المظلوم على الظالم ، حتى يؤدي إليه حقه ، ما بلَّ بحرٌ صوفة ، وما رسيَ ثبير وحراء مكانهما ، وعلى التأسي في المعاشي ، فسمَّت قريش ذلك الحلف حِلْف الفضول .


وقال الزبير (كما في البداية والنهاية) في حِلْفِ الفضول :-
إنَّ الفضول تعاقدوا وتحالفوا ..... ألا يُقيم ببطن مكــــة ظالمُ
أمرٌ عليه تعاقدوا وتواثقــوا ..... فالجارُ والمُعْتــَرُّ فيهمُ ســالمُ

وفي رواية الحُميدي لحديث : (( شهدت في دار عبدالله بن جدعان ..)) قال : " تحالفوا أن يردوا الفضول على أهلها ، وألا يعِد ظالمٌ مظلوماً " .

يعني باختصار شديد ، تحالفوا على منع الظلم في أرض مكة .. أي حرّموا الظلم في تلك الأرض ومنعوه ..

فسؤالي هو :

أنت تقول :



> القانون حكم عام مجرد ملزم


تحريم حلف الفضول للظلم في مكة وإلزامهم به للناس من نفس الجنس أيضاً .. فهو حكم عام ، اجتمع عليه أهل دار ما ، وألزموا به كل من فيها ..



> ذكر قاسم بن ثابت في غريب الحديث : أنَّ رجلاً من خثعم قدم مكة حاجاً - أو معتمراً - ومعه ابنة له يقال لها القتول ، من أوضأ نساء العالمين ، فاغتصبها منه نبيه بن الحجاج ، وغيبها عنه ؛ فقال الخثعمي : من يعديني على هذا الرجل ؟ فقيل له : عليك بحلف الفضول ، فوقف عند الكعبة ونادى : يا لحلف الفضول ! فإذا هم يعنقون إليه من كلِّ جانب ؛ وقد انتضوا أسيافهم يقولون : جاءك الغوث فما لك ؟ فقال: إنَّ نبيهاً ظلمني في بنتي ، وانتزعها مني قسراً . فساروا معه حتى وقفوا على باب داره ، فخرج إليهم ، فقالوا له : أخرج الجارية ويحك ! فقد علمت ما نحن وما تعاقدنا عليه ، فقال : أفعل . ولكن متعوني بها الليلة ، فقالوا : لا ولا شَخْبُ لقحة ، فأخرجها إليهم .


فهم ألزموا كل من كان في مكة الانقياد لما اجتمعوا عليه واتفقوا ..

فما الفرق حينها بينه وبين القانون ؟؟

وتقول :



> أما الحلف فهو ليس حكما, وإنما اتفاق بين المتحالفين على القيام بأفعال لا تخالف الشرع, دون أن يتضمن ذلك التحاكم لغير الله أو الخضوع والتسليم لغير شرعه من قانون ونحوه.


وهل يتضمن تحاكم المتحالفين إلى ما تحالفوا عليه ؟ .. وهل يتضمن تسليمهم لما تحالفوا عليه وتعاقدوا ؟ .. وأليس هذا هو عينه معنى القانون ؟

وهل إن وافق هذا الحلف والاصطلاح شرع الله لم يكن قانوناً ، وإن خالفه صار قانوناً ؟

ثم تقول :



> وأما القانون فهو تشريع مزعوم يرد له النزاع ويفصل به في الخصومات ويخضع الكل لسلطته وينقادون لأوامره ويقدمونه على كل رأي وقول لأنه له صفة الدستورية والفوقية والعلو على كل شيء.


في حلف الفضول ردّوا النزاع إلى ما تحالفوا عليه .. وفصلوا به في خصومات القوم .. فمن عارضه ألزموه به ، ومن وافقه تركوه ونصروه .

وكذلك كان كل أهل مكة منقادين لحكم هذا الحلف ، لذلك جاء في الرواية التي ذكرتُها : (( فقالوا له : أخرج الجارية ويحك ! فقد علمت ما نحن وما تعاقدنا عليه ، فقال : أفعل . ولكن متعوني بها الليلة ، فقالوا : لا ولا شَخْبُ لقحة ، فأخرجها إليهم ))

فالرجل عند ذكر حلف الفضول وما تعاقد عليه شرفاء مكة ، سلّم به ولم يُعارض .. وقال لهم أفعل ، ولكن أراد الاستثناء ، ولم يستثنوه .

فلا أدري حقيقة ما الفرق ؟

ما الفرق بين من يُحرّم الظلم في أرضه ، وبين من يجيز الربا في أرضه بالنسبة لمسألة التشريع ؟

لماذا الأول ليس قانوناً .. والثاني قانون ؟ .. أليس التشريع هو التحليل والتحريم ؟

لماذا منع الحجاب قانون .. ومنع الظلم ليس قانوناً ؟

وسؤال آخر سألته للكثيرين ولم يجبني عنه أحد ..

هل حلف الفضول قام على مبدأ أو شريعة إسلامية أم على مبدأ أو شريعة كفرية ؟

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الكبير الفاضل الحبيب أبو فاطمة الحسني بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وزاد من أمثالك 
بالنسبة لاحترام الدستور فكلامك جيد ولكن هنا إشكال موانع التكفير : فالدستور هو مجموعة من الأحكام لا تعد ولا تحصى فهل يُلزم كل من يقسم على احترامه بكل كلمة فيه مع أن الجميع يعلم أن هؤلاء المعارضين دخلوا للمعارضة والكل يعلم أنهم لا يؤيدون ولا يقرون معظم ما فيه على الأقل ... ؟ ( ليس الكلام على الحلال والحرام ولكن على التكفير المطلق )
الإشكال الثاني حول المتبع والمتحاكم والحاكم بالدستور لماذا لا يدخل تحت تفصيل شيخ الإسلام رحمة الله عليه حيث قال : شيخ الإسلام رحمة الله عليه : (( وهؤلاء الذين اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا حيث أطاعوهم في تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله يكونون على وجهين 
أحدهما أن يعلموا أنهم بدلوا دين الله فيتبعونهم على التبديل فيعتقدون تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله اتباعا لرؤسائهم مع علمهم أنهم خالفوا دين الرسل فهذا كفر وقد جعله الله ورسوله شركا وان لم يكونوا يصلون لهم ويسجدون لهم فكان من اتبع غيره في خلاف الدين مع علمه أنه خلاف الدين واعتقد ما قاله ذلك دون ما قاله الله ورسوله مشركا مثل هؤلاء 
و الثانى أن يكون اعتقادهم وايمانهم < بتحريم الحرام وتحليل الحلال > ثابتا لكنهم أطاعوهم في معصية الله كما يفعل المسلم ما يفعله من المعاصى التى يعتقد أنها معاص فهؤلاء لهم حكم أمثالهم من أهل الذنوب كما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبى أنه قال انما الطاعة في المعروف وقال على المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب أو كره ما لم يؤمر بمعصية " مجموع الفتاوى ج7/ص70   ؟
 فهؤلاء الأحبار والرهبان طواغيت محللين ومحرمين ومشرعين ولكن من اتبعهم وأطاعهم ففيه تفصيل حسب كلام الإمام ابن تيمية رحمة الله عليه وكذلك الدستور فهو متحاكم إليه من دون الله عزوجل ولكن فيه شبهات كثيرة أنه قد يكون أوامر سلطة وليس تشريع ديني كما عند الأحبار والرهبان فهؤلاء الأحبار والرهبان يدخلون في قوله عزوجل : (( أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله )) أما الدستور فهو طاغوت نعم ولكن قد يدخل فيه شبه عديدة فهو ليس بشرع ولا دين وإنما نظام حكم فمثلاً الدستور الفلاني أحكامه تسري فقط على بقعة من الأرض وليس على كل البشرية ولهذا عندما بقولون لا يجوز الملاحقة لفعل الزنى إلا في حالة كذا وكذا لا يقصدون أنه لا يجوز ذلك في كل العالم بل المقصود عدم السماح بذلك ضمن نطاق السلطة أو الدولة المحددة فهو مرسوم ملكي أو أمر رئاسي أو أمر من صاحب السلطة ولا يعني ذلك حقيقة التشريع والتحليل والتحريم فليس بلازم لمن حكم بهذا القانون أو الأمر أن يكون يحلل الزنى أو أنه لا يرى به بأساً ، أنا لا أريد الخروج عن موضوع الشيخ عدنان البخاري الله يحفظه فهناك موضوع لي أرجو أن تشاركني فيه أخي الحسني بارك الله فيك وهو حول الفرق بين تشريع السلطة وأوامر السلطة فأنا حتى الآن لم أرى ما الفرق ... ، ولكن لنعود لموضوعنا حول المجالس فما المانع من ذكر تفصيل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى السابق ذكره فيمن يطيع أو يتبع أو يتحاكم أو يحكم بالدستور ؟ ما الفرق وما المانع مع العلم أن الدستور قد لا يصل لدرجة التشريع الديني والمذهبي كما عند الأحبار والرهبان وإن كان طاغوتاً ؟

----------


## أبو ممدوح

> أن الدستور قد لا يصل لدرجة التشريع الديني


اذن مانوع التشريع الذي في الدستور؟؟؟

----------


## لا تغتر

> اذن مانوع التشريع الذي في الدستور؟؟؟


الأخ أبو ممدوح بارك الله فيك : هنا الإشكال لدي ، ما الفرق بين ما يُسمى تشريع الدستور وبين الأمر بمعصية ؟ راجع الرابط أدناه غير مأمور 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=26179

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

> أبا فاطمة ، لديّ تساؤل ..
> جاء في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم في سبب نزول آية { ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون } ما نصه :
> وفي مسند الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح في سبب نزول هذه الآية :
> ففي حلف الفضول اجتمع كفار قريش واتفقوا واصطلحوا على تحريم الظلم في مكة ، وعلى نصرة المظلوم .. وألزموا جميع من فيها به .
> جاء عند ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية في معرض حديثه عن حلف الفضول :
> وقال الزبير (كما في البداية والنهاية) في حِلْفِ الفضول :-
> إنَّ الفضول تعاقدوا وتحالفوا ..... ألا يُقيم ببطن مكــــة ظالمُ
> أمرٌ عليه تعاقدوا وتواثقــوا ..... فالجارُ والمُعْتــَرُّ فيهمُ ســالمُ
> وفي رواية الحُميدي لحديث : (( شهدت في دار عبدالله بن جدعان ..)) قال : " تحالفوا أن يردوا الفضول على أهلها ، وألا يعِد ظالمٌ مظلوماً " .
> ...


أخي أبا شعيب لاشك أن هذا الحلف  قام على بقايا دين الخليل عليه السلام ، وقريش قبل الإسلام كانت تعلم ما يحبه الله من هذه الفضائل والأخلاق الحميدة ، عندما قالت أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا إنك لتصل الرحم وتحمل الكل وتكسب المعدوم وتقري الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق )

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

حول النجاشي والاستدلال على أنه لم يحكم بشريعة الله - بحث لمحمد شاكر الشريف

في هذا الرابط:
http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=253260

قال الشيخ وفقه الله:

" أخي الكريم هذا هو البحث كاملا تحت ناظريك وهو مكون من شقين:
الأول: في الاستدلال الذي استدل به أصحابه على أن النجاشي لم يحكم بشريعة الله.
والثاني: في بيان المآخذ على هذه الاستدلالات.

ولعلنا نحظى منك أو من الإخوة المشاركين بتعليقاتهم المفيدة التي تثري البحث..

الشق الأول: الاستدلال على أن النجاشي رحمه الله لم يحكم بشريعة الله:
فالنجاشي هو"أصحمة بن ابجر النجاشي ملك الحبشة واسمه بالعربية عطية، والنجاشي لقب له، أسلم على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يهاجر إليه، وكان ردءا للمسلمين نافعا وقصته مشهورة في المغازي في إحسانه إلى المسلمين الذين هاجروا إليه في صدر الإسلام"[1]
والنجاشي قد ثبت إسلامه بيقين لا شك فيه، فقد صلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأصحابه في اليوم الذي مات فيه، ووصفه بأنه أخ لهم وأنه رجل صالح، وهو ما يقطع بإسلامه، فقد أخرج البخاري في صحيحه من حديث أبي هريرةرضي الله عنهأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نعى النجاشي في اليوم الذي مات فيه خرج إلى المصلى فصف بهم وكبر أربعا"[2]، 
ومن حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمحين مات النجاشي : "مات اليوم رجل صالح فقوموا فصلوا عل أخيكم أصحمة"[3]


ووجه الاستدلال من قصة النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى أنه أسلم في أوائل البعثة عندما هاجر إليه المسلمون في العام الخامس من البعثة تقريبا، ومع ذلك ظل ملكالدولة لم تؤمن بالإسلام، وبقي في هذا المنصب حتى بعد هجرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة، وهو لم يحكم بشريعة الله تعالى، ويدلل د/عمر الأشقر على ذلك بقوله: "الأدلة على أن النجاشي لم يحكم بشريعة الله، أما كونه لم يحكم بشريعة الله فإنه ظاهر من الحال التي كانت سائدة في دياره ومن العقبات التي كانت تعترض طريقه" ثم شرع يفصل رأيه فقال: فإنه (أي النجاشي) يقول في رسالته إلىالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإني لا أملك إلا نفسي، وعندما اعترف بصدق ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمبعدالمحاورة التي جرت بينه وبين جعفر بن أبي طالب...قال الخلص من أصحابه: والله لئن سمعت الحبشة لتخلعنا، وعندما اعترف بأن ما جاء به حق وقال: ماعدا عيسى بن مريم مما قلتَ- والخطاب لجعفر-هذا العويد فتناخرت بطارقته"،ثم ذكر الباحث المستدل أن الحبشة لما علمت بإسلامه خرجوا عليه، وأنه احتالعليهم ليسكنهم "ثم عمد إلى كتاب فكتب فيه هو يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله عبده ورسوله، ويشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم، ثم جعله في قبائه عند المنكب الأيمن.... ثم قال لهم: فمابكم؟ قالوا: فارقت ديننا وزعمت أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، قال :فما تقولونأنتم في عيسى؟ قالوا: نقول: هو ابن الله، فقال النجاشي ووضع يده على صدره وقبائه: وهو يشهد أن عيسى لم يزد على هذا وإنما يعني على ما كتب....فإذاكان هذا حال المجتمع الذي كان يحكمه النجاشي فلا يجوز أن يطالب بأكثر مما يطيق"[4]


ويقول د/مشير المصري: "ومع إسلام النجاشي كان يقود نظاما يحكم بغير شريعة الله، إذ لم يكن بإمكانه تطبيقمنهج الله"[5]،
ويقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق عن النجاشي إنه "آمن وشهد شهادة الحقفي عيسى ومحمد عليهما السلام، وبقي في ملكه الذي هو فيه، يحكم قوما من الكفار لم يطاوعوه في إيمانه ولم يدخلوا فيما دخل فيه...
ولو كان من مستلزمات الإسلام وشرائطه وجوب التنحي والابتعاد عن مشاركة الكفار، لما أقره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،ولما وصفه الرسول بعد موته بأنه رجل صالح، وأمر الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم بالصلاة عليه...

والشاهدفي قصة النجاشي رحمه الله أنها دليل صريح من السنة على جواز تولي المسلمولاية عامة بل الولاية الكبرى في قوم من الكفار وإن بقوا على الشركوالكفر، طالما أنه يقيم الحجة عليهم ويدعوهم إلى الله وإن لميستجيبوا...ولا شك أن بقاء النجاشي في ملكه وأمره قومه بالحق، وإقامة ماأقامه من العدل فيهم خير من ترك ذلك، وهذا بحمد الله دليل صريح من السنةعلى ما نحن بصدده"[6]


الشق الثاني: مناقشة الاحتجاج بقصة النجاشي وبيان المآخذ على هذه الاستدلالات:
وهذا الاستدلال يمكن مناقشته بالتالي:


ليس في فعل النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى دليل للمجيزين:
ماتقدم من حجج الذين يرون أن النجاشي رحمه الله لم يحكم بشرع الله، ليس فيها في الحقيقة أي دليل على هذه الدعوى العريضة، فلم ينقل منهم أحد شيء محدديبين ذلك أو يدل عليه، كل ما ذكروه في الموضوع هو تصور عدم إمكانية ذلكبناء على بعض المقتطفات المبتورة من سيرته، فأحد الباحثين يقول: "أما كونه لم يحكم بشريعة الله فإنه ظاهر من الحال التي كانت سائدة في دياره، ومن العقبات التي تعترض طريق"[7]وليس هذا دليلا، بل هو مجرد تصور شخصي لا يرقي لمكانة الدليل، ولعلنا بعدأن نسرد بعض الوقائع المفصلة التي تبين لنا ظاهر الحال التي كانت سائدة فيبلاد النجاشي ينقلب الاستدلال.


ومما ذكره مستدلا به على العقبات التي تعترض طريق النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى،قوله في رسالته إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فإني لا أملك إلا نفسي"، فإن المستدل لو أورد الكلام كاملا لظهر منه عكس ما يريد إيصاله للقارئ، فقد كتب النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى رسالة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جوابا لرسالته التي أرسلها إليه يدعوه فيها إلى الإسلام، فقال: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، إلى محمد رسول الله من النجاشي الاصحم بن أبجر سلام عليك يا نبي الله من الله ورحمة الله وبركاته، لا إله إلا هو الذي هداني إلى الإسلام، فقد بلغني كتابك يا رسول الله فيما ذكرت من أمر عيسى، فوربالسماء والأرض إن عيسى ما يزيد على ما ذكرت، وقد عرفنا ما بعثت به إلينا،وقرينا ابن عمك وأصحابه، فأشهد أنك رسول الله صادقا ومصدقا، وقد بايعتكوبايعت ابن عمك وأسلمت على يديه لله رب العالمين، وقد بعثت إليك يا نبي الله باريحا بن الاصحم بن أبجر، فإني لا أملك إلا نفسي، وإن شئت أن آتيك فعلت يا رسول الله، فإني أشهد أن ما تقول حق"[8]،فهذه الرسالة فيها الإيمان بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما نزل عليه من ربه، وبالإيمان بما نزل في حق عيسى عليه السلام، وأنه اهتدى إلى الإسلام، وبايع على ذلك، وهو يعلن استعداده للهجرة وترك الملك الذي هو فيه إن شاء ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،وقد يستفاد منها أنه لم يطاوعه على الإسلام أحد، لكن ليس فيها أنه لم يحكم بشريعة الله، وبين الأمرين فرق، والقول إنه لم يحكم بشريعة الله يلزم منه أنه حكم بغيرها، لأنه ملك والملك من شأنه أن يحكم، فإما أن يحكم بشريعة الله وإما أن يحكم بغيرها.
على أن هناك بعض الروايات التي تبين أنه أرسل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ستين رجلا مع ابنه"[9]مما يدل على أن هناك من طاوعه على الإسلام، وقد جاء في مجموعة الوثائق السياسية في العهد النبوي والخلافة الراشدة أن النجاشي كتب رسالة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيها: "وها أنا أرسلت إليك ابني أريحا في ستين رجلا من أهل الحبشة وإن شئت أن آتيكبنفسي فعلت يا رسول الله فإني أشهد أن ما تقوله حق والسلام عليك يا رسولالله ورحمة الله وبركاته"[10]، وأيا ما كان الأمر فليس يظهر من قوله: "فإني لا أملك إلا نفسي أنه لم يحكم بشريعة الله، ومن قبله قال موسى عليه السلام: "رب إني لا أملك إلا نفسي وأخي فافرق بيننا وبين القوم الفاسقين"فهل في هذا ما يدل على أن موسى لم يكن يحكم في اليهود بشرع الله تعالى؟
.
ومما أورده المحتج في بيان العقبات التي كانت تعترض النجاشي وتحول بينه وبين الحكم بالشريعة قوله: "وعندما اعترف بصدق ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمبعدالمحاورة التي جرت بينه وبين جعفر بن أبي طالب...قال الخلص من أصحابه: والله لئن سمعت الحبشة لتخلعنا، وعندما اعترف بأن ما جاء به حق وقال: ماعدا عيسى بن مريم مما قلت-والخطاب لجعفر-هذا العويد فتناخرت بطارقته"وهذا القدر يبين وجود معارضين لإيمان النجاشي، لكن هل ردته معارضتهم هذهعن إعلان التمسك بالحق؟ لو أورد المحتج الرواية كاملة بدلا من هذه المقتطفات لتبين ثبات النجاشي وعدم تضعضعه أمام هؤلاء المعارضين، مما يبينأن معارضتهم له لم تكن لتحول بينه وبين العمل بما علمه من الحق وأُمر به،ففي الرواية المذكورة لما قال لجعفر: "ماتقولون في عيسى بن مريم ؟ فقال له جعفر: نقول هو عبد الله ورسوله وروحه وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول، فدَلَّى النجاشي يده إلى الأرضفأخذ عودا بين أصبعيه فقال: ما عدا عيسى بن مريم مما قلتَ هذا العُويد،فتناخرت بطارقته فقال: وإن تناخرتم والله ! اذهبوا فأنتم شيوم في الأرض - الشيوم الآمنون- ومن سبكم غرم، من سبكم غرم، من سبكم غرم، ثلاثا ما أحب أنلي دبرا وإني آذيت رجلا منكم - والدبر بلسانهم الذهب-فوالله ما أخذ اللهمني الرشوة حين رد عليَّ ملكي، ولا أطاع الناس فيَّ فأطيع الناس فيه"[11]
فالنجاشي رحمه الله لم يهتز أمام تناخرهم، بل تحداهم بقوله: وإن تناخرتم والله، ثمأمَّن الصحابة ووضع على من سبهم عقوبة وهي الغرامة، وبين أنه لا يخافالناس ولا يطيعهم في الله تعالى، أفمن كان هذا حاله يجوز أن ينسب إليه–بغير بينه-أنه ترك بعض ما أمر به طاعة للناس أو خوفا من نقمتهم، وفي الرواية الأخرى في هذه القصة: "(لما قال جعفر رضي الله تعالى عنه) وأما عيسى بن مريم فعبد الله ورسوله وكلمتهألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه، وابن العذراء البتول، فأخذ (أي النجاشي رحمهالله) عودا وقال: والله ما زاد ابن مريم على هذا وزن هذا العود، فقالعظماء الحبشة: والله لئن سمعت الحبشة لتخلعنك، فقال: والله لا أقول فيعيسى غير هذا أبدا، وما أطاع الله الناس فيَّ حين رد علي ملكي، فأطع الناسفي دين الله، معاذ الله من ذلك"[12]،فلم يأبه بما قاله له عظماء الحبشة من خلع الحبشة له، وما رده ذلك عنالتمسك بالحق وإعلانه، بل أقسم بالله أنه لا يقول في عيسى غير مقالته الأولى أبدا.
ومما جرى مجرى الروايات المتقدمة ما ورد في محاولة رسل قريش (عمرو بن العاص ومن معه) أن يوقعوا بين النجاشي وبين المسلمين فقال عمرو: "فإنهم يخالفونك في عيسى بن مريم، قال: فما تقولون في عيسى بن مريم وأمه ؟ قال (جعفر) نقول كما قال الله: هو كلمته وروحه ألقاها إلى العذراء البتول،التي لم يمسها بشر، ولم يفرضها ولد.

قال فرفع عودا من الأرض ثم قال: يا معشر الحبشة والقسيسين والرهبان، والله مايزيدون على الذي نقول فيه ما سوى هذا، مرحبا بكم وبمن جئتم من عنده، أشهد أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلموأنهالذي نجد في الإنجيل، وأنه الرسول الذي بشر به عيسى بن مريم، أنزلوا حيث شئتم، والله لولا ما أنا فيه من الملك لأتيته حتى أكون أنا الذي أحمل نعليه وأوضِّئُه"[13]،ففي هذه الرواية يواجه النجاشي الحبشة والقسيسين والرهبان ويجهر بالاعتقاد الصحيح في عيسى، ويشهد أن محمدا رسول الله وأنه الذي يجد في الإنجيل، وأنه الذي بشر به عيسى ابن مريم.
وقد حمى النجاشي المسلمين ودافع عنهم فجعل من ملكه ملاذا وحماية لهم، فمنع من أذيتهم وجعل عقوبة على من فعل ذلك، فقال لهم بعدما سمع قولهم في عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام: "أيؤذيكم أحد؟ قالوا: نعم ! فنادى مناد: من آذى أحدا منهم فاغرموه أربعة دراهم، ثم قال: أيكفيكم ؟ قلنا: لا، فأضعفها"[14]. 


ومما أورده المحتج مستدلا على العقبات التي تعترض النجاشي ما ذكر ه من أن الحبشة لما علمت بإسلامه خرجوا عليه، وأنه احتال عليهم ليسكنهم، ثم عمد إلى كتاب فكتب فيه هو يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله عبده ورسوله ويشهد أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم ثم جعله في قبائه عند المنكب الأيمن.... ثم قال لهم: فما بكم؟ قالوا: فارقت ديننا وزعمت أن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، قال: فما تقولون أنتم في عيسى؟ قالوا: نقول: هو ابن الله، فقال النجاشي ووضع يده على صدره وقبائه: وهو يشهد أن عيسى لم يزد على هذا، وإنما يعني على ما كتب "فإن ظاهر هذا يتعارض مع ما تقدم ذكره من الروايات التي تبين تصريحه بإيمانه أمام القسيسين والرهبان والجهر بعقيدته في عيسى عليه السلام، وعدم اعتداده بمن يعارضه في ذلك، والقصة مع ذلك ليس فيها أنه تكلم بالباطل، غاية ما فيها أنه احتال في كلمة الحق بحيث لا يتغلبون عليه، وهذا من المعاريض، ومثل هذا مما يجوز في شرعنا


التحقيق في نسبة عدم الحكم بما أنزل الله تعالى للنجاشي:
ونحن هنا نود أن نشير إلى بعض الأمور المهمة التي تعين بفضل الله على تحقيق هذه المسألة:
1- أن النجاشي رحمه الله عبد صالح صلى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وشهد له بحسن الخاتمة واستغفر له، فلا ينبغي لأحد أن ينسب إليه شيئا يغض من منزلته بالظن والحدس، ليسوغ لنفسه موقفا قد اختاره في المسألة المعروضة .
2-أن الوارد إلينا من إيمان النجاشي رحمه الله والأحداث التي وقعت معه لايتجاوز هذا الذي نقلناه، ولا يخرج عن معناه، مما يجعل الجزم بشيء من هذه الأمور الخارجة عما تقدم، من غير دلالة واضحة تبرأ بها العهدة نوعا من التهور في الأحكام غير محمود
3- أن النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى قد اختُلف في زمن إسلامه فمن أهل العلم من يرى أن ذلك بعد البعثة وقبل الهجرة إلى المدينة، أي مع هجرة المسلمين إلى الحبشةفي حدود السنة الخامسة من البعثة، ومنهم من يرى أن إسلامه قد تأخر إلى قرابة العام السادس من بعد الهجرة النبوية إلى المدينة ، ولسنا الآن في مقام الانتصار لأحد الرأيين، لأن البحث لا يتوقف على ذلك، لكن الوارد في الروايات يدل على صلابة الرجل في دينه، وأنه جاهر بعقيدته ولم يرده عن ذلك مخالفة المخالفين له من أركان دولته، فصرح بما يراه حقا، ووفر ملاذا آمنا للصحابة المهاجرين، ولم يسمح لأحد بالنيل منهم أو إيذائهم، بل جعل غرامة على من يؤذيهم، وهذه المواقف الثابتة الجريئة من الرجل تقود الباحث إلى التريث وعدم التسرع في القول بأنه لم يحكم بشريعة الله.
4- من المعلوم أن الفترة المكية لم تنزل فيها حدود، بل لم تمنع فيها محرمات كثيرة، كأكل الربا، وشرب الخمر، وزواج المسلمة من الكافر، ونحو ذلك، وبعض العبادات لم تشرع إلا في المدينة كصيام رمضان، واستقبال البيت الحرام فيالصلاة، والقتال في سبيل الله، وبعضها تأخر جدا كحج البيت، وأن كثيرا من التشريعات لم تنزل إلا في المدينة وفي فترة متأخرة، ومعلوم أن النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى قد توفي قبل اكتمال الدين وتمامه على الصورة التي فارق عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدنيا، قال ابن حجر: "وإنما وقعت وفاته بعد الهجرة سنة تسع عند الأكثر، وقيل سنة ثمان قبل فتح مكة كما ذكره البيهقي في دلائل النبوة، وقد استشكل كونه لميترجم (أي البخاري صاحب الصحيح) بإسلامه وهذا موضعه وترجم بموته، وإنما مات بعد ذلك (أي بعد إسلامه) بزمن طويل، والجواب أنه لما لم يثبت عنده القصة الواردة في صفة إسلامه، وثبت عنده الحديث الدال على إسلامه وهو صريح في موته ترجم به ليستفاد من الصلاة عليه أنه كان قد اسلم"[15]،
وقد علق ابن حجر في موضع آخر على كلام البيهقي في سنة وفاه النجاشي فقال: "وفي الدلائل للبيهقي أنه مات قبل الفتح" فعلق على ذلك بقوله: "وهو أشبه"[16]، وقال ابن كثير: "والظاهر أن موت النجاشي كان قبل الفتح بكثير، فإن في صحيح مسلم أنه لما كتب إلى ملوك الآفاق كتب إلى النجاشي وليس هو بالمسلم"[17]، وهو ما يدل دلالة واضحة على موته رحمه الله قبل إكمال الدين، فإن قوله تعالى: "اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا"قد نزل قبل وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بشهور قلائل قال ابن جرير: "وكان ذلك في يوم عرفة، عام حجَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حجة الوَدَاع،..وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعش بعد نزول هذه الآية إلا إحدى وثمانين ليلة"[18]،
وعلى ذلك نقول: من الذي يملك الجزم بالتشريعات والحدود التي نزلت في حياة النجاشي حتى يمكنه أن يقول: إنه قد منعه العجز عن تطبيقها؟، ومن الذي يستطيع أن يثبت أن هذه التشريعات-بفرض نزولها- قد بلغته؟ ، وقد دل الدليل الصحيح على أن المسلمين الذين هاجروا إلى الحبشة كانت تمر عليهم مدة من الزمن قبل أن يبلغهم ما نزل من الدين، بل وربما لم يعلموا به إلا عند عودتهم من الهجرة، فعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: كنا نسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كنا بمكة قبل أن نأتي أرض الحبشة فلما قدمنا من أرض الحبشة أتيناه فسلمنا عليه فلم يرد فأخذني ما قرب وما بعد حتى قضوا الصلاة فسألته فقال إن الله عز وجل يحدث في أمره ما يشاء وإنه قد أحدث من أمره أنلا نتكلم في الصلاة[19].
فالقائل: إن النجاشي رحمه الله لم يحكم بشرع الله، يلزمه أن يبين ما التشريع الذي فُرض على المسلمين وبلغ النجاشي ولم يعمل به لسبب أو لآخر، ولا يجوز أن ننسب لمثله أنه لم يحكم بما وجب عليه من دين الله تعالى بدون خبر ولارواية، ولكن بمجرد الاستنباط العقلي.


5- أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول دعوته لم يكن يطلب من الناس أكثر من التوحيد وبعض مكارم الأخلاق، بل كان يأمر بعض من يأتي إليه في مكة مؤمنا أن يكتم إيمانه والرجوع إلى أهله، وأن يرجع إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك إذا رآه قد ظهر وغلب من خالفه، وحديث إسلام عمرو بن عبسة دال على ذلك ففيه أنه قال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني متبعك، قال: « إنك لا تستطيع ذلك يومك هذا، ألا ترى حالي وحال الناس، ولكن ارجع إلى أهلك فإذا سمعت بي قد ظهرت فأتني ». قال: فذهبت إلى أهلي، وقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وكنت في أهلي فجعلت أتخبر الأخبار وأسأل الناس حين قدم المدينة،حتى قدم على نفر من أهل يثرب من أهل المدينة، فقلت: ما فعل هذا الرجل الذي قدم المدينة؟ فقالوا: الناس إليه سراع، وقد أراد قومه قتله فلم يستطيعواذلك، فقدمت المدينة فدخلت عليه، فقلت: يا رسول الله أتعرفني قال: « نعم أنت الذى لقيتنى بمكة ».... الحديث[20]
وهذا أبو ذر رحمه الله تعالى لما دخل على رسول الله في مكة وأسلم قال: " فأسلمت مكاني، قال: فقال لي: «يا أبا ذر ، اكتم هذا الأمر، وارجع إلى بلدك، فإذا بلغك ظهورنا فأقبل» قال: فقلت: والذي بعثك بالحق لأصرخن بها بين أظهرهم... الحديث[21]فأما عمرو رضي الله تعالى عنه فقد قبل الرخصة وأسر إيمانه، وأما أبو ذر رضي الله تعالى عنه فأبى إلا الجهر بكلمة الحق وإن ناله ما ناله، وليس فيفعل واحد منهما تقصير، فما الذي يمنع أن يكون حكم النجاشي في ذلك كحكمهما؟
6- من المعروف أن جعفر لم يكن آتيا ليبلغ النجاشي رحمه الله الدعوة ويدعوه إلى الإسلام، وإنما كان مهاجرا بدينه هو ومن معه من أذى قريش، والنجاشي وإن كان سمع من جعفر رضي الله تعالى عنه وصدقه فيما قال في حق عيسى عليه السلام، فما سمعه إلا لشكاية رسل قريش المسلمين ومحاولة الوقيعة بين النجاشي وبينهم، لكنه رحمه الله تعالى لم تكن جاءته رسالة من الرسول تطلب منه الإيمان ومتابعة الرسول فيما جاء به من ربه.
و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يراسل الملوك والرؤساء ويطلب منهم الإيمان إلا في النصف الثاني من الفترة المدنية، فمن أين يؤخذ أن النجاشي كان مكلفا بالحكم بالشريعة حتى يقال: إنه لم يحكم بها لعدم قدرته، وقد روت كتب السيرة الرسالة التي أرسلها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للنجاشي فعن محمد بن إسحاق قال: "بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أمية الضمري إلى النجاشي في شأن جعفر بن أبي طالب وأصحابه، وكتب معه كتابا: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من محمد رسول الله إلى النجاشي الاصحم ملك الحبشة، سلام عليك، فإني أحمد إليك الله الملك القدوس المؤمن المهيمن، وأشهد أن عيسى بن مريم روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم البتول الطاهرةالطيبة الحصينة، فحملت بعيسى فخلقه من روحه ونفخته كما خلق آدم بيده ونفخه، وإني أدعوك إلى الله وحده لا شريك له والموالاة على طاعته، وأن تتبعني فتؤمن بي وبالذي جاءني، فإني رسول الله، وقد بعثت إليك ابن عمي جعفر ومعه نفر من المسلمين، فإذا جاؤوك فأقرهم ودع التجبر، فإني أدعوك وجنودك إلى الله عز وجل، وقد بلغت ونصحت فاقبلوا نصيحتي، والسلام على مناتبع الهدى"[22].
فعلى هذا يكون النجاشي رحمه الله قد أسلم مع قدوم جعفر رضي الله عنه وحدوث المحاورة بينهما التي تقدم الحديث عنها ، وأما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يرسل إلى النجاشي يدعوه إلى الإسلام إلا عندما خرج بالدعوة خارج الجزيرة العربية وبدأ يراسل الملوك ويدعوهم إلى الله، وكان ذلك مع عمرو بن أمية الضمري، وقد كان ذلك سنة سبع من الهجرة على المشهور من أقوال أهل العلم، قال الصفدي: " أرسل عمرو بن أمية الضمري إلى النجاشي واسمه اصحمه ومعناه عطية، فأخذ كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووضعه على عينيه ونزل عن سريره وجلس على الأرض، وأسلم وحسن إسلامه، إلا أن إسلامه كان عند حضور جعفر ابن أبي طالب وأصحابه"[23]وقال ابن سعد: " فلما كان شهر ربيع الأول سنة سبع من هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلمإلى المدينة كتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النجاشي كتاباً يدعوه فيه إلى الإسلام، وبعث به مع عمرو بن أميةالضمري، فلما قرئ عليه الكتاب أسلم، وقال لو قدرت أن آتيه لأتيته"[24]،وقال النووي:"أرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرو بن أمية الضمرى إلى النجاشى، فأخذ كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووضعه على عينيه، ونزل عن سريره، فجلس على الأرض، ثم أسلم حين حضره جعفر بن أبى طالب وحسن إسلامه"[25]، 
ثم إن النجاشي رحمه الله أجاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . سلام عليك يا نبي الله ورحمته وبركاته الذي لا إله إلا هو الذي هداني إلى الإسلام، أما بعد فقد أتاني كتابك فيما ذكرت من أمر عيسى فورب السماء والأرض إن عيسى لا يزيد على ما قلت ثفروقا[26]وإنه كما قلت، ولقد عرفنا ما بعثت به إلينا ولقد قربنا ابن عمك وأصحابه،وأشهد أنك رسول الله صادقا مصدوقا، وقد بايعتك وبايعت ابن عمك وأسلمت على يديه لله رب العالمين، وبعثت إليه بابني أرمى بن الأصحم، فإني لا أملك إلانفسي وإن شئت أن آتيك يا رسول الله فعلت، فإني أشهد أن ما تقوله حق والسلام عليك يا رسول الله "[27]
7- من المعلوم أيضا أنه ليس في فعل أحد دون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حجة، والحجة إنما في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس في فعل النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى أو قوله حجة إلا أن يثبت أن النجاشي لم يحكم بالشريعة، وأن ذلك قد بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقره ولم يعترض عليه.
8- العبد لا يكون مكلفا إلا ببلوغ العلم له أو إمكانية بلوغ العلم، أما إذا لم يبلغه أو لم يكن ممكنا بلوغ العلم له، فإنه لا يكون مكلفا بما لم يبلغه أو بما لا يمكن بلوغه، يقول ابن تيمية: "يبين حقيقة الحال في هذا أن الله يقول: وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا، والحجة على عباده إنما تقوم بشيئين: بشرط التمكن من العلم بما أنزل الله، والقدرة على العمل به، فأما العاجز عن العلم كالمجنون، أو العاجز عن العمل فلا أمر عليه ولا نهي، وإذا انقطع العلم ببعض الدين، أو حصل العجز عن بعضه، كانذلك في حق العاجز عن العلم أو العمل بقوله، كمن انقطع عن العلم بجميع الدين أو عجز عن جميعه، كالمجنون مثلا، وهذه أوقات الفترات"[28]،
والقول: إن النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى كان مكلفا بالحكم بالشريعة لكنه لم يحكم بها لعجزه عن ذلك، فرع عن إثبات بلوغ العلم للنجاشي بتلك الأحكام، أوإمكانية بلوغها له، فليبين لنا أصحاب هذه الدعوى ما الأحكام التي تنزلت في تلك الأزمنة، وأنها بلغت النجاشي أو أمكن بلوغها له، ثم لم يحكم بها.
9- أن كثيرا من الأحكام التي نزلت في المدينة كانت مقررة عند أهل الكتاب، فيما أنزل الله في كتبه السابقة، قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: "كثير من شرائع الكتابين يوافق شريعة القرآن"[29]،وأهل الكتاب مأمورون في الحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله في كتبه لهم، والحكم فيهم بذلك لا يمثل لهم خروجا عن الدين، فحكم النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى بينهم بشريعة القرآن التي توافق ما في كتابهم لا يكون مستغربا منه، قال الله تعالى: "إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والأنف بالأنف والأذن بالأذن والسن بالسن والجروح قصاص فمن تصدق به فهوكفارة له ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون"، فكل هذه الحدود موجودة في التوراة، وهم مأمورون بالحكم بها، ثم قال الله تعالى: "وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون"،وقد ثبت في الحديث المخرج في الصحيحين أن حد الرجم للزاني والزانية موجود في التوراة، فعنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ - رضى الله عنهما - قَالَ أُتِىَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ–صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيهودي ويهودية قد أحدثا جميعا فقال لهم: «ماتجدون فى كتابكم»، قالوا: إن أحبارنا أحدثوا تحميم الوجه والتجبية، قال عبد الله بن سلام: ادعهم يا رسول الله بالتوراة، فأُتِيَ بها فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم، وجعل يقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها، فقال له ابن سلام: ارفع يدك، فإذا آية الرجم تحت يده، فأَمر بهما رسول الله–صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرجما، قال ابن عمر: فرجما عند البلاط، فرأيت اليهودي أجنأ عليها"[30]زاد مسلم في صحيحه" اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه "[31]،فأهل الكتاب اليهود والنصارى مأمورون في الحكم فيما بينهم بما أنزل الله على رسله في التوراة والإنجيل، والنجاشي رحمه الله تعالى قبل أن يسلم كان نصرانيا متبعا للإنجيل، فليس غريبا أن يحكم النجاشي بعد إسلامه بين قومه بحكم القرآن فيما لم يظهر مخالفته لحكم التوراة والإنجيل، فيكون هو حاكما بما أنزل الله ولا يتفطن النصارى لذلك، لموافقته لما عندهم ، وقد ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن النجاشي كان حاكما عادلا، فقال لأصحابه حاثا لهم: "لو خرجتم إلى أرض الحبشة فإن بها ملكا لا يظلم عنده أحد، وهي أرض صدق حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجا مما أنتم فيه"[32]، ولا يكون بهذه المثابة وهو يحكم بغير ما يجد في كتاب الله التوراة والإنجيل المأمور باتباعه. 
وأما ما خالفت فيه التوراة والإنجيل حكم القرآن فهذا نعرض له في الفقرة التالية. 

10- سورة المائدة من السور المدنية، وقد تأخر نزولها جدا حتى كانت من أواخر ما نزل، فعن جبير بن نفير قال: "حججت فدخلت على عائشة, فقالت لي: يا جبير, تقرأ المائدة ؟ فقلت: نعم، فقالت: "أما إنها آخر سورة نزلت فما وجدتم فيها من حلال فاستحلوه،وما وجدتم فيها من حرام فحرموه"[33]،وقال القرطبي: "وهي مدنية بإجماع، وروي أنها نزلت منصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلممن الحديبية... ومن هذه السورة ما نزل في حجة الوداع، ومنها ما أنزل عام الفتح"[34]، والمقصود بيان تأخر نزول السورة التي اشتملت على ذكر أحكام كثير من الحدود
ومما جاء في هذه السورة قوله تعالى: "فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو اعرض عنهم وإن تعرض عنهم فلن يضروك شيئا وإن حكمت فاحكم بينهم بالقسط"، والآية فيها تخيير للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمفي الحكم بين أهل الكتاب أو في الإعراض عنهم وترك الحكم بينهم لعلمائهم ورؤسائهم، فحتى هذا الوقت من الزمن وهو بعد زمن موت النجاشي رحمه الله قطعا كان للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يترك الحكم بين أهل الكتاب الذين هم في دولته لعلماء أهل الكتاب ورؤسائهم، ما يبين أنه لم يكن صلى الله عليه وسلم ملزما بالحكم بينهم بما نزل عليه من الأحكام الشرعية التي تخالف ما عندهم، بل كان مخيرا-إذا أتوه ليحكم بينهم-في أن يحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله إليه أو يعرض عنهم.
فمادام الأمر كذلك، فلماذا لا يقال: إن النجاشي رحمه الله كان يُعرض عن النصارى الذين هم أهل دولته، و يترك الحكم بينهم في المسائل التي يختلف حكمها عندهم عما بلغه من الشريعة، إلى قادتهم وعلمائهم ليحكموا فيها بشريعتهم؟، لا شك إن هذا القول أولى وأسلم من الزعم أنه لم يكن يحكم بالشريعة، لاسيما أن القول بالإعراض عنهم هو ما دلت عليه الآية، وهو في الوقت نفسه قابل للتطبيق من دون أية مشاكل أو عوائق، ثم ما دام أن الإعراض عن الحكم بينهم حكم شرعي، فإنه في تفويضه لهم ذلك يكون حاكما بالشريعة، ولا شك أن هذا هو الأليق بعبد زكاه الرسول ومدحه وصلى عليه واستغفر له بعد موته. 
وهذاالتخيير الوارد في الآية قال به جماعة المفسرين، وليس من خلاف بينهم إلا في ديمومة ذلك الحكم، هل نسخ أم لا زال باقيا؟، وهاهي بعض أقوال هؤلاء العلماء:
قال ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى: "فاحكم بينهم إن شئت بالحقِّ الذي جعله الله حُكمًا له ... أو أعرض عنهم فدع الحكم بينهم إن شئت، والخيار إليك في ذلك"[35]ثم قال: " ثم اختلف أهل التأويل في حكم هذه الآية، هل هو ثابت اليوم؟ وهل للحكام من الخيار في الحكم والنظر بين أهل الذمّة والعهد إذا احتكموا إليهم، مثلُ الذي جعَل لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية، أم ذلك منسوخ؟
فقال بعضهم: ذلك ثابتٌ اليوم، لم ينسخه شيء، وللحكام من الخيار في كلّ دهر بهذه الآية، مثلُ ما جعَله الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم" ثم شرع ينقل أقوال أصحاب هذا الرأي فعن إبراهيم والشعبي: إنْ رفع إليك أحد من المشركين في قَضَاءٍ، فإن شئت فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله، وإن شئت أعرضت عنهم، وعن الشعبي وإبراهيم قالا: إذا أتاك المشركون فحكَّموك، فاحكم بينهم أو أعرضعنهم. وإن حكمت فاحكم بحكم المسلمين، ولا تعدُهُ إلى غيره، وعن عطاء قال: إن شاء حكم، وإن شاء لم يحكم، وعن الشعبي قال: إذا أتاك أهل الكتاب بينهم أمر، فاحكم بينهم بحكم المسلمين، أو خَلِّ عنهم وأهلَ دينهم يحكمون فيهم، إلا في سرقة أو قتل، وعن ابن جريج قال: قال لي عطاء: نحن مخيَّرون، إن شئنا حكمنا بين أهل الكتاب، وإن شئنا أعرضنا فلم نحكم بينهم. وإن حكمنا بينهم حكمنا بحكمنا بيننا، أو نتركهم وحكمهم بينهم،قال ابن جريج: وقال مثل ذلك عمرو بن شعيب. وذلك قوله:" فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم، وعن إبراهيم والشعبي في قوله:" فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم"، قالا: إذا جاءوا إلى حاكم المسلمين، فإن شاء حكم بينهم، وإن شاء أعرض عنهم. وإن حكم بينهم، حكم بينهم بما في كتاب الله، وعن قتادة قوله: "فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم"، يقول: إن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله، أو أعرض عنهم. فجعل الله له في ذلك رُخْصة، إن شاء حكم بينهم، وإن شاء أعرض عنهم.
ثمقال: وقال آخرون: بل التخيير منسوخٌ، وعلى الحاكم إذا احتكم إليه أهل الذمة أن يحكُم بينهم بالحق، وليس له ترك النظر بينهم، وشرع يذكر من قال بذلك فعن عكرمة والحسن البصري" فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم"، نسخت بقوله:( وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ، و عن مجاهد: لم ينسخ من"المائدة" إلا هاتان الآيتان:"فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم"، نسختها:( وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ وَلاتَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ ) [سورة المائدة: 49]،وقوله:( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ ) [سورة المائدة: 2]، نسختها:( فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ ) [سورة التوبة: 5]. وعن قتادة قوله:"فان جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم"، يعني اليهود، فأمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحكم بينهم، ورخَّص له أن يُعْرض عنهم إن شاء، ثم أنزل الله تعالى ذكره الآية التي بعدها:( وَأَنزلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ ) إلى قوله:( فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ ) [سورة المائدة: 48]. فأمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلمأن يحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله بعد ما رخَّص له، إن شاء، أن يُعْرض عنهم، أن عمر بن عبد العزيز كتب إلى عديّ بن عديّ:"إذا جاءك أهل الكتاب فاحكم بينهم"، وعن عكرمة قال: نسخت بقوله:( فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ) [سورة المائدة: 48]. عن الزهري قوله:"فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم"، قال: مضت السنة أن يُرَدُّوا في حقوقهم ومواريثهم إلى أهلِ دينهم، إلا أن يأتوا راغبين في حدٍّ، يحكم بينهم فيه بكتاب الله، عن السدي قال: لما نزلت:"فاحكم بينهم أوأعرض عنهم"، كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن شاء حكم بينهم، وإن شاء أعرض عنهم، ثم نسخها فقال:( فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ )، وكان مجبورًا على أن يحكم بينهم.


قال ابن جرير: وأولى القولين في ذلك عندي بالصواب، قول من قال: إن حكم هذه الآية ثابتٌ لم ينسخ، وأن للحكَّام من الخِيار في الحكم بين أهل العهد إذا ارتفعوا إليهم فاحتكموا، وتركِ الحكم بينهم والنظر، مثلُ الذي جعله الله لرسوله من ذلك في هذه الآية صلى الله عليه وسلم"[36].


أقول: وبغض النظر عن تبيان الصواب من القولين في ذلك، فإن بحثنا ليس بحاجة للفصل فيه، ويكفينا أن نعلم أن هذا التخيير كان سائدا في حياة النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى، ما يبين أنه لا ينبغي لأحد أن يزعم أن النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى: كان لا يحكم بالشريعة.
ويمكننا أن نقول باختصار: إن النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى أظهر الإسلام والموافقة على ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما قاله الصحابة في حضرته، ولم يبال بمخالفة حاشيته، ولم يكن ينقاد لأحد منهم ، وكان يعمل بما بلغه من أمر الله تعالى وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما ما لم يبلغه فهو معذور فيه، ولم تكن شرائع الدين قد اكتملت، وهو قد مات رحمه الله تعالى قبل أن تكتمل، فقد أدى ما وجب عليه من العمل بما بلغه من الشرع حتى لقي ربه، وما خالف ذلك من الأقوال فلا دليل عليه. 
توجيه كلام ابن تيمية في قصة النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى:
لكن قد يشكل على ذلك الكلام مع وضوحه واستقامته، كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في قصة النجاشي حيث يقول: "وكذلك الكفار من بلغه دعوة النبي في دار الكفر وعلم أنه رسول الله، فآمن به وآمنب ما أنزل عليه واتقى الله ما استطاع كما فعل النجاشي وغيره، ولم تمكنه الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام ولا التزام جميع شرائع الإسلام، لكونه ممنوعا من الهجرة وممنوعا من إظهار دينه، وليس عنده من يعلمه جميع شرائع الإسلام، فهذا مؤمن من أهل الجنة، كما كان مؤمن آل فرعون مع قوم فرعون، وكما كانت امرأة فرعون، بل وكما كان يوسف الصديق عليه السلام مع أهل مصر، فإنهم كانوا كفارا ولم يمكنه أن يفعل معهم كل ما يعرفه من دين الإسلام، فإنه دعاهم إلى التوحيد والإيمان فلم يجيبوه، قال تعالى عن مؤمن آل فرعون: "ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا". 


وكذلك النجاشي هو وإن كان ملك النصارى فلم يطعه قومه في الدخول في الإسلام، بل إنما دخل معه نفر منهم، ولهذا لما مات لم يكن هناك أحد يصلى عليه، فصلى عليه النبي بالمدينة، خرج بالمسلمين إلى المصلى فصفهم صفوفا وصلى عليه، وأخبرهم بموته يوم مات، وقال: إن أخا لكم صالحا من أهل الحبشة مات، وكثير من شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك، فلم يهاجر ولم يجاهد ولا حج البيت، بل قد روى أنه لم يصل الصلوات الخمس ولا يصوم شهر رمضان ولا يؤدى الزكاة الشرعية، لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه، وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم، ونحن نعلم قطعا أنه لم يكن يمكنه أن يحكم بينهم بحكم القرآن، والله قد فرض على نبيه بالمدينة أنه إذا جاءه أهل الكتاب لم يحكم بينهم إلا بما أنزل الله إليه، وحذره أن يفتنوه عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليه، وهذا مثل الحكم في الزنا للمحصن بحد الرجم، وفى الديات بالعدل، والتسوية في الدماء بين الشريف والوضيع النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين وغير ذلك، والنجاشي ما كان يمكنه أن يحكم بحكم القرآن، فان قومه لايقرونه على ذلك، وكثيرا ما يتولى الرجل بين المسلمين والتتار قاضيا بل وإماما وفى نفسه أمور من العدل يريد أن يعمل بها فلا يمكنه ذلك، بل هناك من يمنعه ذلك، ولا يكلف الله نفسا ألا وسعها، وعمر بن عبد العزيز عودي وأوذي على بعض ما أقامه من العدل، وقيل إنه سم على ذلك، فالنجاشي وأمثاله سعداء في الجنة وان كانوا لم يلتزموا من شرائع الإسلام ما لا يقدرون على التزامه بل كانوا يحكمون بالأحكام التي يمكنهم الحكم بها"[37] .


وهذا النقل المطول عن ابن تيمية يظهر منه عدة أمور:
1- فمن ذلك أن ما قاله ابن تيمية هو من باب الرأي والاستنتاج وليس من باب النقل والخبر، وإلا فالمنقول كما تقدم لا يظهر منه ضعف النجاشي وعجزه، بل المنقول يُظهر عكس ذلك، على ما تقدم تقريره وبيانه.
2- ومن ذلك أن النجاشي بلغته الدعوة وهو في دار الكفر على هذه الحالة من الملك، فآمن وصدق، ولم يكن هو الذي بحث عن الملك بعد إسلامه.
3- ومن ذلك أن كلام ابن تيمية يدور على عجز النجاشي وعدم قدرته، فقدكان-كما يرى-عاجزا عن إظهار الدين وعن الحكم بالشريعة، ومظاهر عجزه فيأمور ثلاثة:
الأول: فقد كان ممنوعا من الهجرة، 
والثاني: فقد كان ممنوعا من إظهار دينه، 
والثالث: ليس عنده من يعلمه جميع شرائع الإسلام، والعاجز عجزا حقيقيا معذور لا يلام على ترك ما عجز عنه، لأن الله تعالى لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها.

4- ومنذلك أن كلام ابن تيمية لا يفهم منه أن النجاشي كان يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، بل أقصى ما قرره من ذلك هو أنه لم يلتزم من شرائع الإسلام ما لا يقدر على التزامه، وعندما تكلم تحديدا عن الأحكام قال: بل كان يحكم بالأحكام التي يمكنه الحكم بها.
لكن قول ابن تيمية: إن النجاشي ما كان يمكنه أن يحكم بحكم القرآن، فإن قومه لا يقرونه على ذلك، هو معارض بأن الأحكام التي مثل بها هي مما تقررت في التوراة، كرجم الزاني المحصن والتسوية في الدماء ونحو ذلك، فالحكم بها كما هو حكم بالقرآن هو حكم بالتوراة، وحينئذ فالنجاشي رحمه الله تعالى يمكنه الحكم بذلك من غير اعتراض من قومه، لأنه لم يحكم-عندهم-إلا بالتوراة التي يؤمنون بها، وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدما أقام حد الرجم على الزانيين اليهوديين: اللهم إني أول من أحيا أمرك بعد إذ أماتوه.
وما ذكره رحمه الله بقوله: "وكثيرمن شرائع الإسلام أو أكثرها لم يكن دخل فيها لعجزه عن ذلك، فلم يهاجر ولمي جاهد ولا حج البيت، بل قد روى أنه لم يصل الصلوات الخمس ولا يصوم شهر رمضان ولا يؤدى الزكاة الشرعية لأن ذلك كان يظهر عند قومه فينكرونه عليه، وهو لا يمكنه مخالفتهم"،فهذه تحتاج إلى مراجعة وتدقيق، فقوله: قد روي ..ألخ، كلام ذكره الشيخ بصيغة التضعيف ولم يجزم به، ولم ينقله عن أحد ممن سبقه من أهل العلم ، وهوفي الوقت نفسه معارض بكلام لشيخ الإسلام نفسه ينقل فيه عمن سبقه من أن النجاشي كان يصلي، يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "وقد ذكر عن عطاء و قتادة أن النجاشي كان يصلي إلى بيت المقدس، إلى أن مات وقد مات بعد نسخ القبلة بسنين متعددة، فلما صلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقي في أنفس الناس لأنه كان يصلي إلى غير الكعبة، حتى أنزل الله هذه الآية، و هذا و الله أعلم بأنه قد كان بلغه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمي صلي إلى بيت المقدس فصلى إليه، ولهذا لم يصل إلى المشرق الذي هو قبلة النصارى، ثم لم يبلغه خبر النسخ لبعد البلاد، فعذر بها كما عذر أهل قباء وغيرهم، فإن القبلة لما حولت لم يبلغ الخبر إلى من بمكة من المسلمين، و من كان بأرض الحبشة من المهاجرين مثل جعفر و أصحابه، و من كان قد أسلم ممن هو بعيد عن المدينة إلى مدة طويلة أو قصيرة"[38]ثم إن هذه العبادات المذكورة من الممكن الإسرار بأدائها إذا أراد المرء أن يؤديها من غير اطلاع أحد على ذلك، وأما كونه لم يحج فإن أهل العلم اختلفوا في زمن فرض الحج، فمنهم من يراه فرض سنة خمس أو ست ومنهم من يراه فرض سنة ثمان أو تسع، وهل هو واجب على الفور أم على التراخي، و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحج في الإسلام إلا حجة الوداع في السنة العاشرة، وأما الهجرة والجهاد فتحتاج إلى إثبات وجوب ذلك عليه رحمه الله، فإذا كان المسلمون قد هاجرواإليه فرارا بدينهم ومكثوا عنده إلى زمان فتح خيبر، فكيف يؤمر هو بالهجرة،وأما الجهاد فهو فرض كفاية.
ومع كل ما تقدم فإن هناك من أهل العلم من ينقل عن حال النجاشي مع قومه ما يخالف استنباط ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، فقد ذكر ابن سيد الناس في حكاية قيام عمرو بن العاص رضي الله تعالى عنه بتبليغ رسالة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جيفر وعبد ابني الجلندى الأزديين ملكي عمان، قال عمرو: "فسألني (عبد بن الجلندى): أين كان إسلامي؟ فقلت: عند النجاشي، وأخبرته أن النجاشي قد أسلم، قال: فكيف صنع قومه بملكه؟ قلت: أقروه واتبعوه، قال: والأساقفة والرهبان اتبعوه؟ قلت: نعم، قال: انظر يا عمرو ما تقول إنه ليس من خصلة فيرجل أفضح له من كذب، قلت: ما كذبت وما نستحله في ديننا.
ثم قال: ما أرى هرقل علم بإسلام النجاشي، قلت: بلى، قال: بأي شيء علمت ذلك؟ قلت: كان النجاشي يخرج له خرجا، فلما أسلم وصدق بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لا والله ولو سألني درهما واحدا ما أعطيته، فبلغ هرقل قوله، فقال لهيناق أخوه: أتدع عبدك لا يخرج لك خرجا ويدين دينا محدثا؟ قال هرقل: رجل رغب في دين واختاره لنفسه، ما أصنع به؟ والله لو لا الضن بملكي لصنعت كما صنع"[39]، فهو يبين إقرار قومه له واتباعهم إياه وهو يعارض مقولة العجز عن تحكيم الشريعة.


ومن كل ما تقدم ذكره وإيراده يتبين أن قصة النجاشي رحمه الله تعالى لا تصلح مستندا لتولي الوزارة في حكومة لا تجعل شريعة الله هي الحاكمة.


[1]الإصابة في معرفة الصحابة

[2]أخرجه البخاري كتاب الجنائز رقم 1245

[3]أخرجه البخاري كتاب المناقب رقم 3877

[4]حكم المشاركة في الوزارة والمجالس النيابية د/عمر الأشقرص73-76، وانظر أيضا مشاركة الحركة الإسلاميةالمعاص  رة في الحكم للشيخ فيصل مولوي

[5]المشاركة في الحياة السياسية د/مشير المصري ص256

[6]انظرمشروعية الدخول إلى المجالس التشريعية وقبول الولايات العامة في ظلالأنظمة المعاصرة، للشيخ عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق، وقد ذكر الشيخ ذلك الكلامتحت عنوان: حكم قبول الولايات العامة في ظل الدول الكافرة

[7]حكم المشاركة في الوزارة والمجالس النيابية د/ عمر بن سليمان الأشقر ص73

[8]دلائل النبوة للبيهقي 2/309-310، السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/43، البداية والنهاية 3/105

[9]تاريخ الطبري 2/132، تاريخ ابن خلدون 2/37، وكذلك أسد الغابة

[10]مجموعة الوثائق السياسية د/ محمد حميد الله الحيدر آبادي ص34

[11]السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/22، وقال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد(2/27): " رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح غير(ابن) إسحق وقد صرح بالسماع"وصحيح السيرة للألباني ص 176، والشيوم قد وردت في بعض المصادر السيوموالكلمة ليست عربية، فالله أعلم أي ذلك هو الصواب، العويد: تصغير عود،والنخير صوت الأنف، نخر الإنسان والحمار والفرس بأنفه ينخِر وينخُر نخيرامد الصوت والنفس في خياشيمه

[12]دلائل النبوة 1/104 قال البيهقي: "وقوله: لتخلعنك أي لتعزلنك عن الملك"البداية والنهاية 3/73، الخصائص الكبرى للسيوطي ص245، السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/19، صحيح السيرة للألباني ص 173

[13]أخرجه أحمد في المسند رقم4168،عيون الأثر 1/150، البداية والنهاية لابن كثير3 /88 وقال: وهذا إسناد جيد قوي وسياق حسن،وأخرجهالبيه  قي في دلائل النبوة نحوه وقال هذا إسناد صحيح، وساقه الألباني فيصحيح السيرة ص164-166 وقال: وهذا إسناد جيد قوي وسياق حسن

[14]البداية والنهاية3/91 أوردها ابن كثير نقلا عن تاريخ الحافظ ابن عساكر، وقال الحافظ ابن عساكر: حسن غريب

[15]فتح الباري

[16]فتح الباري

[17]البداية والنهاية 4/316

[18]تفسير ابن جرير9/815 طبع مؤسسة الرسالة

[19]أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وأحمد وغيرهم واللفظ لأحمد

[20]أخرجه مسلم وغيره

[21]أخرجه البخاري

[22]تاريخ ابن جرير الطبري 2/294 والسيرة النبوية لابن كثير2/42

[23]الوافي بالوفيات

[24]الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 1/208

[25]تهذيب الأسماء واللغات

[26]الثفروق: قال ابن القيم: وَالثّفْرُوقُ عِلَاقَةٌ مَا بَيْنَ النّوَاةِ وَالْقِشْرِ

[27]تاريخ ابن جرير الطبري2/294 وأسد الغابةفيترجمة أرمي ابن أصحمة، والسيرة النبوية لابن كثير2/42

[28]مجموع الفتاوى 20/48-61

[29]مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية 16/44

[30]أخرجه البخاري كتاب الحدود رقم 6320

[31]أخرجه مسلم كتاب الحدود رقم3212

[32]سيرة ابن هشام 1/321، السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 2/4

[33]أخرجهعبد الرزاق في المصنف 7/ 172، وأخرجه أحمد رقم وقال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط: إسناده صحيح رجاله ثقات رجال الصحيح، والحاكم في المستدرك تفسير سورةالمائدة 2/340 وقال: هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه، ووافقهالذهبي

[34]تفسير القرطبي 6/31

[35]مجمع البيان في تأويل القرآن تفسير ابن جرير الطبري3/326

[36]تفسير ابن جرير 10/325-333

[37]مجموع الفتاوى 19/217-219

[38]شرح العمدة لابن تيمية 4/548

[39]عيون الأثر 2/335 ،الاكتفاء بما تضمنه من مغازي رسول الله والثلاثة الخلفاء لأبي الربيع سليمان بن موسى الكلاعي الأندلسي 2/317، وزاد المعاد 3/605

----------


## أبو شعيب

> أخي أبا شعيب لاشك أن هذا الحلف  قام على بقايا دين الخليل عليه السلام ، وقريش قبل الإسلام كانت تعلم ما يحبه الله من هذه الفضائل والأخلاق الحميدة ، عندما قالت أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا إنك لتصل الرحم وتحمل الكل وتكسب المعدوم وتقري الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق )


ولماذا لا نقول إنه قد وافق الفطرة ؟ .. حيث إن جميع الأمم تبغض الظلم وتعده مشيناً .. لذلك تتباهى الدول بـ "العدل" و "رد الحقوق إلى أصحابها" ، وإن كانت علمانية ملحدة لا دين لها .. لأن هذه المسائل مركوزة في الفطر .

والله أعلم .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

الموضوع دسم ومليء بالفائدة..ولا بد فيه من مزيد عناية وقراءة للنصوص المنقولة مع الاعتناء بتطبقها على الواقع، 
ولي كلمة حول البرلمانات -وهي بحق أمر محير- فعلى سبيل المثال الاخوة في الكويت استطاعوا أن يحققوا منجزات كثيرة ومهمة، 
لكن المزعج حقا أننا كثيرا ما نسمعهم يرددون وبلا تحرج عبارات توحي بقدسية الدستور!!
وكأنه وحي منزل!!

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

فائدة:

 من النقول المفيدة التي يحسن تأملها حول توصيف حلف الفضول وعلى ماذا انعقد ما قاله الجصاص رحمه الله في أحكام القرآن:

 " وقد كان حلف الجاهلية على وجوه منها:

 الحلف في التناصر فيقول أحدهما لصاحبه إذا حالفه دمي دمك وهدمي هدمك وترثني وأرثك فيتعاقدان الحلف على أن ينصر كل واحد منهم صاحبه فيدفع عنه ويحميه بحق كان ذلك أو بباطل ومثله لا يجوز في الإسلام لأنه لا يجوز أن يتعاقدا الحلف على أن ينصره على الباطل ولا أن يزوي ميراثه عن ذي أرحامه ويجعله لحليفه فهذا أحد وجوه الحلف الذي لا يجوز مثله في الإسلام وقد كانوا يتعاقدون الحلف للحماية والدفع وكانوا يدفعون إلى ضرورة لأنهم كانوا نشرا لا سلطان عليهم ينصف المظلوم من الظالم ويمنع القوي عن الضعيف فكانت الضرورة تؤديهم إلى التحالف فيمتنع به بعضهم من بعض وكان ذلك معظم ما يراد الحلف من أجله ومن أجل ذلك كانوا يحتاجون إلى الجوار وهو أن يجير الرجل أو الجماعة أو العير على قبيلة ويؤمنهم فلا ينداه مكروه منهم فجائز أن يكون أراد بقوله لا حلف في الإسلام هذا الضرب من الحلف وكانوا يحتاجون إلى الحلف في أول الإسلام لكثرة أعدائهم من سائر المشركين ومن يهود المدينة ومن المنافقين فلما أعز الله الإسلام وكثر أهله وامتنعوا بأنفسهم وظهروا على أعدائهم أخبر النبي ص - باستغنائهم عن التحالف لأنهم قد صاروا كلهم يدا واحدة على أعدائهم من الكفار بما أوجب الله عليهم من التناصر والموالاة بقوله تعالى والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وقال النبي ص - المؤمنون يد على من سواهم وقال ثلاث لا يغل عليهن قلب مؤمن إخلاص العمل لله والنصيحة لولاة الأمر ولزوم جماعة المسلمين فإن دعوتهم تحيط من وراءهم فزال التناصر بالحلف وزال الجوار ولذلك قال النبي ص - لعدي بن حاتم ولعلك أن تعيش حتى ترى المرأة تخرج من القادسية إلى اليمن بغير جوار ولذلك قال النبي ص - لا حلف في الإسلام وأما قوله وما كان من حلف في الجاهلية فلم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة فإنما يعني به الوفاء بالعهد مما هو مجوز في العقول مستحسن فيها نحو الحلف الذي عقده الزبير بن عبدالمطلب قال النبي ص - ما أحب أن لي بحلف حضرته حمر النعم في دار ابن جدعان وإني أغدر به هاشم وزهرة وتيم تحالفوا أن يكونوا مع المظلوم ما بل بحر صوفه ولو دعيت إلى مثله في الإسلام لأجبت وهو حلف الفضول وقيل إن الحلف كان على منع المظلوم وعلى التأسي في المعاش فأخبر النبي ص - أنه حضر هذا الحلف قبل النبوة وأنه لو دعي إلى مثله في الإسلام لأجاب لأن الله تعالى قد أمر المؤمنين بذلك وهو شيء مستحسن في العقول بل واجب فيها قبل ورود الشرع فعلمنا أن قوله لا حلف في الإسلام إنما أراد به الذي لا تجوزه العقول ولا تبيحه الشريعة وقد روي عنه ص - أنه قال حضرت حلف المطيبين وأنا غلام وما أحب أن أنكثه وأن لي حمر النعم وقد كان حلف المطيبين بين قريش على أن يدفعوا عن الحرم من أراد انتهاك حرمته بالقتال فيه وأما قوله وما كان في الجاهلية فلم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة فهو نحو حلف المطيبين وحلف الفضول وكل ما يلزم الوفاء به من المعاقدة دون ما كان منه معصية لا تجوزه الشريعة "

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> بالنسبة لاحترام الدستور فكلامك جيد ولكن هنا إشكال موانع التكفير ... ( ليس الكلام على الحلال والحرام ولكن على التكفير المطلق )


بالنسبة للحكم على الأعيان فموضوع آخر لا همة لي الآن بصرف الحديث إليه, وليس من المنهجية الصحيحة لمن لم يتحرر عنده المناط تخريجا وتنقيحا, أي تنضبط عنده المسألة ويعرف الأوصاف المؤثرة فيها, أقول: ليس من المنهجية لمن يشتغل بذلك أن ينتقل منه قبل إشباعه تحريرا وضبطا إلى الكلام على الأعيان, وذلك لأسباب منها:

1- عند النظر للأعيان سيجد أوصاف موجودة في الواقعة توجد في أصل المسألة التي يريد إنزالها على الواقعة, ويجد أوصاف موجودة في الواقعة وليست موجودة في أصل المسألة, ويجد أوصاف  موجودة في أصل المسألة ولكنها غير موجودة في الواقعة, فلا يدري يعتد بماذا ويترك ماذا, ولا يدري مدى تأثير كل وصف, فيخبط خبط عشواء في تنزيل الحكم على الواقعة.

2- نتيجة للخبط يقع عنده الاضطراب فيعود على أصل المسألة بالإبطال, فيبطلها دون أن ينظر فيها نظرا صحيحا ابتداء, فيجعل من حيرته واضطرابه في الوقائع دليلا على إبطال أصول المسائل التي يكون إثباتها أو عدمه بالاستناد لأدلة الشرع لا بالتحاكم للعواطف الناشئة عن نظرة المضطرب المحتار للواقع. هذا كله على فرض أن نظرته للواقع مبنية على تصورات دقيقة.

وبالمثال يتضح المقال:

تكفير تارك الصلاة, بعضهم يسمع عنون المسألة فينتقل مباشرة للواقع, فيجد من واقع من حوله وربما من بعض الإحصائيات أن أكثر الأمة اليوم تاركة للصلاة تهاونا, إما تركا مطلقا أو تركا لبعض الفروض, فيصاب بالهلع ! فيذهب لأصل المسألة ويترك تحقيق أدلتها والنظر بتجرد لحكمها ويقفز للترجيح بأن تارك الصلاة لا يكفر ولو لم يسجد لله في حياته ركعة !!

استطراد:

لذلك أخي أرى أن طالب العلم - وأنا أتحدث عن طالب العلم الذي حصل الحد الأدنى من الأساسيات في العلم الشرعي - عليه العناية بالتأصيل وقطع الزمن الكافي في ذلك في باب العلم الذي يدرسه, وغيره من أبواب العلم عموما. لا سيما ما  قد يؤثر ضبطه على دراسته لذلك الباب المعين الذي يعتني به, فإذا سار على ذلك اتضحت له أصول المسائل, فيتأهل للنظر في الوقائع دون أن يصاب بالاضطراب والحيرة وغيرها من الانفعالات التي سببها عدم ضبط أصول المسائل والهجوم على الوقائع دون ضبط لأصولها التي تُردُّ إليها.

وما تقدم يجب أن يؤخذ على وجه الاعتدال, فلا يفرط فيه الإنسان بحيث يبقى عمره يدور في دائرة التنظير وهو لا يدري عن أحكام الوقائع التي تجري حوله, فالأمر يحتاج لشيء من التوسط, وخير من يعين طالب العلم على ذلك إذا وفق لشيخ ورع من فحول العلم يرعاه في تدرجه في ارتقاء مراتب العلم, ولكن قد يعز ذلك على الكثيرين. فقد كثر المتسورون على العلم ممن اشتغل برسومه وتكرارها دون تحقيق وتحرير لمآخذه ومداركه, وإذا وجدت من نجا من ذلك وأخذ من بيت القصيد بنصيب عز نيل المكانة عنده بحيث يوليك ما تحتاجه من عناية وتربية يشتد بها عودك. 

فعلى طالب العلم أن لا يحبطه ذلك, بل عليه أن يسعى بقدر استطاعته ويجد, ويعتني بعبادته وتقربه لربه وسؤاله الفتح والهداية والفرقان الذي يميز به بين الحق والباطل, ويعتني بكتب الفحول المحققين من السابقين, فإنه إذا فعل ذلك وكان من طبعه التروي والجلد والصبر وإدامة النظر والتأمل قبل إطلاق الأحكام أخذ مما ناله أولئك الأماجد بنصيب.

عود إلى الموضوع

قولك: 




> : فالدستور هو مجموعة من الأحكام لا تعد ولا تحصى فهل يُلزم كل من يقسم على احترامه بكل كلمة فيه مع أن الجميع يعلم أن هؤلاء المعارضين دخلوا للمعارضة والكل يعلم أنهم لا يؤيدون ولا يقرون معظم ما فيه على الأقل ... ؟


أولا: ليس بصحيح أن الدستور مجموعة من الأحكام لا تعد ولا تحصى

بل الدستور هو "  المادة التي من خلالها تستوحى الأنظمة والقوانين التي تسير عليها الدولة لحل القضايا بأنواعها.

الدستور هو القانون الأسمى بالبلاد وهو يحدد نظام الحكم في الدولة واختصاصات سلطاتها الثلاث وتلتزم بة كل القوانين الأدنى مرتبة في الهرم التشريعي فالقانون يجب أن يكون متوخيا للقواعد الدستورية وكذلك اللوائح يجب أن تلتزم بالقانون الأعلى منها مرتبة إذا ما كان القانون نفسه متوخيا القواعد الدستورية. وفي عبارة واحدة تكون القوانين واللوائح غير شرعية إذا خالفت قاعدة دستورية واردة في الوثيقة الدستورية... "

"وفي المبادئ العامة للقانون الدستوري يعرف الدستور على أنه مجموعة المبادئ الأساسية المنظمة لسلطات الدولة والمبينة لحقوق كل من الحكام والمحكومين فيها، والواضعة للأصول الرئيسية التي تنظم العلاقات بين مختلف سلطاتها العامة، أو هو موجز الإطارات التي تعمل الدولة بمقتضاها في مختلف الأمور المرتبطة بالشئون الداخلية والخارجية ".

ثانيا: احترام الدستور عند اتباعه واجب, ولا يجوز عندهم أن يخالف أحد حكما من أحكام الدستور, بل يحرم عندهم أن يخالف الدستور قانون أنزل مرتبة منه, فضلا عن أن يخالف حكما منه عضوٌ في البرلمان بله أن يخالفَ أكثره كما تقول.

ثالثا: من دخل البرلمان بزعم الإصلاح فإنه يدور في إصلاحه المزعوم مع الدستور, فحتى إذا احتج على بطلان شيء من القوانين التي تخالف الشريعة فاحتجاجه إنما يكون بالدستور, ولذلك يقول هذاه المادة أو تلك غير دستورية أو تخالف الدستور, ولا يستطيع عضو في البرلمان أن يعترض على الدستور نفسه, لأنه هو مصدر المشروعية لوجوده في البرلمان وكل تصرفاته فيه تستند إليه وتستمد مشروعيتها منه كما يزعم أهل هذا البلاء. نسأل الله العافية لنا ولجميع المسلمين.

ولذلك اقرأ هذا:

مبدأ سمو الدستور

المقصود بسمو الدستور إنه القانون الأعلى في الدولة لا يعلوه قانون آخر, و قد نصت عليه أغلب دساتير دول العالم مثل دستور إيطاليا و دستور الصومال.

و سمو الدستور يكون على جانبين أساسيين هما:

السمو الموضوعي: و نقصد به إن القانون الدستوري يتناول موضوعات تختلف عن موضوعات القوانين العادية. وهذا السمو يستند على موضوع القواعد الدستورية و مضمونها والتي لا تنحصر في دساتير معينة بل موجودة في جميع الدساتير المكتوبة و العرفية جامدة أم مرنة. و يترتب على السمو الموضوعي ان الدستور هو القانون الأساسي في الدولة و هو الذي يبين أهداف الدولة و يضع الإطار السياسي و الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي ، وأن الدستور هو الجهة الوحيدة التي تنشئ السلطات الحاكمة و تحدد اختصاصاتها ، و على هذه السلطات احترام الدستور لانه هو السند الشرعي لوجودها. و يؤدي إلى تأكيد مبدأ المشروعية و مبدأ تدرج القواعد القانونية و خضوع القاعدة الأدنى درجة للقاعدة الأعلى درجة. كما ان الاختصاصات التي تمارسها السلطات التشريعية و التنفيذي و القضائية مفوضة لهم بواسطة الدستور, فلا يحق لها تفويض اختصاصاتها لجهة أخرى إلا بنص صريح من الدستور.

السمو الشكلي: و نقصد به ان القانون الدستوري هو القانون الذي نتبع في وضعه و تعديله اجراءات معينة اشد من الاجراءات اللازمة لوضع و تعديل القوانين العادية. و هذا السمو موجود في الدساتير المكتوبة الجامدة فقط. و يترتب على السمو الشكلي وجود سلطتين:

1- سلطة مؤسِسة, و هي التي تؤسس و تضع الدستور. 2- سلطة مؤسَسة, و هي التي تم انشاءها.
كما إن السمو الشكلي يضمن احترام الدستور و قواعده و ينظم الرقابة على دستورية القوانين. " انتهى 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%...AA%D9%88%D8%B1

أفٍّ لهم ولما يعبدون من دون الله

إذا تأملت ذلك علمت موقع الدستور عند اتباعه, وسينحل - إن شاء الله -  عندك الإشكال الثاني الذي ذكرته.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> الشيخ الفاضل عبدالله الشهري بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم، ووالله الأمر كما ذكرتم، ما بقي إلَّا أن أعلِّم الدرَّة التيميَّة كلَّها بالأحمر، فما فرحت منذ نزول الفاجعة علينا من شهر كفرحي بهذا الكلام الذي رأيته عن هذا الإمام. الأخوان الكريمان أبوالقاسم وأبوفاطمة.. بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرا
>  الأخ الكريم أبوممدوح وفقه الله، تقول:
>  وتقول أيضًا تعليقًا على فتوى العثيمين: 
>  وسؤالي المختصر إليك، وفي اختصار الجواب غنية: هل تقصد أنَّ اللجنة الدائمة، ممثَّلة في الشيخ ابن باز والمشايخ الثلاثة، وابن عثيمين =لا يعرفون الواقع ولا يفهمونه؟


أي فاجعة تقصد يا شيخ عدنان؟؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فاجعة قصف غزَّة..

----------


## لا تغتر

الأخ الفاضل أبو فاطمة الحسني بارك الله فيك
بسم الله
أليس هناك شبه كبير بين الدستور وبين الإتفاق على المعصية أو مخالفة الشرع ؟ لماذا لا ينزل تفصيل شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى حول من يتبع الأحبار والرهبان على من يطيع الدستور ما الفرق ؟ حيث قال رحمه الله تعالى : (( وهؤلاء الذين اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا حيث أطاعوهم في تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله يكونون على وجهين 
أحدهما أن يعلموا أنهم بدلوا دين الله فيتبعونهم على التبديل فيعتقدون تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحل الله اتباعا لرؤسائهم مع علمهم أنهم خالفوا دين الرسل فهذا كفر وقد جعله الله ورسوله شركا وان لم يكونوا يصلون لهم ويسجدون لهم فكان من اتبع غيره في خلاف الدين مع علمه أنه خلاف الدين واعتقد ما قاله ذلك دون ما قاله الله ورسوله مشركا مثل هؤلاء 
و الثانى أن يكون اعتقادهم وايمانهم < بتحريم الحرام وتحليل الحلال > ثابتا لكنهم أطاعوهم في معصية الله كما يفعل المسلم ما يفعله من المعاصى التى يعتقد أنها معاص فهؤلاء لهم حكم أمثالهم من أهل الذنوب كما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبى أنه قال انما الطاعة في المعروف وقال على المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحب أو كره ما لم يؤمر بمعصية " مجموع الفتاوى ج7/ص70 
والذي يحكم بالدستور هو متبع للدستور ومطيع لما فيه فما الفرق ؟ هذا ما يشتبه لدي ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

لله درك .. يا أبا عاصم !

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> فاجعة قصف غزَّة..


عذرا شيخنا وما علاقة ما نقلته بالفاجعة -التي ألمت بالجميع-؟؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

للــــــــربط

جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خيرا

----------


## القضاعي

ألم يكن في استطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدخول مع قريش في كفرهم , لإدخالهم في التوحيد ؟
ألم ينهه ربه جل وعز عن هذا وقال تعالى { ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون } ؟
رحم الله الشيخ الألباني فقد اختصر هذا البحث والذي مقصود صاحبه , عدم تكفير أصحاب البرلمانات بكلمة بسيطة فقال : 
ليس كل من وقع في الكفر وقع الكفر عليه .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الإخوة الكرام.. الأمل، أبويحيى.. بارك الله فيكما وجزاكما خيرًا.




> عذرا شيخنا وما علاقة ما نقلته بالفاجعة -التي ألمت بالجميع-؟؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في تلك الفاجعة وقع بعض إخواننا في شيءٍ ممَّا يشنَّع عليهم فيه، بل من أكبره، وهو التحاكم بحكم الطَّاغوت "الدستور"، وكيف يتَّفق ذلك مع دعوتهم إلى الاسلام.. ومنهم من قتل حينئذٍ.. فلعلَّ لهم عذرًا في ذلك ممَّا ذكر فيما نقلته في المشاركات الأولى. 



> ألم يكن في استطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدخول مع قريش في كفرهم , لإدخالهم في التوحيد ؟
> ألم ينهه ربه جل وعز عن هذا وقال تعالى { ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون } ؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تسمية الدخول في البرلمانات كفرًا هو محلُّ بحثٍ، وليس محلَّ اتِّفاقٍ حتى يُمثَّل بهذا الكلام، فيُقاس عليه بهذا المتَّفق عليه..

----------


## القضاعي

> فإذن.. هو قولٌ له وجهٌ من النَّظر، وليس من أقوال أهل البدع والحزبيين كما شاع وذاع عند البعض.. وهل كلام ابن تيمية والمشايخ المذكورين من هذا الصنف؟!


لا يا أخي لا يجوز لك تنزيل تلك النقول التيمية والفتاوى السنية القائمة على الدليل من الكتاب والسنة والاجتهاد الشرعي وتساويها بالفتاوى الحزبية القائمة على مصلحة الحزب .
وقد حاول معك الأخ أبو فاطمة لبيان أن المناط مختلف بين تلكم النقول وما تدندن حوله من عذر الحزبيين بدخول تلكم البرلمانات الطاغوتية , ولكنك اعتذرت بأن الحال ليست للفتوى وإنما للتباحث والتفكير !!
وهذا غريب منك هداك الله , فهذه النقول سوف تطير كل مطار ويستدل بها الجهال وكأنها نصوص سماوية وأدلة نبوية , وهي فتاوى زمانية تختلف بحسب الحال والمآل , وغاية ما فيها أن تكون خطأ في الاجتهاد .
وأما كلام شيخ الإسلام عن الرجل الصالح النجاشي وحاله , فمختلف تمام الاختلاف عن حال أصحاب الأحزاب الذين مستندهم الحقيقي في أفعالهم عقلية لا شرعية , والغاية هي المبررة للوسيلة لا غير .
فالنجاشي لم وجد ومات قبل اكتمال الدين وقبل البراءة من الكافرين .
وليعلم المسلم بأن تبرير هذا الكفر بمبررات واهية , سوف تدخله في الرضا بهذا الكفر وهو لا يعلم والله المستعان .
فاحذروا اخواني .

----------


## القضاعي

> تسمية الدخول في البرلمانات كفرًا هو محلُّ بحثٍ، وليس محلَّ اتِّفاقٍ حتى يُمثَّل بهذا الكلام، فيُقاس عليه بهذا المتَّفق عليه..


ليس عن البرلمان حديثي .
ولكن عن المجلس التشريعي , فكل من نازع الله تعالى في التشريع فهو كافر مرتد .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> ليس عن البرلمان حديثي .
> ولكن عن المجلس التشريعي , فكل من نازع الله تعالى في التشريع فهو كافر مرتد .


تقصد من يضع القوانين البديلة عن الشريعة ؟؟
لأن الذي فهمته أن لهذه المسالة أربعة صور إيضاحها هنا في كلام نفيس للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ:



> ومن أوجه الخلط في ذلك: أنهم جعلوا المسألة - مسألة الحكم والتحاكم - واحدة، يعني: جعلوها صورة واحدة، وهي متعددة الصور، فمن صورها: أن يكون هناك تشريع لتقنين مستقل، يضاهى به حكم الله - جل وعلا - هذا التقنين من حيث وضعه كفر، والواضع له، والمشرع والسان لذلك، وجـاعل هذا التشريع منسوبا إليه وهو الذي حكم بهذه الأحكام، هذا المشرع كـافر، وكفره ظاهر؛ لأنه جعل نفسه طاغوتا، فدعا الناس إلى عبادته، عبادة الطاعة وهو راض، وهناك من يحكم بهذا التقنين - وهذه الحالة الثانية - فالمشرع حالة، ومن يحكم بذلك التشريع حالة، ومن يتحاكم إليه حالة، ومن يجعله في بلده من جهة الدول هذه حالة رابعة. 
> فصارت عندنا الأحوال أربعا: المشرع، ومن أطاعه في جعل الحـلال حراما والحرام حلالا ومناقضة شرع الله؛ هذا كافر. ومن أطاعـه في ذلك فقد اتخـذه ربا من دون الله. والحاكم بذلك التشريع فيه تفصيـل: فإن حكـم مرة أو مرتـين أو أكثر من ذلك ولم يكن ذلك ديدنا له وهو يعلم أنه عاص بتحكيم بغير شرع الله، فهذا له حكم أمثاله من أهـل الذنوب، ولا يكفر حتى يستحل؛ ولهذا تجد أن بعض أهل العلم يقول: الحاكـم بغير شـرع الله لا يكفر إلا إذا استحل، وهذا صحيح، ولكـن لا تنزل هذه الحالة على حالة التقنين والتشريـع، كما قال ابن عباس: ليس الكفر الذي تذهبون إليـه، هو كفر دون كـفر.. يعني: أن من حكم في مسألة أو في مسألتين بـهواه بغير شرع الله وهو يعلـم أنه عاص ولم يستحل، هذا كفر دون كفر. 
> أما الحاكم الذي لا يحكم بشرع الله بتاتا ويحكم دائما ويلزم الناس بغير شرع الله، فهذا من أهل العلم من قال: يكفر مطلقا ككفر الذي سن القانون؛ لأن الله جل وعلا قال: { يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت } فجعل الذي يحكم بغير شرع الله مطلقا طاغوتا وقال: { وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به } .
> ومن أهل العلم من. قال: حتى هذا النوع لا يكفر حتى يستحل؛ لأنـه قـد يعمل ذلك ويحكم وهو يعتقد في نفسه أنه عاص، فله حكـم أمثاله من المدمنين على المعصية الذين لم يتوبوا منها. والقول الأول - وهـو أن الـذي يحكـم دائمـا بغير شرع الله ويلزم الناس بغير شرع الله أنه كـافر - هو الصحيح - عندي - وهو قول الجد الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم - رحمـه الله - في رسالته تحكيـم القوانين "؛ لأنه لا يصـدر في الواقـع من قلب قـد كـفر بالطـاغوت، بـل لا يصدر إلا ممـن عظم القانون، وعظم الحكم بالقانون)).


أظن الذي تقصده هو المعلَّم..أليس كذلك؟؟
والصور كمسائل شرعية معلومة لكن الخلط يحصل لدي في تنزيلها على الواقع، ففي الدول العربية التي تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من المشرع؟؟ ألبرلمانات أو غيرها؟
أما الذي يحكم بهذا التشريع فأظنه الرئيس أو الحاكم، والمحتكمون له عامة الشعب، فأين الصورة الرابعة في واقعنا؟؟ هذا شيء، والشيء الأهم هل يعني هذا أن الحكام الذي يحكمون غير الشريعة لا يكفرون مطلقا؟؟ مع أن الظاهر من حالهم الذي لا جدل فيه أنهم لا يرون في ذلك بأسا!!
فلم نسمع أحدا منهم يتكلم بما يدل على عدم رضاه بتحكيم غير شرع الله؟!
وهل نقولاتكم شيخ عدنان هذا منزلة على الجميع؟؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> لا يا أخي لا يجوز لك تنزيل تلك النقول التيمية والفتاوى السنية القائمة على الدليل من الكتاب والسنة والاجتهاد الشرعي وتساويها بالفتاوى الحزبية القائمة على مصلحة الحزب .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بإمكانك الكتابة بأحرف هادئة قليلًا! حتى تستطيع التركيز وإيصال الفكرة بطريقة أحسن، وترجيء المعارك لجولاتٍ أخرى.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجبًا لك ما رأيتني نزَّلتُ شيئًا على شيءٍ؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثمَّ أيُّ حزبٍ للشيخ ابن باز والعثيمين.. أم كانا يعيشان في كوكبٍ آخر.. أم هما في العصور الوسطى.. هذه واحدة!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيًا.. ما سوَّغتُ لأحد ولا أدري كيف فهمت منِّي هذا، مع تكرار إشارتي لموقفي من الأمر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا ما ذكرته للأخ أبي فاطمة فقد أجبت فيه بنصف العلم في مشاركةٍ سابقة، فقلتُ: لا أدري!
فالأمر عندي (وقد وضََحته مرارًا): أنَّ من دخل البرلمان أوالمجلس التَّشريعي! بفتاوى وتأوُّلٍ فتكفيره ليس كما فعلت وأصدرت أنت الآن..



> وهذا غريب منك هداك الله , فهذه النقول سوف تطير كل مطار ويستدل بها الجهال وكأنها نصوص سماوية وأدلة نبوية , وهي فتاوى زمانية تختلف بحسب الحال والمآل , وغاية ما فيها أن تكون خطأ في الاجتهاد .
> وأما كلام شيخ الإسلام عن الرجل الصالح النجاشي وحاله , فمختلف تمام الاختلاف عن حال أصحاب الأحزاب الذين مستندهم الحقيقي في أفعالهم عقلية لا شرعية , والغاية هي المبررة للوسيلة لا غير .
> فالنجاشي لم وجد ومات قبل اكتمال الدين وقبل البراءة من الكافرين .
> وليعلم المسلم بأن تبرير هذا الكفر بمبررات واهية , سوف تدخله في الرضا بهذا الكفر وهو لا يعلم والله المستعان .
> فاحذروا اخواني .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلامك الأخير كلُّه خطبةٌ لا تعنيني لو فهمت كلامي ومرادي حين تهدأ وتركِّز فيه، ولم تتعنَّت في قراءة الغيب المتوهَّم!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمَّا النُّصوص والفتاوى التي تخشى أن تطير كلَّ مطار فاحبسها وأغلق عليها بالأغلال حتى لا يستدلَّ بها على الكفر، ضمَّ إليها كلَّ نصِّ يوهم الاستدلال به على الكفر!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حيَّاك الله؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

* هذه الفتاوى التيميَّة التي كانت في زمن كتاب "اليازق (1)" لجنكيز خان:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عدنان البخاري
					

((... وكثيرًا ما يتولى الرجل بين المسلمين والتتار قاضياً، بل وإماماً، وفي نفسه أمور من العدل يريد أن يعمل بها؛ فلا يمكنه ذلك. بل هناك من يمنعه ذلك، ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها...)).


*
--------------------------------------------------
(1): للإفادة : اليازق أو اليوزق - بألف ممالة و زاي - في التُّركيَّة القديمة والحديثة، (والتَّتر جنسٌ من التُّرك) =معناه: المكتوب. هذا أصل معناه اللُّغوي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا الاصطلاحي فلا يخفى عليكم؛ إذ هو الدستور الوضعي للتَّتر.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخت الكريمة شذى الجنوب.. وفَّقها الله
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد كرَّرت وصرَّحتُ أنِّي لم أنزِّل شيئًا على شيءٍ، بل رأيتُ عذرًا وتأوُّلًا وفتاوى يتَّكأ عليها، فنبَّهت بعض المتسرِّعين في التَّكفير إلى إلجام أقلامهم قليلًا .. هذا موضوعي ومرادي.

----------


## القضاعي

> بإمكانك الكتابة بأحرف هادئة قليلًا! حتى تستطيع التركيز وإيصال الفكرة بطريقة أحسن، وترجيء المعارك لجولاتٍ أخرى.
>  عجبًا لك ما رأيتني نزَّلتُ شيئًا على شيءٍ؟!
>  ثمَّ أيُّ حزبٍ للشيخ ابن باز والعثيمين.. أم كانا يعيشان في كوكبٍ آخر.. أم هما في العصور الوسطى.. هذه واحدة!
>  ثانيًا.. ما سوَّغتُ لأحد ولا أدري كيف فهمت منِّي هذا، مع تكرار إشارتي لموقفي من الأمر.
>  أمَّا ما ذكرته للأخ أبي فاطمة فقد أجبت فيه بنصف العلم في مشاركةٍ سابقة، فقلتُ: لا أدري!
> فالأمر عندي (وقد وضََحته مرارًا): أنَّ من دخل البرلمان أوالمجلس التَّشريعي! بفتاوى وتأوُّلٍ فتكفيره ليس كما فعلت وأصدرت أنت الآن..
>  كلامك الأخير كلُّه خطبةٌ لا تعنيني لو فهمت كلامي ومرادي حين تهدأ وتركِّز فيه، ولم تتعنَّت في قراءة الغيب المتوهَّم!
>  أمَّا النُّصوص والفتاوى التي تخشى أن تطير كلَّ مطار فاحبسها وأغلق عليها بالأغلال حتى لا يستدلَّ بها على الكفر، ضمَّ إليها كلَّ نصِّ يوهم الاستدلال به على الكفر!
>  حيَّاك الله؟!


يا عدنان سلمك الله , أنت تفهم مقصودي بالفرق بين الفتاوى السنية والفتاوى الحزبية .
فابن باز وابن العثيمين أصحاب نقل مدقق مطعم بالعقل المحقق والعصمة للرسل.
وأما الحزبيون فأصحاب عقل مجرد عن نقل محقق .
ولو علم الأئمة عن هذا الاستعمال لفتاواهم لندموا عليها .
قال شيخ الإسلام : "  فَرُبَّ قَاعِدَةٍ لَوْ عَلِمَ صَاحِبُهَا مَا تُفْضِي إلَيْهِ لَمْ يَقُلْهَا . فَمِنْ رِعَايَةِ حَقِّ الْأَئِمَّةِ أَنْ لَا يُحْكَى هَذَا عَنْهُمْ - وَلَوْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُمْ - لِفَرْطِ قُبْحِهِ , وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْإِمَامُ أَحْمَدُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَكْرَهُ أَنْ يَحْكِيَ عَنْ الْكُوفِيِّينَ وَالْمَدَنِيِّي  نَ وَالْمَكِّيِّين  َ الْمَسَائِلَ الْمُسْتَقْبَحَ  ةَ " . انتهى
وأنا أفهم أن مرادك طيب وأُهنيك على هذا , ولكن يا أخي ذهبت بعيداً بالمرة .
فالتشريع حق من حقوق الباري جل وعز ومنازعته في ذلك كفر في الربوبية هداك الله , فالواجب بيان ذلك والتحذير منه , والانكار على المتهاونين بذلك من أهل الأحزاب التي تنتسب للدين .
فالأصل في ما يسمى بالمجلس التشريعي هو كفر الردة , فلا يعذر بالجهل في مثل هذا , وإن قلنا بالعذر بالجهل أو التأويل , فليس بهذه الطريقة , وليس العذر لمن يريد الدخول , وإنما يتلمس العذر لمن قام حد السيف على رقبته عندئذ يقال قولك هذا في حق ذاك !
وفقني الله وإياك لمحابه ورضاه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بورك فيك يا أخانا.. ما أراك إلَّا قد رجعتَ لخطبتك وزدَّتها تنميقًا، وذكرتَ أمورًا لا أخالفك فيها (التَّشريع حقٌّ لله ... الخ) ويقيني أنَّك تعرفها! ولكن لم يظهر لي لم تعيد الخطبة فيها؟! وأمَّا فهمي لتفريقك فظاهرٌ بالنتيجة في تسرُّعك بالتَّكفير، وتنديمك للشُّيوخ مع ما تقدَّم من البيان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأرى قومًا يتحاشون رمي الشُّيوخ بعدم فقه الواقع (في أمرٍ ما يخالف حزبيَّتهم الجديدة)، ويدورون حول ذلك بألفاظٍ ودوائر واسعة تؤدِّي في الآخر لذات المعنى، وكأنَّها جريمةٌ يخشون الوقوع فيها.. لم ترك التَّصريح بالاعتقاد؟

----------


## القضاعي

> تقصد من يضع القوانين البديلة عن الشريعة ؟؟
> لأن الذي فهمته أن لهذه المسالة أربعة صور إيضاحها هنا في كلام نفيس للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ:
> أظن الذي تقصده هو المعلَّم..أليس كذلك؟؟
> والصور كمسائل شرعية معلومة لكن الخلط يحصل لدي في تنزيلها على الواقع، ففي الدول العربية التي تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من المشرع؟؟ ألبرلمانات أو غيرها؟
> أما الذي يحكم بهذا التشريع فأظنه الرئيس أو الحاكم، والمحتكمون له عامة الشعب، فأين الصورة الرابعة في واقعنا؟؟ هذا شيء، والشيء الأهم هل يعني هذا أن الحكام الذي يحكمون غير الشريعة لا يكفرون مطلقا؟؟ مع أن الظاهر من حالهم الذي لا جدل فيه أنهم لا يرون في ذلك بأسا!!
> فلم نسمع أحدا منهم يتكلم بما يدل على عدم رضاه بتحكيم غير شرع الله؟!
> وهل نقولاتكم شيخ عدنان هذا منزلة على الجميع؟؟


الاخت الكريمة .
عضي بالنواجذ على تفصيل أهل العلم , واعلمي أن الخلاف بينهم لا ثمرة في الخوض فيه , لأنهم مجمعون على أن هذا التنظير يختلف حال التطبيق , فلا نحتاج للأعتذار عن الواقعين في هذه الآثام العظام , ولا يجوز تصور الأعيان عند تقرير هذه الأحكام , لأن الحكم على النوع لا يحتاج إلى توافر شروط وانتفاء موانع .
وإيجاز ما نقلتي لنا من علم نافع هو :
هناك : تشريع وهذا لا يسمى حكم بغير ما أنزل الله لأن المشرع قد لا يكون حاكماً كحال المجالس التشريعية .
وهناك : حاكم بغير ما أنزل الله : يأتي بقانون ويحكم به بين الناس وله حالات منها الكفر الأكبر ومنها الأصغر .
وهناك : التحاكم لغير ما أنزل الله وفيه تفصيل عند أهل العلم بين التحاكم الذي يكون ردة والتحاكم الذي يُعذر صاحبها .

وهذا كلام على الأنواع لا الأعيان , والله أعلم .

----------


## القضاعي

> وأرى قومًا يتحاشون رمي الشُّيوخ بعدم فقه الواقع (في أمرٍ ما يخالف حزبيَّتهم الجديدة)، ويدورون حول ذلك بألفاظٍ ودوائر واسعة تؤدِّي في الآخر لذات المعنى، وكأنَّها جريمةٌ يخشون الوقوع فيها.. لم ترك التَّصريح بالاعتقاد؟


لا يا رعاك الله لسنا ممن يرمي المشايخ بعدم الفقه للواقع ونبرأ إلى الله من ذلك سابقاً ولاحقاً .
ولكن الذي لم يفقه علم الفتوى ومتى تستعمل هو الذي لم يأخذ الواقع في الاعتبار , ويستدل بهذه الفتوى .
وأنت تعلم كما أظن بأن الحكم الشرعي لا يتغير ولكن الفتوى تتغير بتغير تصورها .
وأنت تعلم يقيناً بأن هذه الفتاوى كانت قبل وصول الأحزاب الإسلامية إلى السلطة , وبقاء الحال على ما كان بل أسوء مما كان , بل أقروا المنكر بدل تخفيفه وربما زادوا فيه ما ليس فيه والله المستعان , والحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره , فلو كانت هذه الأحوال في ذاك الزمان , لاختلفت الفتوى , هداك الله .

----------


## القضاعي

ألست تعلم يا عدنان سلمك الله بأن الشيخين ابن باز وابن عثيمين كانا ممن يزكي بعض الجماعات والمنتسبين لها في أول أمرهم بحسب ما ظهر لهم من أحوالهم , ولما ظهر لهم من حالهم غير الذي ظهر في الأول رجعوا للتحذير منهم .
فلا يقال لم يفقهوا ثم فقهوا , بل يقال حكموا بعلم , ثم حكموا بعلم زائد , وهذا الظن بالأفاضل من أهل العلم .
وخذ هذه القاعدة : كل من يقول أن العالم المعروف بالعلم والفضل والتدقيق , حكم بدون تصور صحيح , فهو إما جاهل لا يعرف حال أهل العلم , وإما صاحب هوى .
ولكن تنبه للقيد (( معروف بالعلم والفضل والتدقيق )) وليس كل فاضل بهذا الوصف والمعصوم من عصمه الله .

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> الأخت الكريمة شذى الجنوب.. وفَّقها الله
>  قد كرَّرت وصرَّحتُ أنِّي لم أنزِّل شيئًا على شيءٍ، بل رأيتُ عذرًا وتأوُّلًا وفتاوى يتَّكأ عليها، فنبَّهت بعض المتسرِّعين في التَّكفير إلى إلجام أقلامهم قليلًا .. هذا موضوعي ومرادي.


شيخنا الفاضل..أرجو المعذرة لأني مررت على الردود سريعا فلم أنتبه.

الأخ الفاضل القضاعي



> وإيجاز ما نقلتي لنا من علم نافع هو :
> هناك : تشريع وهذا لا يسمى حكم بغير ما أنزل الله لأن المشرع قد لا يكون حاكماً كحال المجالس التشريعية .
> وهناك : حاكم بغير ما أنزل الله : يأتي بقانون ويحكم به بين الناس وله حالات منها الكفر الأكبر ومنها الأصغر .
> وهناك : التحاكم لغير ما أنزل الله وفيه تفصيل عند أهل العلم بين التحاكم الذي يكون ردة والتحاكم الذي يُعذر صاحبها .
> 
> وهذا كلام على الأنواع لا الأعيان , والله أعلم .


جزاك الله خيرا وهذه الثلاث حالات هي ما توصلت إليها لكن الشيخ يقول أربع!!
فأين الرابعة؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

[color="blue"]


> ولكن الذي لم يفقه علم الفتوى ومتى تستعمل هو الذي لم يأخذ الواقع في الاعتبار , ويستدل بهذه الفتوى.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يا (رعاك وهداك وسلَّمك الله) الذي لا يفقه الكلام المكتوب والمعاد مرَّاتٍ عديدةٍ كيف له أن يحاور بتهذيبٍ وأدبٍ وفقهٍ! بل يقذف زبدًا ونارًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  صاحب الموضوع يقول: لا أفتي، بل أباحث وأحاور! ولا أسوِّغ بل أٌقدِّم عذرًا لمن قد يكفَّر وقد لا يعذر بعد المحاورة وترك التَّقليد والنَّظر للواقع! ولا أنزل شيئًا على شيءٍ.. 
وبعد كلِّ هذا ههنا من يعيد: "فقه علم الفتوى"؟!



> وأنت تعلم يقيناً بأن هذه الفتاوى كانت قبل وصول الأحزاب الإسلامية إلى السلطة , وبقاء الحال على ما كان بل أسوء مما كان , بل أقروا المنكر بدل تخفيفه وربما زادوا فيه ما ليس فيه والله المستعان , والحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره , فلو كانت هذه الأحوال في ذاك الزمان , لاختلفت الفتوى , هداك الله .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنت تعلم أنَّنا لا نتكلَّم عن وصول "الإسلاميين" إلى السُّلطة فقط! بل دخولهم إليها وعدم قدرتهم على التَّغيير على زعمهم، والتي قيل فيها لمن تندِّمهم على فتاواهم:



> س 5: هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
> ج 5: لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرشح نفسه رجاء أن ينتظم في سلك حكومة تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتعمل بغير شريعة الإسلام، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن ينتخبه أو غيره ممن يعملون في هذه الحكومة، إلا إذا كان من رشح نفسه من المسلمين ومن ينتخبون يرجون بالدخول في ذلك أن يصلوا بذلك إلى تحويل الحكم إلى العمل بشريعة الإسلام، واتخذوا ذلك وسيلة إلى التغلب على نظام الحكم، على ألا يعمل من رشح نفسه بعد تمام الدخول إلا في مناصب لا تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
> وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
> عضو: عبدالله بن قعود - عضو: عبدالله بن غديان - نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي - الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
> 
>  فتوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
>  السؤال: ما حكم الانتخابات الموجودة في الكويت , علماً بأن أغلب من دخلها من الإسلاميين ورجال الدعوة فتنوا في دينهم؟ وأيضاً ما حكم الانتخابات الفرعية القبلية الموجودة فيها يا شيخ؟!
> الجواب: أنا أرى أن *الانتخابات واجبة*, يجب أن نعين من نرى أن فيه خيراً, لأنه إذا تقاعس أهل الخير من يحل محلهم؟ أهل الشر, أو الناس السلبيون الذين ليس عندهم لا خير ولا شر, أتباع كل ناعق, فلابد أن نختار من نراه صالحاً فإذا قال قائل: اخترنا واحداً لكن أغلب المجلس على خلاف ذلك, نقول: لا بأس, هذا الواحد إذا جعل الله فيه بركة وألقى كلمة الحق في هذا المجلس سيكون لها تأثير ولابد, ....
> فأقول: حتى لو فرض أن مجلس البرلمان ليس فيه إلا عدد قليل من أهل الحق والصواب سينفعون, لكن عليهم أن يصدقوا الله عز وجل, [u]...



 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ألم يفقه المشايخ الواقع أوفقهوه وسيندمون عليه! أتسمِّي هذه فتواى طيَّارة لم تفهم على وجهها أواستغلَّت وحُرِّفت فلا عذرٍ لمحرِّف فيها؟!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> فلا يقال لم يفقهوا ثم فقهوا , بل يقال حكموا بعلم , ثم حكموا بعلم زائد , وهذا الظن بالأفاضل من أهل العلم .
> وخذ هذه القاعدة : كل من يقول أن العالم المعروف بالعلم والفضل والتدقيق , حكم بدون تصور صحيح , فهو إما جاهل لا يعرف حال أهل العلم , وإما صاحب هوى .
> ولكن تنبه للقيد (( معروف بالعلم والفضل والتدقيق )) وليس كل فاضل بهذا الوصف والمعصوم من عصمه الله .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بورك فيك.. ليس هذا حديثنا فلا تطل القول فيه، فإنِّي أدري البيت وما فيه.. فما غيَّرت اسمه بقولك: "فلا يقال لم يفقهوا ثم فقهوا , بل يقال حكموا بعلم , ثم حكموا بعلم زائد" هو ما يختصر بقولة: لم يفقه الواقع.. لكن بتطويل العبارة وتهذيبها، لكن النَّتيجة واحدة.. إلَّا إن تكلَّمت بلغةٍ أخرى!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ألستَ تعلمُ -بورك فيك- أنَّ هذه قاعدة ((رافضيَّة)) تدعو إلى عصمة الشُّيوخ، وعدم وقوع الخطأ منهم..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأتمنَّى أن تجود عليَّ بتأصيلٍ أونصٍّ واحدٍ عن إمام من السَّلف (( معروف بالعلم والفضل والتدقيق ، وطبعًا أنت من تحدِّد وتميُّز من يحوز على هذه الصِّفات ومن يُحرم منها ويطرد)) على أنَّ العالم لا يمكن أبدًا أن يخطيء في تصوِّر الواقع أبدًا أبدًا!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أم سلفيةُ بعض النَّاس خيرٌ من سلفيَّة الأئمَّة؟!

----------


## أبو ممدوح

لو تنظر ياشيخ في الفتوى تعلم بأن واقع من دخل البرطمانات لم يلتزم بالضوابط المذكورة:



> س 5: هل يجوز التصويت في الانتخابات والترشيح لها؟ مع العلم أن بلادنا تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .
> ج 5: لا يجوز للمسلم أن يرشح نفسه رجاء أن ينتظم في سلك حكومة تحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، وتعمل بغير شريعة الإسلام، فلا يجوز لمسلم أن ينتخبه أو غيره ممن يعملون في هذه الحكومة، إلا إذا كان من رشح نفسه من المسلمين ومن ينتخبون يرجون بالدخول في ذلك أن يصلوا بذلك إلى تحويل الحكم إلى العمل بشريعة الإسلام، واتخذوا ذلك وسيلة إلى التغلب على نظام الحكم، على ألا يعمل من رشح نفسه بعد تمام الدخول إلا في مناصب لا تتنافى مع الشريعة الإسلامية.
> وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
> عضو: عبدالله بن قعود - عضو: عبدالله بن غديان - نائب الرئيس: عبد الرزاق عفيفي - الرئيس: عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز


و إقرأ معي تصريحات بعضهم:
فأحدهم يقول بأن جماعته لن تجبر الناس على تبني مبادئ الشريعة الاسلامية في حياتهم اليومية ولن تعمل على اغلاق دور العرض السينمائي والمطاعم التي تقدم مشروبات روحية. !!!!
ويقول :فالناس أحرار فيما ينوون فعله !!
و الآخر يقول:" أما مخاوف البعض من الرجعية وفرض الحجاب وتقييد الحريات ومنها حرية المرأة مخاوف غير حقيقية ، " 
و آخر يقول :"لا نهدف إلى اسلمة المجتمع "!!!
ويقول آخر:"ان اي تغيير في التشريعات ********* المعمول بها في البرلمان السابق الذي كانت تهيمن عليه ***** سيخضع لاستفتاء شعبي تجسيدا لمبادئ الديمقراطية"
وغيرها من الطوام القولية قارن بين الكلام أعلاه و الشروط التي في الفتوى هل التزموا بها ؟

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  (.. بعض المتسرِّعين في التَّكفير إلى إلجام أقلامهم قليلًا .. هذا موضوعي ومرادي)
بارك الله فيك واستعملك في طاعته وجعلك من جنده .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لي سؤال :
ألا ترى فرق بين ____ (حاكم) أو (حزب) هو الذي صنع النظام وغيّر ووو، ثم يعتذر له (بالنجاشي) .
أعني (من كان في بلاد الإسلام) لاسيما (....) .
فإنك ترى من تردي وانحطاط كل شيء : في الدين والاجتماع والاعتقادات ...
و(البشكة) تسعى (لمشاريع) مشبوهة ....
فإن ما حوله بلاد الإسلام التي انتشر بها ومنها خرج ، والأصل فيهم الدعوة إلى شرع الله والاستقامة فيه، ثم يدخل بينهم التسوس .. 
(نعم) ما استطاع أن يغير بالكلية ، لكن له أن يسعى ، ولا يتصور (بل محال) أنه كالأسير _________

فهل يعتذر لهذا الصنف بحال النجاشي وغيره ..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عجبًا لكم يا إخوة! مقصودي من الفتاوى السابقة ليس الدعوة ولا الدفاع عن الدخول للبرلمانات والحثِّ على ذلك، بل كبح التَّكفير والتَّبديع الذي رأيناه لأجل هذه الفتاوى التي تؤكِّد وجود عذرٍ لهؤلاء قد يتأوَّلون به، هذا مرادي من الموضوع، وقد كرَّرته مرارًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فمن دخل هذه البرلمانات من ((بعض)) الإسلاميين المحاولين للإصلاح يحتجُّ بحججٍ أقرب إلى الحجج المساقة في تلكم الفتاوى، التَّيميَّة والعثيمينيَّة والبازيَّة.. أنَّه أراد الإصلاح وأراد تغيير المنكر ..الخ بغضِّ النَّظَر عن رجحان هذا الرأي في نفس الأمر، أو هل الحال هناك هي الحال هنا عند التَّحقيق، فما ههنا أحدهم حتى ((يبيَّن له)) أنَّ تلك الحُجَّة غير صحيحة.. الخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أدعُ في حياتي إلى العمل السِّياسي كهؤلاء! والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو شعيب

> وقد كانوا يتعاقدون الحلف للحماية والدفع وكانوا يدفعون إلى ضرورة لأنهم كانوا نشرا لا سلطان عليهم ينصف المظلوم من الظالم ويمنع القوي عن الضعيف فكانت الضرورة تؤديهم إلى التحالف فيمتنع به بعضهم من بعض وكان ذلك معظم ما يراد الحلف من أجله


لم يكن هذا الحلف أو التناصر خاصاً بأهل الفضول .. بل شمل كل أهل مكة ، حتى من دخل فيها .

ذكر ابن اسحاق في السيرة ، وابن كثير في البداية والنهاية ، والقرطبي في تفسيره ،  وغيرهم ، أن حلف الفضول تكوّن لما (( اجتمعت قبائل من قريش في دار عبد الله بن جُدْعان - لشرفه ونسبه - فتعاقدوا وتعاهدوا على ألا يجدوا بمكة مظلوماً من أهلها أو غيرهم إلا قاموا معه حتى تُرَدّ عليه مظلمته ، فسمت قريش ذلك الحِلف حلفَ الفضول . أي حِلف الفضائل )) اهـ

باختصار هم حرّموا الظلم في مكة .. لذلك عمّ هذا الحكم أهلها وغير أهلها ، ولا أظن أن هذه المسألة من الإبهام بمكان حتى لا تُعى .

وتناصرهم في ذلك هو كتناصر من يضع للناس قانوناً يسير عليه أهل بلدة ما .

فمن حرّم الخمر مثلاً ، وتعاقد عليه مع وجهاء قومه وتحالف ، تناصروا مع بعضهم على منع الخمر وتحريمه في بلدتهم .. وليس هو تحالف مناصرة خاص بأعيان من تحالفوا ، ولا يدخل فيه غيرهم .

وحتى لو قلنا بذلك .. يبقى السؤال : هو إما يأخذ صفة التشريع أو صفة الحكم .. ولا ينفك عن ذلك .

فإن كان تشريعاً .. فلنقل أنه كفر .. وإن كان حُكماً ، فهل يُعد من حكم الجاهلية ؟ .. وداخل في قول الله تعالى : { أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون } ؟ .. وهل نقول إن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أقرّ كفار قريش على حكم الجاهلية - حاشاه - ؟

ولكن نرى عند البعض - ولا أعني أحداً معيناً - أنه يفزع من كلمة "قانون" .. وكأن الله - عز وجل - قال إن من قال بأي قانون فهو كافر .

وما أقوله في هذا الشأن هو أن قوانين الكفار التي وافقت الفطرة ، والتي مستندها أصلاً الفطرة ، هي مما يجوز التحاكم إليه عند الضرورة .. وأما ما كان مستندها الشرائع والأديان الكفرية ، فهذا مما لا يجوز بحال التحاكم إليها .

هذا ، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

> عجبًا لكم يا إخوة! مقصودي من الفتاوى السابقة ليس الدعوة ولا الدفاع عن الدخول للبرلمانات والحثِّ على ذلك، بل كبح التَّكفير والتَّبديع الذي رأيناه لأجل هذه الفتاوى التي تؤكِّد وجود عذرٍ لهؤلاء قد يتأوَّلون به، هذا مرادي من الموضوع، وقد كرَّرته مرارًا.
>  فمن دخل هذه البرلمانات من ((بعض)) الإسلاميين المحاولين للإصلاح يحتجُّ بحججٍ أقرب إلى الحجج المساقة في تلكم الفتاوى، التَّيميَّة والعثيمينيَّة والبازيَّة.. أنَّه أراد الإصلاح وأراد تغيير المنكر ..الخ بغضِّ النَّظَر عن رجحان هذا الرأي في نفس الأمر، أو هل الحال هناك هي الحال هنا عند التَّحقيق، فما ههنا أحدهم حتى ((يبيَّن له)) أنَّ تلك الحُجَّة غير صحيحة.. الخ.
>  ولم أدعُ في حياتي إلى العمل السِّياسي كهؤلاء! والسلام عليكم


أود أن أسألك يا أخ عدنان ، مع اتفاقي معك في جملة هذا القول ، من حيث إعذار الآخذ بهذه الفتاوى ، بل حتى إعذار القائل بها ، إن كانت قائمة على أصل شرعي صحيح ، وهو إنكار المنكر وتحكيم الشريعة وما إلى ذلك .. لكن هل لهؤلاء البرلمانيين حُكم المنتسب إلى جماعة ما ، وهي جماعة المشرّعين أو جماعة الديموقراطيين ؟

وهل حكمه - عند من يرى كُفر الديموقراطية والتشريع - هو كحكم المنتسب إلى الجماعة العلمانية أو الشيوعية أو الاشتراكية وغيرها ؟

وإن كان هناك فرق ، فهل لك أن توضحه ؟

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

يا أبا شعيب أنا أحرر ردا على مسألة حلف الفضول وإيرادك الذي أوردته حولها, ولكثرة الانشغال - الذي يضطرني لتخصيص حصة يومية محددة لبحوث المنتديات ( وبحث الفضول  ليس الوحيد ) -  أوردت كلام الجصاص من باب الفائدة وتفتيح الأذهان وكمدخل, ولم أورده بالضرورة ردا على اسشهادك لأني لم أبين وجه الشاهد منه, لكني أعلم أنك من النوع الذي يبحث فأحببت أن ألقيه بين يديك تنظر فيه وتتأمله.

 ولي أغراض من كلام الجصاص لم أفصح عنها وهناك نقول أخرى ستثري البحث إن شاء الله.

 وأنبهك اختصارا أن غرضي من إيراد نقل الجصاص ليس الشمول وعدم الشمول للحلف لجميع أفراد مكة, فليس هذا من الأوصاف التي بنيت عليها ردي على استشكالك - حتى اللحظة - والذي أحرره حاليا, ومع ذلك من باب الفائدة وتصحيح المعلومة فليس كل أهل مكة دخلوا في الحلف, وراجع كلام ابن إسحاق وغيره في تسمية من دخل في ذلك الحلف من القبائل وتعدادهم بالاسم.

 وأما جملتك الأخيرة فلا تتعلق بموضوعنا أصلا, ولكني لا أستطيع تجاوزها, فعجيب استدلالك على جواز التحاكم إلي قوانينهم في ما وافق الفطرة للضرورة, فيقال لك:

 أولا: ليس في حلف الفضول تشريع ولا قضاء ولا تحاكم أصلا, وإنما هو جبر واستعمال للقوة والسيف لردع أمور تعارفوا على أنها من الظلم بغض النظر عن منطلق كل منهم في عدها ظلما, واتفاق إراداتهم على استعمال القوة لمنع الشيء مع اختلاف منطلقاتهم التي حركت تلك الإرادات أمر متصور, بل ومرجح في ظل مجتمع ليس له قانون مشترك يتفقون على تعظيمه والانقياد له, وإنما يقوم على الجوار والأحلاف التي تستخدم فيها القوة لتنفيذ ما يريد ولو كان ظلما بينا كتخالفهم على الغارات والغزو. ولو كان الحلف يستلزم التشريع للأحكام تحليلا وتحريما لكانوا مشرعين محللين للظلم في أحلافهم التي عقدوها على الغارات والغزو. فعلم أن مجرد عقد الحلف لا يستلزم التشريع, وسيأتيك في الرد تفصيل استدلالات أخرى من الأثر والنظر لتكييف الحلف على أنه استعمال للقوة في أمور اتفقت إرادات المتحالفين على إيقاعها أو منع إيقاعها بما لا يستلزم اتحاد منطلقاتهم وكونهم مشرعين لها.

 ثانيا: يقال أن الفطرة أو العقل يقتضيان تحريم الظلم إجمالا, ولكن الظلم كمعنى إجمالي إنما يوجد في الأذهان ولا يتجسد في الواقع إلا كوقائع تفصيلية, والشريعة جاءت بتفصيل الأحكام التي تبين ما هو الظلم وما هو ليس بظلم من الوقائع, ومن المحال عقلا أن يقع التحاكم في تحريم الظلم هكذا بمعناه الإجمالي ! وإنما يرد التحاكم على وقائع, وأحكام تلك الوقائع لا تستند للفطرة كاستناد تحريم الظلم الإجمالي لها.

 ثالثا: إذا جعلت كون مستند جواز التحاكم للضرورة هو استناد القانون للفطرة أو العقل - بعد التسليم جدلا أن هذا ممكن الوقوع حيث منعنا وقوع في الوقائع التفصيلية في ( ثانيا ) أعلاه -فالاطراد الذي ينبني عليه صحة تعليلك يقتضي أن تجيز ذلك في غير الضرورة, فإذا كان الوصف المؤثر عندك هو الفطرة فلا محل لذكر الضرورة ما دام القانون مستندا للفطرة, فاجعله جائزا على كل حال ! - ومثلك لا أظنه يفعل -, فإن قيدته بالضرورة فعلام جعلت الفطرة مؤثرة في الحكم ما دامت الضرورة عندك تجيز مثل هذا.

 هذا اختصارا, واضطريت تبعا لا قصدا أن أفصح  عن بعض ما سأدرجه في الرد الذي أحرره, أسأل الله تيسير إتمامه على الوجه الذي يرضيه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أود أن أسألك يا أخ عدنان ، مع اتفاقي معك في جملة هذا القول ، من حيث إعذار الآخذ بهذه الفتاوى ، بل حتى إعذار القائل بها ، إن كانت قائمة على أصل شرعي صحيح ، وهو إنكار المنكر وتحكيم الشريعة وما إلى ذلك .. لكن هل لهؤلاء البرلمانيين حُكم المنتسب إلى جماعة ما ، وهي جماعة المشرّعين أو جماعة الديموقراطيين ؟
> وهل حكمه - عند من يرى كُفر الديموقراطية والتشريع - هو كحكم المنتسب إلى الجماعة العلمانية أو الشيوعية أو الاشتراكية وغيرها ؟
> وإن كان هناك فرق ، فهل لك أن توضحه ؟
> وجزاك الله خيراً


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا أدري..

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

للأخ عدنان:

 هناك فرق بين أن تعتبر استناد القوم لكلام ابن تيمية يقوم مقام التأويل المانع من التكفير, وبين أن تزيد على ذلك فتعتبره سلفا لهم بحيث تنفي عنهم أنهم أتوا بقول لا سلف لهم فيها وأحدثوا ما ليس لهم فيه مستند من كلام المتقدمين.

 فالأول يرجع لنظر المجتهد في مدى كونه تأويلا سائغا يدرأ التكفير, والثاني نمنعه حتى تخرِّج مناطات ابن تيمية من كلامه على صورة النجاشي وتنقحها ثم تحققها في واقعة البرلمانات المسماة بالتشريعية.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> للأخ عدنان:
> هناك فرق بين أن تعتبر استناد القوم لكلام ابن تيمية يقوم مقام التأويل المانع من التكفير, وبين أن تزيد على ذلك فتعتبره سلفا لهم بحيث تنفي عنهم أنهم أتوا بقول لا سلف لهم فيها وأحدثوا ما ليس لهم فيه مستند من كلام المتقدمين.
> فالأول يرجع لنظر المجتهد في مدى كونه تأويلا سائغا يدرأ التكفير, والثاني نمنعه حتى تخرِّج مناطات ابن تيمية من كلامه على صورة النجاشي وتنقحها ثم تحققها في واقعة البرلمانات المسماة بالتشريعية.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ليس سلفًا للدَّاخلين فقط، بل للمفتين لهم أيضًا بذلك، وهو سلفٌ لهم عندهم، وعند من يعذرهم باعتبار أنَّ ذلك (فهمهم له)، وإن لم يكن كذلك عندك أوعندي.. وقضيَّة التنقيح والتحقيق لا علاقة لها بما ذكرته.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> ليس سلفًا للدَّاخلين فقط، بل للمفتين لهم أيضًا بذلك، وهو سلفٌ لهم عندهم، وعند من يعذرهم باعتبار أنَّ ذلك (فهمهم له)، وإن لم يكن كذلك عندك أوعندي.. وقضيَّة التنقيح والتحقيق لا علاقة لها بما ذكرته.


 ممتاز جدا: مادام سلفا لهم ولمن يفتي لهم في ظنهم دون أن يلزم أن يكون سلفا عند غيرهم فقد تم المطلوب, وتحصيل ذلك أنهم مدعين لكونه سلفا لهم, ونحن نمنع هذه الدعوى ونطالب بإثباتها بتخريج مناطات ابن تيمية وتنقيحها ثم تحقيقها ليخرجوا على كلامه في النجاشي ويجعلوه سلفا لهم مثبتين ذلك لغيرهم. وما لم يتم ذلك فإيراد كلام ابن تيمية هكذا ووضعه كسند لهم دون التخريج والتنقيح والتحقيق هو دعوى مرسلة لا فائدة منها.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حولها ندندن.




> ونحن نمنع هذه الدعوى ونطالب بإثباتها بتخريج مناطات ابن تيمية وتنقيحها ثم تحقيقها ليخرجوا على كلامه في النجاشي ويجعلوه سلفا لهم مثبتين ذلك لغيرهم.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تنس تخريج وتنقيح وتحقيق مناطات غيره ممَّا تقدَّم نقل قولهم من المعاصرين. وتقدَّم أنَّ  الاستدلال بقضيَّة النَّجاشيَّ ليست كلَّ شيءٍ في الباب! والتنبيه على هذا قد تقدَّم.




> فإيراد كلام ابن تيمية هكذا *ووضعه كسند لهم* دون التخريج والتنقيح والتحقيق هو دعوى مرسلة لا فائدة منها.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أين رأيت هذا في كلامي؟

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

حبيبي عدنان, أنا لم أكذب عليك, ولا همة عندي لتتبع كلامك وبيان كيف فهمت ذلك, فإن حاصل ذلك أن أثبت أنك قلت بشيء ورجعت عنه, أو أني تخيلت شيئا فهمته خطئا فحينها أرجع أنا عنه, وكلها أمور شخصية لن تفيد القارئ, وما دمت قلت نصا أنك تدندن حول المذكور فالحمد لله, واعتبرني توهمت واقبل اعتذاري وتقديري لك.

 وإن شئت لي طلب أخوي كرما لا أمرا أن تراجع مشاركاتك فلعل فيها ما يوهم ذلك, فتستفيد - نفع الله بك - من معرفة كيف تزيد من التحرز في أسلوبك مستقبلا. فإن قلت أني مدع لا برهان لي وأن علي الإثبات لا عليك فاقبل إذا اعتذاري, ولست مصرا ولا مهتما على إثبات أمر لا يفيد إثباته القارئ.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأمر سهلٌ يا أخانا، ولا يحتاج إلى همَّة ولا تتبُّع ولا أمور شخصيَّة وزيادة تحرُّزٍ! وإن أردَّت أن أسجَّل لك تراجعًا عن كلامٍ قلته سابقًا (فهمت منه الأمر الثاني الذي ذكرته)كتبته لك ههنا! وما اتَّهمك أحدٌ بالكذب والوهم، فلستَ بحاجةٍ إلى مثل هذا الدفاع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو كشفتَ للإخوة أنِّي أخطأتُ (ثم تراجعتُ الآن) فلا بأس عليك، فالأمر سهلٌ أيضًا..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المهم أن تواصل مناقشاتك وتمضي فيها موفَّقًا مسدَّدًا، وتتجاوز الوقوع في تشخيص الموضوع معي. 
أعانك الله.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> حولها ندندن..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  للتَّنبيه: وحتى لا يُساء فهم كلامي، و(لمزيدٍ من التحرُّز) فلم أقصد من الدَّندنة حول ما ذكره الأخ أنِّي موافقه في كلِّ ما يذكره، لا في الأصل ولا فيما تفرَّع عنه، ولعلَّ هذا الإجمال هو ما حمله على أنِّي أتراجع وأخطيء وأتملَّص الآن؟!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قصدُّتُ من الدندنة أنَّ هذا محور كلامنا وحوارنا الذي ينبغي أن يكون، وأنَّ الأمر الأول (وهو إمكانية العذر المانع من التَّكفير) قد يكون محلَّ اتِّفاقٍ على الأقل بيني وبين غيري كما لاح من كلامهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا بأس لمن أراد الاستفاهم أوالتخطئة لما ذكرته (سلفًا)، وهو موجودٌ كلُّه والحمدلله = أن يقتبس ذلك من كلامي أنا، لا من فهمه الخاطيء له، أوإلزامي باللَّوازم الباطلة من عنده.
كما لا أنسى التَّذكير بحرمة الأخوة التي بيننا وكرم النَّفس اللذين يمنعان من إساءة الأدب في الحوار الدافع لردَّة الفعل بمثله.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

ذكرت أن قولك حولها ندندن لا يلزم منه موافقتي في كل ما أقول, طبعا لا يلزم منه موافقتي في كل قول ذكرته في هذا الموضوع الذي شاركت فيه أكثر من مشاركة, هذا بديهي.

 ولكن المهم أنك قلته تعليقا على قولي:

 ( ممتاز جدا: مادام سلفا لهم ولمن يفتي لهم في ظنهم دون أن يلزم أن يكون سلفا عند غيرهم فقد تم المطلوب, وتحصيل ذلك أنهم مدعين لكونه سلفا لهم, ونحن نمنع هذه الدعوى ونطالب بإثباتها بتخريج مناطات ابن تيمية وتنقيحها ثم تحقيقها ليخرجوا على كلامه في النجاشي ويجعلوه سلفا لهم مثبتين ذلك لغيرهم ).

 والذي فهمت أنك وافقتني عليه وظننت أنك رجعت إليه هو أن كون كلام ابن تيمية - الذي يظنون أنه سند لهم - يمثل سلفا لهم دعوى تحتاج للإثبات بتخريج المناط فتنقيحه فتحقيقه.

 فهل أنا مخطئ في فهمي ؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  باختصار: عندنا (قومٌ)، وليست الطَّائفة الفلانيَّة بعينها، تزعم أنَّها متأوِّلة التحلُّل في الدخول للبرلمانات والحكم بغير ما انزل الله ... الخ، وتزعم أنَّ ما تقدَّم من نقل كلام الأئمَّة وغيرهم ممَّن يقلِّدون قولهم كالشيخين القرضاوي وعبدالرحمن عبدالخالق وغيرهم.. حُجَّةٌ لهم، وأنَّ كلام ابن تيميَّة (ليس في النَّجاشي وحده بل في أصل الأمر) حُجَّة لهم أيضًا = فقد نعذرهم في ذلك ونجعل ذلك حُجَّة في منع تكفيرهم فهذا لا دندنة فيه!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن ما ذكرته في قولك:



> وتحصيل ذلك أنهم مدعين لكونه سلفا لهم, ونحن نمنع هذه الدعوى *ونطالب بإثباتها بتخريج مناطات ابن تيمية وتنقيحها ثم تحقيقها* ليخرجوا على كلامه في النجاشي ويجعلوه سلفا لهم مثبتين ذلك لغيرهم..


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أوافقك و(أدندن معك) في المسطور المحمَّر عليه، وهو النَّظر في حالهم وهل يتوافق مع ما احتجُّوا به.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا في أنِّي أبحث معك تحقيق وتنقيح وتخريج نفس كلام ابن تيميَّة وهل هو حُجَّة في هذا الباب، وهل يؤدِّي إلى ما فهمته أنا، لا أولئك المطالبين بالإثبات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأنا قلتُ سلفًُا: لا أنزِّل شيئًا على شيءٍ، ولا أقصد الكلام على حالٍ معيَّنةٍ، فلكل حالٍ حكمٌ، ولا ينبغي استحضار فكرة ذهنيَّة معيَّنةٍ للتحاور مع شخص يتكلَّم في العموميَّات التي لكل حال فيها حكمًا؛ فيصير الحوار في اتِّجاهين متباينين. وبس

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

قولك: 




> حولها ندندن.
>  ولا تنس تخريج وتنقيح وتحقيق مناطات غيره ممَّا تقدَّم نقل قولهم من المعاصرين. وتقدَّم أنَّ  الاستدلال بقضيَّة النَّجاشيَّ ليست كلَّ شيءٍ في الباب! والتنبيه على هذا قد تقدَّم.
>  أين رأيت هذا في كلامي؟


 أما كون الاستدلال بقضية النجاشي رحمه الله ليست كل شيء في الباب فمسلم, وأنا أمنع أن تكون هي أو غيرها صالحة للاستدلال في الباب وأعدها شبهات. وليس المراد من الموضوع كما أفهم إيراد جميع استلالاتهم ومناقشتها فلا نطيل في ذلك لأن المقام ليس مقامه.

 والأصل في مثل هذه المسائل الخطيرة النظر في الأدلة والتحوط فيها لأقصى حد, ولذلك المعاصرين ممن أجاز غفر الله لهم ليس قولهم بذاته حجة كما هو مسلم عند الجميع حتى في فروع المسائل, فلا يستجاز به وحده هذا الدخول في البرلمانات التشريعية, فكيف وأقوالهم معارضة بأقوال علماء آخرين منعوا ذلك, فتتساقط الأقوال وتبقى الحجاج - على أن التساقط يكون عند تعارض الأدلة وأقوالهم أصلا ليست أدلة بذاتها, فذكر التساقط هنا تجوز وإلزام لمن يعاملون أقوالهم معاملة الأدلة مخالفين تنظيراتهم, والكلام عام أقوله استطرادا لا تعيينا لك يا أخ عدنان فأنت بعيد عن ذلك كما هو واضح من مشاركاتك.

غفر الله لعلماء المسلمين ورحم ميتهم ونفع بحيهم..

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بارك الله فيك,

 أفهم أنك لست مطالب بالإثبات ما دمت لم تدَّع أن كلام ابن تيمية يمثل سلفا لهم. أفهم هذا وأتفق معك فيه. وأفهم أن كوننا اتفقنا على هذا لا يعني أنك توافقني في بقية ما ذكرته في بقية كلامي في العديد من المشاركات في هذا الموضوع.



 ولا داعي لأن تقتبس وأنا سحبت كلامي كما تقدم واعتذرت عن توهم ما لم ترده ..

 نفع الله بك..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أفهم أنك لست مطالب بالإثبات ما دمت لم تدَّع أن كلام ابن تيمية يمثل سلفا لهم. أفهم هذا وأتفق معك فيه...


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يا أخانا.. متى قلتُ هذا؟ يبدو أنَّك تتكلَّم عن صورةٍ أوصورٍ بعينها في ذهنك!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  كلام ابن تيميَّة وغيره لا يمثِّل سلفًا لبعض من في ذهنك وغيرك ممَّن قد سبق أن ناقشني ههنا، أنا أقول: قد يكون كلام ابن تيميَّة حجَّة لبعض من يقع في مثل الحال التي ذكرها وبيَّنها، وههنا مشاركةٌ سابقةٌ:



> والقدر الذي أردُّته ههنا في المسألة ليس تحقيق أمر النَّجاشي، بل تحقيق موقف ابن تيمية من مثله فيما لو ثبت ما ذكره عنه أولم يثبت؛ فهو يقرَّر ذلك سواء صحَّ خبر النَّجاشيِّ أولم يصحَّ يتكلَّم عن المسألة ويقرِّرها، ويذكر قصَّة النَّجاشي كمثال، *فلو* ثبت مثله أخذ حكمه..

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> يا أخانا.. متى قلتُ هذا؟ يبدو أنَّك تتكلَّم عن صورةٍ أوصورٍ بعينها في ذهنك!
>  كلام ابن تيميَّة وغيره لا يمثِّل سلفًا لبعض من في ذهنك وغيرك ممَّن قد سبق أن ناقشني ههنا، أنا أقول: قد يكون كلام ابن تيميَّة حجَّة لبعض من يقع في مثل الحال التي ذكرها وبيَّنها، وههنا مشاركةٌ سابقةٌ:


 أنا لا أتكلم عن صورة بعينها, أنا أتكلم عن الانتخابات - عموما - التي أتبعت أنت كلام ابن تيمية الذي عنونت له موضوعك بسياق بعض الفتاوى المتعلقة بها 

 وكل ما قمت به في عبارتي الأخيرة التي رددت عليها بكلامك هذا هو أني أعدت تلخيص ما قلته أنت قبلها:




> لا في أنِّي أبحث معك تحقيق وتنقيح وتخريج نفس كلام ابن تيميَّة وهل هو حُجَّة في هذا الباب، وهل يؤدِّي إلى ما فهمته أنا، لا أولئك المطالبين بالإثبات.


 فالحديث متصل عن أولئك المطالبين بالإثبات وأنا فهمت أنك غير مطالب بالإثبات لأنك لا تدعي أن كلام ابن تيمية يمثل سلفا لهم يرفع عنهم الاتصاف بأنهم ليس لهم في ذلك سلف من المتقدمين.

 هذا غاية ما في الأمر.

----------


## طارق منينة

حوار طيب جدا
لكن اخي ابو فاطمة  الحسني اكرمكم الله هل تسمح لي بان استفيد منكم في تحليلكم او شرحكم لنص ابن تيمية عن يوسف عليه السلام وعمله عند الملك وكلام شيخ الاسلام في عرض طبيعة هذا العمل والشرائع التي كان يحتكم اليها الملك وشعب مصر -وهل قال ابن تيمية شيئا بناءا علي عرضه لحال يوسف عليه السلام مع الشرائع التي كان يتحاكم اليها المصريون وقتئذ -هل بني علي ذلك امور فقهية مثل اقرار بعض الظلم -اقرار قدري لارضي عنه طبعا- لنفي بعضه الاخر 
او اقرار بعض الكفر -باقرار بعض شرائعه كما لايخفي!-لنفي بعضه الاخر وعمل محاولات  دائمة لنفع الخلق والمؤمنين 
ومعلوم ان شيخ الاسلام وصف عمل يوسف عليه السلام   عند الملك بانه لاينافي التوكل والتوكل من التوحيد خصوصا اذا تعلق الكلام بيوسف النبي الموحد  ثم تعليق ابن تيمية علي ذلك بالآية الكريمة :فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم

من هنا ربما نعرف لماذا تعترض او توافق او نفهم كيف يفهم عنكم او المعارضين لكم   الفكرة كاملة وتعليقهم علي النص نفسه  والبعض ولااقصد هنا وانما في اماكن اخري رفضوا النظر الي النص والتعليق عليه لاسباب قد تكون مفهومة
ثم هل الحكومات العلمانية اليوم مثل حكومة ملك مصر ايام يوسف عليه السلام او كانت حكومة الملك اسلامية كما حاول البعض الخروج من الاشكال بقول مجاهد رحمه الله
ولو كان الامر يتعلق بشرع من قبلنا وكفي فلم استخرج شيخ الاسلام من حال يوسف في مصر عليه السلام وحال النجاشي في قومه  مااستخرجه من فقه ولذلك فتعليق المعارض علي النص نفسه والموافق مهم جدا-وهل وصل احد من الاسلاميين اليوم في الكويت او مصر او الاردن الي ترك الصلاة او ترك العمل بالشرائع مطلقا كحالة النجاشي الذي لم يستطع اعلان انه مسلم ومعلوم ان اخوناننا في البرلمانات انما يعلنون ليس فقط انهم مسلمون وانما انهم يريدون اقامة شريعة الرحمن وان كان تظهر منهم امور وكأنها موافقة علي الظلم او اقرار بعضه وهذا الامر ايضا تكلم عن شيخ الاسلام في النص المشهور وقال بان هذا ايضا من الحكمة والفقه والتقوي المستطاعة

واخيرا متي يمكننا استخدام او العمل بفقه شيخ الاسلام في المسألة خصوصا وقد تكلم  في النص نفسه عن الحاكم الظالم والحاكم الذي له شرائع غير اسلامية؟
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

أخي ابن الشاطئ الحقيقي زادك الله أدبا وعلما ووفقني وإياك لكل خير


 أولا: النص الذي ذكرته عن ابن تيمية ليتك تحيلنا على موضعه للفائدة.

 ثانيا: بعض العبارات التي سقتها فيها عدم وضوح أو احتمال وأحتاج أن استفصل عنها لأقف على مرادك.

 ثالثا: شبهات البرلمانيين مدعي التشريع كثيرة, وعلى كل حال أخي الكريم أنا لم أتصدى للكلام عن البرلمانات ابتداءً, وأشتغالي حاليا ليس بهذه المسألة وإن كان لي فيها شيء من القراءة والتأمل في تصويرها ومواقف الإسلاميين منها واستدلاتهم فيها.

 وإنما شاركت في هذا الموضوع مشاركات عارضة - لغرض التعليق على بعض ما رأيت أن التعليق عليه قد يفيد - حول موضوع النجاشي وربطه بالبرلمانات التشريعية تحديدا - , إذ هو موضوع النقاش كما أفهم وكما فهم غيري ممن شارك هنا, ولا أرى أن يتحول النقاش من نقطة لأخرى خارج إطار قضية النجاشي ولو كانت ذات صلة بالانتخابات, لأننا حتى نخرج بنقاش علمي مفيد لا بد أن نركز على كل نقطة على حدة ونشبعها بحثا ونقاشا.

 وعموما الشبهة هذه طرحت قديما ونوقشت في عدة مؤلفات وتناولتها العديد من الفتاوى والأبحاث, وإذا سرت على منهج التدقيق في مناط الأصل ( قصة يوسف عليه السلام ) تخريجا وتنقيحا ثم ذهبت للفرع فتصورته بشمولية ودقة ودرست تحقيق المناط فيه فستضع يدك على مفاتيح المسألة وتتجلى لك الأمور, وحتى لو لم تقم بذلك بنفسك فإن قراءة كلام المؤيدين والمعارضين في ضوءه سيفيدك جدا, ويجعل عندك دقة نظر في كلامهم وفهم لمناطات أحكامهم وبالتالي تستطيع تقييمه والحكم عليه بالنسبة لنفسك.

 وأنا أقول كلاما مجملا استصحبه في كل ما يريد المجيزون أن يجعلوه أصلا لعضوية البرلمانات التشريعية: أن من يستدل بمثل هذه الوقائع ويدعيها أصلا لفعله - أو يدعي أن أحد العلماء تكلم عليها بما يجعل من ذلك العالم سلفا له - هو الذي يدعي ارتباطها بواقعنا فعليه هو أن يقوم بهذه المهمة, أما أن يرسل الدعاوى ويريدنا أن نسلم له دون أن يثبت فلا.




> ولو كان الامر يتعلق بشرع من قبلنا وكفي فلم استخرج شيخ الاسلام من حال يوسف في مصر عليه السلام وحال النجاشي في قومه  مااستخرجه من فقه


 لا أرى ما العلاقة بين مسألة شرع من قبلنا وبين قضية النجاشي رحمه الله تحديدا.

----------


## طارق منينة

بارك الله فيك والنص  موجود في مجموع فتاوي ابن تيمية الجزء ال20ص56-57
وسانقله ان شاء الله لما اصل اليه ملف ورد وهو عندي لكن لااعرف الان الوصول اليه -ابتسامة




> لا أرى ما العلاقة بين مسألة شرع من قبلنا وبين قضية النجاشي رحمه الله تحديدا.


عندك حق-لاارتباط ولااستنباط

وانما الامر يتعلق بموضوع يوسف عليه السلام المشار اليه  وهي مسالة مثارة من قبل البعض القليل
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك لكم

----------


## أبو ممدوح

لماذا لانجعل قول ابن تيمية في النجاشي من المتشابه ونرده الى المحكم من قوله .
وهو هذا:(أقصد المحكم)

في الفتاوى [14/476] : ( إن الشرك والقول على الله بغير علم والفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والظلم لا يكون فيها شئ من المصلحة) ، وقال : ( إن إخلاص الدين لله والعدل واجب مطلقا في كل حال وفي كل شرع ) .
وقال في الفتاوى [14/477] : ( وما هو محرم على كل أحد في كل حال لا يباح منه شئ وهو الفواحش والظلم والشرك والقول على الله بلا علم ) .

وقال في الفتاوى [14/470-471] : ( إن المحرمات منها ما يقطع بأن الشرع لم يبح منه شيئا لا لضرورة ولا غير ضرورة كالشرك والفواحش والقول على الله بغير علم والظلم المحض ، وهي الأربعة المذكورة في قوله تعالى { قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون } ، فهذه الأشياء محرمة في جميع الشرائع وبتحريمها بعث الله جميع الرسل ولم يبح منها شيئا قط ولا في حال من الأحوال ولهذا أنزلت في هذه السورة المكية ).

----------


## طارق منينة

نعم الشرك لايباح منه شيء وكله ظلم وليس فيه نفع
لكن نطق المكره به ينفعه اما الشرك في ذاته فهو باطل ولاينفع اهله
ولم يبح الله الشرك ابدا اما نطق المكره به كمثال فلايدخل في اباحة الشرك والخبيث 
والتلبس به ظاهريا للاكراه لايجعل الشرك مباحا
ومن المعلوم ان الجاسوس في الاسلام قد يصل الي مرحلة التخفي داخل العدو وهنا قد يتلبس بامور شركية او كفرية ظاهرية للحصول علي مصالح للامة عامة ونافعة يكون فيها وجوده بينهم -كمفسدة ظاهرة-بالمقارنة بالمعلومات التي يحصل عليها للامة ضئيل وقليل 

وربما هذا قد حصل بعضه من نعيم ابن مسعود-الصحابي رضي الله عنه- في غزوة الاحزاب ومثله علي بعض الاقوال في مسالة محمد بن مسلمة  الخبير بيهود! رضي الله عنه-واباحة الرسول  له رضي الله عنه ان يقول فيه صلي الله عليه وسلم
وهذا ليس دفاعا عن الشرك والطاغوت ولا عن الكفر والجبروت ولاقوانين جنكيزخان او ماشابهه من قوانين الفرنسيس والامري انجليزيكان  او الانجلوسكسوكان

----------


## القضاعي

> وعموما الشبهة هذه طرحت قديما ونوقشت في عدة مؤلفات وتناولتها العديد من الفتاوى والأبحاث, وإذا سرت على منهج التدقيق في مناط الأصل ( قصة يوسف عليه السلام ) تخريجا وتنقيحا ثم ذهبت للفرع فتصورته بشمولية ودقة ودرست تحقيق المناط فيه فستضع يدك على مفاتيح المسألة وتتجلى لك الأمور, وحتى لو لم تقم بذلك بنفسك فإن قراءة كلام المؤيدين والمعارضين في ضوءه سيفيدك جدا, ويجعل عندك دقة نظر في كلامهم وفهم لمناطات أحكامهم وبالتالي تستطيع تقييمه والحكم عليه بالنسبة لنفسك.
> .


بارك الله فيك أبا فاطمة 
أفدنا ببعض المراجع التي تكلمت عن هذه الشبهة فضلاً وتكرماً ,

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

العهد بعيد لكن سأحاول الأيام القادمة أبحث عن بعضها إن شاء الله

----------


## شذى الجنوب

سؤال للشيخ عدنان للاستفادة وحسب..
تقول:



> باختصار: عندنا (قومٌ)، وليست الطَّائفة الفلانيَّة بعينها، تزعم أنَّها متأوِّلة التحلُّل في الدخول للبرلمانات والحكم بغير ما انزل الله ... الخ، وتزعم أنَّ ما تقدَّم من نقل كلام الأئمَّة وغيرهم ممَّن يقلِّدون قولهم كالشيخين القرضاوي وعبدالرحمن عبدالخالق وغيرهم.. حُجَّةٌ لهم، وأنَّ كلام ابن تيميَّة (ليس في النَّجاشي وحده بل في أصل الأمر) حُجَّة لهم أيضًا = فقد نعذرهم في ذلك ونجعل ذلك حُجَّة في منع تكفيرهم فهذا لا دندنة فيه!


نعذرهم مطلقا؟ وإلَّم يتحقق فيهم المناط؟

----------


## أبو ممدوح

ماهو الاكراه الذي ألجأهم الى الدخول في البرلمانات و هل هو اكراه ملجيء يا أخي ابن الشاطيء ؟

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

لو استدل مستدل بهذا النص عن ابن تيمية: 

((... وكثيرًا ما يتولى الرجل بين المسلمين والتتار قاضياً، بل وإماماً، وفي نفسه أمور من العدل يريد أن يعمل بها؛ فلا يمكنه ذلك. بل هناك من يمنعه ذلك، ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها...)) 

 فيقال: مفاد هذا النص أنه إذا تولى بين المسلمين قاضيا فيعمل بما يستطيع من الحق والحكم بما أنزل الله, ولا مؤاخذة عليه فيما لا يستطيع, وليس في هذا النص من ابن تيمية - ولو كان في زمن الياسق - أن هذا القاضي كان يحكم بالياسق, فلا يستدل به على عضوية البرلمان التشريعية بما تتضمنه من تحكيم الدستور والخضوع له وادعاء التشريع للبرلمان مع الله جل وعلا عن الشريك وعن الشبيه. 

وعضو البرلمان التشريعي هو من رجال السلطةالتي يسمونها التشريعية, والوظيفة المدعاة لعضو البرلمان المسمى بالتشريعي هي تمثيل إرادة الشعب في التشريع المدعى من دون الله, وهو مع ذلك خاضع مستسلم منقاد للطاغوت المسمى بالدستور, وليست وظيفته القضاء بين الخصوم فهذا عندهم من اختصاص رجالات السلطة القضائية.

----------


## أبو شعيب

الأخ أبو فاطمة ،

سأنتظر بحثك الموعود في حلف الفضول ، إن شاء الله ، ولن أستعجل ..

لكن لي تعقيب بسيط على قولك :



> ثالثا: إذا جعلت كون مستند جواز التحاكم للضرورة هو استناد القانون للفطرة أو العقل - بعد التسليم جدلا أن هذا ممكن الوقوع حيث منعنا وقوع في الوقائع التفصيلية في ( ثانيا ) أعلاه -فالاطراد الذي ينبني عليه صحة تعليلك يقتضي أن تجيز ذلك في غير الضرورة, فإذا كان الوصف المؤثر عندك هو الفطرة فلا محل لذكر الضرورة ما دام القانون مستندا للفطرة, فاجعله جائزا على كل حال ! - ومثلك لا أظنه يفعل -, فإن قيدته بالضرورة فعلام جعلت الفطرة مؤثرة في الحكم ما دامت الضرورة عندك تجيز مثل هذا.


جعلت ذلك من الضرورة لأن فيه تسليط الكافر على المؤمن ، والله - عز وجل - يقول : { ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلاً } .. وقال أيضاً : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالاً ودّوا ما عنتم } .. وغير ذلك من الآيات والأثار التي تفيد اعتزال أهل الكفر والبراءة منهم وعدم توليتهم شيئاً من أمور المسلمين .

وقد قلتُ كلمة ليتك عقّبت عليها :



> وحتى لو قلنا بذلك .. يبقى السؤال : هو إما يأخذ صفة التشريع أو صفة الحكم .. ولا ينفك عن ذلك .
> 
> فإن كان تشريعاً .. فلنقل أنه كفر .. وإن كان حُكماً ، فهل يُعد من حكم الجاهلية ؟ .. وداخل في قول الله تعالى : { أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون } ؟ .. وهل نقول إن رسول الله  أقرّ كفار قريش على حكم الجاهلية - حاشاه - ؟

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

لعلك توضح لنا يا شيخ عدنان مرادك بهذا الكلام:




> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.. مثل هذا المنتدى إنَّما هو للتباحث وإنضاج الفكر، لا الفتوى والتنزيل على الواقع وبعث ذلك في البلدان والعباد..
>  فلا بأس بذكر ما يراه الإنسان حقًّا ليناقش ويتحقَّق الأمر فيه كما ذكرتَ.
>  فالاختلاف في كون ذلك أصلًا هو من هذا الباب أيضًا، بلْه ما تفرَّع عنه من كون ما يماثله يأخذ حكمه.
>  فإذن.. هو قولٌ له وجهٌ من النَّظر، وليس من أقوال أهل البدع والحزبيين كما شاع وذاع عند البعض.. وهل كلام ابن تيمية والمشايخ المذكورين من هذا الصنف؟!



ألست في هذا النقل جعلت القول في البرلمانات التشريعية بسبب كلام ابن تيمية قولا له وجه من النظر وليس مبتدعا, وهذا ما ذكرت لك أنك تراجعت عنه عندما قلت لك بأنه لا يحصل إلا بعد تخريج وتنقيح فتحقيق مناطات ابن تيمية في واقعة البرلمان.

 أرجو التوضيح وإزالة اللبس

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> جعلت ذلك من الضرورة لأن فيه تسليط الكافر على المؤمن ، والله - عز وجل - يقول : { ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلاً } .. وقال أيضاً : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالاً ودّوا ما عنتم } .. وغير ذلك من الآيات والأثار التي تفيد اعتزال أهل الكفر والبراءة منهم وعدم توليتهم شيئاً من أمور المسلمين .


 ههنا نقطة تتصل بتباحث لم نتمه بيننا في السابق, وذلك لاحتياجه لوقت لم يتيسر حتى الآن, وهو أن التحاكم فيه خضوع وانقياد للمتحاكم إليه, فمثله لا يجوز صرفه لغير الله تعالى, ولذلك قال تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا }

 فسمى إيمان مريد التحاكم - بله فاعله - زعما, والزعم الكذب. وسمى المتحاكم إليه من دونه طاغوتا, فدل على أنه بذلك عُبِد من دون الله, وذكر تعالى معجبا نبيه أنه أمرهم بالكفر بالطاغوت, فدل على أن المتحاكم غير كافر بالطاغوت, وذكر أن الشيطان بذلك يريد أن يضل مريدي التحاكم ضلالا بعيدا, والضلال البعيد في كثير من النصوص - إن لم يكن كلها - ورد بعد ذكر الشرك.

 فالمسألة ليست فقط تسليط للكافر وتولية له, مع أن ذلك أيضا صحيح.

 والترخيص بالضرورة إنما يرد على فعل المحرم, وأما الشرك بالله فلم يرخص الله إلا للمكره: { إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان }

 عموما النقاش سنعود إليه في موضعه هناك يوما ما.

- يبقى قضية الفطرة والضرورة والتعليل بأحدهما, فالذي أقوله هو أنك إن عللت بالضرورة وجعلتها هي المؤثرة - مع أن تأثير الضرورة في الترخيص فيباب الشرك غير مسلم - فيبقى تعليلك الترخيص بكون القانون الذي يتحاكم إليه مستند للفطرة لا مدخل له في الحكم, لأن الضرورة بذاتها هي التي جاء تعليق الشرع للأحكام عليها في نصوص الترخيص عموما. وإن عللت بالفطرة لكونها توافق الشرع فهذه المناسبة تقتضي الجواز المطلق وليس الترخيص في حالات الضرورة فقط فتنبه.

 أما قولك:

 ( وحتى لو قلنا بذلك .. يبقى السؤال : هو إما يأخذ صفة التشريع أو صفة الحكم .. ولا ينفك عن ذلك )

 بل ينفك ويكون من باب استعمال القوة أو ما يسمى بالتنفيذ

 وأنا لم أفرد هذا بتعليق, لأن جوابه متضمن في كلامي, وهو كما سلف أن حلف الفضول حلف على استعمال القوة والجبر وليس حلف قضاء بين الخصوم ترفع إليه المنازعات, فهو ليس حلف حكم, ولم يتضمن ابتداء تحريم شيء, بل ورد على معنى الظلم الإجمالي الذي استقر تحريمه عند المتحالفين قبل الحلف - سواءً قلنا بالفطرة أو العقل أو بأسباب مختلفة لكل شخص - , وليس الحلف بذاته هو الذي حرم الظلم, وإنما الحلف اتفاق على استعمال القوة على منع ما اتفق عند الجميع - مسبقا - أنه يعد ظلما, والمنع هنا بمعنى التنفيذ وليس الحكم فتنبه.

وسيأتيك في البحث ما يبين ذلك بجلاء إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو سماحة

قال ابن تيمية: "فالمؤمن إذا كان بين الكفار والفجار لم يكن عليه أن يجاهدهم بيده مع عجزه ولكن إن أمكنه بلسانه وإلا فبقلبه مع أنه لا يكذب ويقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه إما أن يظهر دينه وإما أن يكتمه وهو مع هذا لا يوافقهم على دينهم كله بل غايته أن يكون كمؤمن آل فرعون وأمرأة فرعون وهو لم يكن موافقا لهم على جميع دينهم ولا كان يكذب ولا يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه بل كان يكتم إيمانه
وكتمان الدين شيء وإظهار الدين الباطل شيء آخر فهذا لم يبحه الله قط إلا لمن أكره بحيث أبيح له النطق بكلمة الكفر والله تعالى قد فرق بين المنافق والمكره.
والرافضة حالهم من جنس حال المنافقين لا من جنس حال المكره الذي أكره على الكفر وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان فإن هذا الإكراه لا يكون عاما من جمهور بني آدم بل المسلم يكون أسيرا أو منفردا في بلاد الكفر ولا أحد يكرهه على كلمه الكفر ولا يقولها ولا يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه وقد يحتاج إلى أن يلين لناس ! من الكفار ليظنوه منهم وهو مع هذا لا يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه بل يكتم ما في قلبه
وفرق بين الكذب وبين الكتمان فكتمان ما في النفس يستعمله المؤمن حيث يعذره الله في الإظهار كمؤمن آل فرعون وأما الذي يتكلم بالكفر فلا يعذره إلا إذا أكره والمنافق الكذاب لا يعذر بحال ولكن في المعاريض مندوحة عن الكذب ثم ذلك المؤمن الذي يكتم إيمانه يكون بين الكفار الذين لا يعلمون دينه وهو مع هذا مؤمن عندهم يحبونه ويكرمونه لأن الإيمان الذي في قلبه يوجب أن يعاملهم بالصدق والأمانة والنصح وإرادة الخير بهم وإن لم يكن موافقا لهم على دينهم كما كان يوسف الصديق يسير في أهل مصر وكانوا كفارا وكما كان مؤمن آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه ومع هذا كان يعظم موسى ويقول أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله سورة غافر 28" منهاج السنة 6/424
وهنا ترى الفرق في الحكم بين الفرد الواحد والحكومة! وهو ما يفسر كلام شيخ الإسلام عن النجاشي ومؤمن آل فرعون ويوسف عليه السلام ومحمد بن مسلمة ونعيم الغطفاني والقاضي في بلاد التتر؛  إذ لا يصلح قياسها على أمة رضيت بكاملها أن تتحاكم إلى غير شرع الله تعالى!! ثم حاربت من طالب بإقامة الشرع!! فالإكراه لا يُتصوّر من الجمهور كما قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
وعلى من كان في صفوف الكفار أو موالياً لهم ظاهراً وهو في الباطن مع المسلمين أن يبلغ المسلمين بذلك وينسِّق معهم، لا أن يحاربهم!! ويحذر منهم!! ويتهمهم بالتشدد وعدم الحنكة السياسية!! ويتعاون مع الكفار ضدهم!! وينشر أسرارهم وأخبارهم!! ويجند الجنود ويجيش الجيوش لحربهم!!

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

> [color="red"]
> 
> إذ لا يصلح قياسها على أمة رضيت بكاملها أن تتحاكم إلى غير شرع الله تعالى!! ثم حاربت من طالب بإقامة الشرع!! فالإكراه لا يُتصوّر من الجمهور كما قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
> وعلى من كان في صفوف الكفار أو موالياً لهم ظاهراً وهو في الباطن مع المسلمين أن يبلغ المسلمين بذلك وينسِّق معهم، لا أن يحاربهم!! ويحذر منهم!! ويتهمهم بالتشدد وعدم الحنكة السياسية!! ويتعاون مع الكفار ضدهم!! وينشر أسرارهم وأخبارهم!! ويجند الجنود ويجيش الجيوش لحربهم!!


 لا يتصور من الجمهور ولكن هل يتصور على الجمهور ؟

 وهل الأمة رضيت بكاملها أن تتحاكم إلى غير شرع الله ؟!

 هل كتمت الأمة - لو سلم جدلا  أنها كلها كتمت - ما يقتضيه الإيمان في بعض المسائل أم جهرت بالكفر ؟؟ 

وشيخ الإسلام أليس فرق بين الذي يكتم وبين الذي يجاهر بالكفر ؟؟




> والله تعالى قد فرق بين المنافق والمكره.
> والرافضة حالهم من جنس حال المنافقين لا من جنس حال المكره الذي أكره على الكفر وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان فإن هذا الإكراه لا يكون عاما من جمهور بني آدم بل المسلم يكون أسيرا أو منفردا في بلاد الكفر ولا أحد يكرهه على كلمه الكفر ولا يقولها ولا يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه وقد يحتاج إلى أن يلين لناس ! من الكفار ليظنوه منهم وهو مع هذا لا يقول بلسانه ما ليس في قلبه بل يكتم ما في قلبه
> وفرق بين الكذب وبين الكتمان فكتمان ما في النفس يستعمله المؤمن حيث يعذره الله في الإظهار كمؤمن آل فرعون وأما الذي يتكلم بالكفر فلا يعذره إلا إذا أكره والمنافق الكذاب لا يعذر بحال


  والنقل الذي قدمته مفيد - خاصة في مسألة التجسس وحديث نعيم بن مسعود - , ولكن الاعتراض على فهمك منه ما تقدمت الإشارة إليه.

----------


## طارق منينة

لم يرد في كلامي المتقدم اي معني يؤدي الي ان البرلمانيين الاسلاميين داخلون في باب الاكراه!
انما يدخل الامر في فقه الموازنات الذي ذكره شيخ الاسلام في النص المشهور له عن عمل يوسف عليه السلام عند ملك مصر  واشار الي مسالة الموازنات والترجيحات والتقوي بحسب الاستطاعة
وانا اتكلم هنا من الناحية العلمية فقط اما التطبيق وفي اي زمن وتحت اي حكم او عمل لاي ملك فهذا لم يرد في كلامي

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

أيضا من الناحية العلمية في فقه الموازنات والترجيحات أنه فقه له ضوابط, ومن أهمها أن يعلم أن المصلحة الكبرى التي لأجلها استرخصت المهج في الجهاد هي أن تعلى كلمة الله ويكون الدين كله له, قال تعالى: { وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ } الأنفال- (39). وقال تعالى: { وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ من القتل }. وقال تعالى: { وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ } قال ابن كثير: " ولما كان الجهاد فيه إزهاق النفوس وقتلُ الرجال، نبَّه تعالى على أنّ ما هم مشتملون عليه من الكفر بالله والشرك به والصد عن سبيله أبلغ وأشد وأعظم وأطَم من القتل؛ ولهذا قال: { وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ } قال أبو مالك: أي: ما أنتم مقيمون عليه أكبر من القتل.
وقال أبو العالية، ومجاهد، وسعيد بن جبير، وعكرمة، والحسن، وقتادة، والضحاك، والربيع ابن أنس في قوله: { وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ } يقول: الشرك أشد من القتل ".

 وبهذا تتبين المفسدة الكبرى, وهي الشرك وأن يكون الدين بعضه بله كله لغير الله.

  فمن جنس هذه المفسدة العظمى الكبرى مفسدة إقرار الدستور المنصوب طاغوتا تضفى عليه صفات الربوبية, فالحلال ما أحل والحرام ما حرم, والطاعة والخضوع والتسليم لما شرع, وإليه يرجع الأمر كله, فبه تسن القوانين, ومنه تستمد مشروعية التصرفات والأقوال والأفعال والقوانين والأنظمة واللوائح والقرارات, فكل ما خالفه باطل ولو كان من عند الله جل وعلا وتنزه وتقدس, وكل ما وافقه حق ولو كان من عند أبليس لعنه الله ولعن أتباعه من شياطين الإنس والجن.

 بل النائب نفسه تضفى عليه صفات الربوبية من نسبة التشريع إليه وتسميته مشرعا وفق الدستور.

 فأي مصلحة مزعومة هي ملغاة في جانب اعتبار هذه المفاسد, لأنها أعظمها, ولذلك لم يأت في الشرع ارتكابها - أعنى مفسدة الشرك وما كان من جنسه -  إلا وصاحبها مستحق لأعلى أوصاف الذم, ومستحق للعقوبة الأبدية في الآخرة والخلود في جهنم.

 ولم يعتبر في الشرع شيء في هذا الباب إلا الإكراه, فقد جعل الشارع له تأثيرا في هذا الباب على المُكرَه إذا تحقق الإكراه بشروطه المعتبرة, قال تعالى: { مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } (106)- النحل.  فجعل المكره وحده معذورا إن كان قلبه مطمئنا بالإيمان, وأهدر الدنيا كلها بما فيها من مصالح دنيوية مهما عظمت من الاعتبار, فقال في الآية التي بعدها: { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ } (107) - النحل.

 ويناسب الكلام في شناعة إضفاء صفات الربوبية على الدستور, بل وعلى النواب أنفسهم الذين يطلق عليهم مشرعين, يناسب ذلك إيراد ما قاله الشنقيطي رحمه الله في أضواء البيان:

 " يقول الشنقيطي رحمه الله: 

" مسألة

اعلم أن الله جل وعلا بين في آياته كثيرة ، صفات من يستحق أن يكون الحكم له ، فعلى كل عاقل أن يتأمل الصفات المذكورة ، التي سنوضحها الآن إن شاء الله ، ويقابلها مع صفات البشر المشرعين للقوانين الوضعية ، فينظر هل تنطبق عليهم صفات من له التشريع . سبحان الله وتعالى عن ذلك .
فإن كانت تنطبق عليهم ولن تكون ، فليتبع تشريعهم .

وإن ظهر يقيناً أنهم أحقر وأخس وأذل وأصغر من ذلك ، فليقف بهم عند حدهم ، ولا يجاوزه بهم إلى مقام الربوبية . سبحانه وتعالى أن يكون له شريك في عبادته ، أو حكمه أو ملكه . فمن الآيات القرآنية التي أوضح بها تعالى صفات من له الحكم والتشريع:

- قوله هنا : { وَمَا اختلفتم فِيهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى الله } ، ثم قال مبيناً صفات من له الحكم { وَمَا اختلفتم فِيهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى الله ذَلِكُمُ الله رَبِّي عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ فَاطِرُ السماوات والأرض جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَمِنَ الأنعام أَزْواجاً يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السماوات والأرض يَبْسُطُ الرزق لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } [ الشورى : 10 - 12 ] .

فهل فى الكفرة الفجرة المشرعين للنظم الشيطانية ، من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه الرب الذي تفوض إليه الأمور ، ويتوكل عليه ، وأنه فاطر السماوات والأرض أي خالقهما ومخترعهما ، على غير مثال سابق ، وأنه هو الذي خلق للبشر أزواجاً ، وخلق لهم أزواج الأنعام الثمانية المذكورة في قوله تعالى : { ثَمَانِيَةَ أَزْوَاجٍ مَّنَ الضأن اثنين } [ الأنعام : 143 ] الآية ، وأنه { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السميع البصير } وأنه { لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السماوات والأرض } ، وأنه هو الذي { يَبْسُطُ الرزق لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَقْدِر } أي يضيقه على من يشاء وهو { بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } .

فعليكم أيها المسلمون أن تتفهموا صفات من يستحق أن يشرع ويحلل ويحرم ، ولا تقبلوا تشريعاً من كافر خسيس حقير جاهل .

- ونظير هذه الآية الكريمة قوله تعالى { فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله والرسول إِن كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً } [ النساء : 59 ] فقوله فيها : { فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله } كقوله في هذه { فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى الله } .

وقد عجب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد قوله : { فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى الله } من الذين يدعون الإيمان مع أنهم يريدون المحاكمة ، إلى من لم يتصف بصفات من له الحكم ، المعبر عنه في الآيات بالطاغوت ، وكل تحاكم إلى غير شرع الله فهو تحاكم إلى الطاغوت ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : { أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الذين يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُواْ بِمَآ أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَآ أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يتحاكموا إِلَى الطاغوت وَقَدْ أمروا أَن يَكْفُرُواْ بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشيطان أَن يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلاَلاً بَعِيداً } [ النساء : 60 ] .

فالكفر بالطاغوت ، الذي صرح الله بأنه أمرهم به في هذه الآية ، شرط في الإيمان كما بينه تعالى في قوله : { فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بالطاغوت وَيْؤْمِن بالله فَقَدِ استمسك بالعروة الوثقى } [ البقرة : 256 ] .

فيفهم منه أن من لم يكفر بالطاغوت لم يتمسك بالعروة الوثقى ، ومن لم يستمسك بها فهو مترد مع الهالكين .

- ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : { لَهُ غَيْبُ السماوات والأرض أَبْصِرْ بِهِ وَأَسْمِعْ مَا لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ يُشْرِكُ فِي حُكْمِهِ أَحَداً } [ الكهف : 26 ] .

فهل في الكفرة الفجرة المشرعين من يستحق أن يوصف بأن له غيب السماوات والأرض؟ وأن يبالغ في سمعه وبصره لإحاطة سمعه بكل المسموعات وبصره بكل المبصرات؟ وأنه ليس لأحد دونه من ولي؟
سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك علواً كبيراً؟

- ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : { وَلاَ تَدْعُ مَعَ الله إلها آخَرَ لاَ إله إِلاَّ هُوَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلاَّ وَجْهَهُ لَهُ الحكم وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ } [ القصص : 88 ] .

فهل في الكفرة الفجرة المشرعين من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه الإله الواحد؟ وأن كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه؟ وأن الخلائق يرجعون إليه؟

تبارك ربنا وتعاظم وتقدس أن يوصف أخس خلقه بصفاته .

- ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : { ذَلِكُم بِأَنَّهُ إِذَا دُعِيَ الله وَحْدَهُ كَفَرْتُمْ وَإِن يُشْرَكْ بِهِ تُؤْمِنُواْ فالحكم للَّهِ العلي الكبير } [ غافر : 12 ]

فهل في الكفرة الفجرة المشرعين النظم الشيطانية ، من يستحق أن يوصف في أعظم كتاب سماوي ، بأنه العلي الكبير؟
سبحانك ربنا وتعاليت عن كل ما لا يليق بكمالك وجلالك .

- ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : { وَهُوَ الله لا إله إِلاَّ هُوَ لَهُ الحمد فِي الأولى والآخرة وَلَهُ الحكم وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ } [ القصص : 70 ] { قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ الله عَلَيْكُمُ الليل سَرْمَداً إلى يَوْمِ القيامة مَنْ إله غَيْرُ الله يَأْتِيكُمْ بِضِيَآءٍ أَفَلاَ تَسْمَعُونَ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ الله عَلَيْكُمُ النهار سَرْمَداً إلى يَوْمِ القيامة مَنْ إله غَيْرُ الله يَأْتِيكُمْ بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ فِيهِ أَفلاَ تُبْصِرُون وَمِن رَّحْمَتِهِ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الليل والنهار لِتَسْكُنُواْ فِيهِ وَلِتَبتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } [ القصص : 70 - 73 ] .

فهل في مشرعي القوانين الوضعية ، من يستحق أن يوصف بأن له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة ، وأنه هو الذي يصرف الليل والنهار مبيناً بذلك كمال قدرته ، وعظمة إنعامه على خلقه .

سبحان خالق السماوات والأرض ، جل وعلا أن يكون له شريك في حكمه أو عبادته ، أو ملكه .
- ومن الآيات الدالة على ذلك قوله تعالى : { إِنِ الحكم إِلاَّ للَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلاَّ تعبدوا إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أَكْثَرَ الناس لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } [ يوسف : 40 ] .

فهل في أولئك من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه هو الإله المعبود وحده ، وأن عبادته وحده هي الدين القيم؟

سبحان الله وتعالى عما يقول الظالمون علواً كبيراً .

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { إِنِ الحكم إِلاَّ للَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ المتوكلون } [ يوسف : 67 ] .

فهل فيهم من يستحق أن يتوكل عليه ، وتفوض الأمور إليه؟

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { وَأَنِ احكم بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَآ أَنزَلَ الله وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ واحذرهم أَن يَفْتِنُوكَ عَن بَعْضِ مَآ أَنزَلَ الله إِلَيْكَ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فاعلم أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الله أَن يُصِيبَهُم بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الناس لَفَاسِقُونَ أَفَحُكْمَ الجاهلية يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ الله حُكْماً لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ } [ المائدة : 49 - 50 ] .

فهل في أولئك المشرعين من يستحق أن يوصف بأن حكمه بما أنزل الله وأنه مخالف لاتباع الهوى؟ وأن من تولى عنه أصابه الله ببعض ذنوبه؟ لأن الذنوب لا يؤاخذ بجميعها إلا في الآخرة؟ وأنه لا حكم أحسن من حكمه لقوم يوقنون؟

سبحان ربنا وتعالى عن كل ما لا يليق بكماله وجلاله . ومنها قوله تعالى : { إِنِ الحكم إِلاَّ للَّهِ يَقُصُّ الحق وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الفاصلين } [ الأنعام : 57 ] .
فهل فيهم من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه يقص الحق ، وأنه خير الفاصلين؟

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { أَفَغَيْرَ الله أَبْتَغِي حَكَماً وَهُوَ الذي أَنَزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الكتاب مُفَصَّلاً والذين آتَيْنَاهُمُ الكتاب يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ بالحق فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الممترين وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقاً وَعَدْلاً } [ الأنعام : 114 - 115 ] الآية .

فهل في أولئك المذكورين من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه هو الذي أنزل هذا الكتاب مفصلاً ، الذي يشهد أهل الكتاب أنه منزل من ربك بالحق ، وبأنه تمت كلماته صدقاً وعدلاً أي صدقاً في الأخبار ، وعدلاً في الأحكام ، وأنه لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم؟
سبحان ربنا ما أعظمه وما أجل شأنه .

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَّآ أَنزَلَ الله لَكُمْ مِّن رِّزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ مِّنْهُ حَرَاماً وَحَلاَلاً قُلْ ءَآللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى الله تَفْتَرُونَ } [ يونس : 59 ] .

فهل في أولئك المذكورين من يستحق أن يوصف بأنه هو الذي ينزل الرزق للخلائق ، وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون تحليل ولا تحريم إلا بإذنه؟ لأن من الضروري أن من خلق الرزق وأنزله هو الذي له التصرف فيه بالتحليل والتحريم؟
سبحانه جل وعلا أن يكون له شريك في التحليل والتحريم .

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَآ أَنزَلَ الله فأولئك هُمُ الكافرون } [ المائدة : 44 ] .
فهل فيهم من يستحق الوصف بذلك؟
سبحان ربنا وتعالى عن ذلك .
ومنها قوله تعالى : { وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الكذب هذا حَلاَلٌ وهذا حَرَامٌ لِّتَفْتَرُواْ على الله الكذب إِنَّ الذين يَفْتَرُونَ على الله الكذب لاَ يُفْلِحُونَ مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } [ النحل : 116 - 117 ] .
فقد أوضحت الآية أن المشرعين غير ما شرعه الله إنما تصف ألسنتهم الكذب ، لأجل أن يفتروه على الله ، وأنهم لا يفلحون وأنهم يمتعون قليلاً ثم يعذبون العذاب الأليم ، وذلك واضح في بعد صفاتهم من صفات من له أن يحلل ويحرم .

- ومنها قوله تعالى : { قُلْ هَلُمَّ شُهَدَآءَكُمُ الذين يَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ الله حَرَّمَ هذا فَإِن شَهِدُواْ فَلاَ تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ } [ الأنعام : 150 ] الآية .

فقوله : { هَلُمَّ شُهَدَآءَكُمُ } صيغة تعجيز ، فهم عاجزون عن بيان مستند التحريم . وذلك واضح في أن غير الله لا يتصف بصفات التحليل ولا التحريم . ولما كان التشريع وجميع الأحكام ، شرعية كانت أو كونية قدرية ، من خصائص الربوبية . كما دلت عليه الآيات المذكورة كان كل من اتبع تشريعاً غير تشريع الله قد اتخذ ذلك المشرع ربا ، وأشركه مع الله .. " انتهى كلامه وله بقية أطال فيها وأجاد كعادته رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو سماحة

خانني التعبير يا أبو فاطمة
ولكن مقصدي من هذا أنه لا يجوز أن تقوم البلاد كلها بتحكيم القوانين بحجة الإكراه! ثم تُحارِب من يجاهر بحرب الكفار (الأمم المتحدة) بحجة أنهم لا يفهمون السياسة! وأقصد بالأمة القوم (الطائفة) يعني أهل الحل والعقد في بلدٍ ما، بل يجب عليهم أن يتعاونوا مع حاكم مسلم في بلاد أخرى حتى يخلصهم من التبعية الخسيسة للأمم المتحدة الكافرة

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

اتضح قصدك, وقد ذهب ذهني لأمر آخر, فالمعذرة.

----------


## أبو سماحة

سلمك الله أبا فاطمة.. فإنه من قال هلك الناس فهو  أهلكهم.. ولا ترى مثل هذا الهلاك العام إلا عند الرافضة قادة وشعباً.. وأما أمة الإسلام فلا... ولم أكن لأقصد هذا الإطلاق بتاتاً وإنما خانني التعبير.. ونحن هنا في موضع مدارسة ومذاكرة لا فتاوى وتأليف.. وأستغفر الله..
الغريب أن الإكراه أصبح عاماً في الدول الإسلامية التابعة للأمم المتحدة! ومقاومة الكفار بصورة ظاهرة أصبحت شيئاً خاصاً محارباً!! فلا يصلح أن نقيس العام على الخاص! فالنجاشي ومؤمن آل فرعون وجواسيس دولة الإسلام ... يتبعون لدولة إسلامية ظاهرة أو لقوم ظاهرين ويتعاونون معهم.. أما حال أنظمتنا فإنها لا تتبع المقاومة الإسلامية ولا تناصرها بل تحاربها!
 فلا يجوز أن يوافق الشعب وأهل الحل والعقد على تحكيم القوانين الوضعية في بلاد المسلمين بحجة الإكراه! ويثبتوا أركان الدولة على هذه التبعية المقيتة؛ إذا علموا أن هذه الدولة لن تتعاون مع الطائفة المنصورة التي تجاهر بالحق وتقاتل عليه، بل يجب على أهل الحل والعقد أن يناصروا الطائفة المنصورة الظاهرة ولو سراً.. وهو وجوب عيني على كل عالم أو خبير أو قائد.. والذي نراه الآن أن بعض الحكومات تتعاون مع المحتل ضد المسلمين، وكمثال على ذلك انظر تعامل حكومة مصر مع منظمة حماس! منعتهم حتى من إدخال الأدوية والأغذية! ومنعت الجرحى المشوَّهين بالفسفور من الذهاب إلى أوروبا حتى لا يثور الشعب الأوروبي ومنظماته على اليهود! ومنعت مراسلي المنظمات العالمية من دخول غزة حتى لا توثق جرائم الحرب اليهودية! وحاولت إسقاط مرافقي الجرحى بالزنا والعهر حتى تبتزهم ليخرجوا لها بعض المعلومات عن اهل الجهاد وقتلت من خرج هارباً من الحرب إلى مصر واعتقلت من خرج لأجل لقمة العيش وشاركت في الحصار... إلخ! هل مثل هؤلاء يمكن أن نقيسهم على النجاشي الذي كان يتعاون مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم! هؤلاء رضُوا وتابعوا وانسلخوا من الإسلام والإيمان! "

ننتقل إلى نقل آخر لابن تيمية:
"مسألة : فيمن يبوس الأرض دائما هل يأثم ؟ وفيمن يفعل ذلك لسبب أخذ رزق وهو مكره كذلك ؟ الجواب : أما تقبيل الأرض ووضع الرأس ونحو ذلك مما فيه السجود مما يفعل قدام بعض الشيوخ وبعض الملوك فلا يجوز بل لا يجوز الانحناء كالركوع أيضا كما قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : [ الرجل منا يلقى أخاه أينحني له ؟ قال : لا ] ولما رجع معاذ من الشام سجد للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال : [ ما هذه يا معاذ ] قال يارسول الله رأيتهم في الشام يسجدون لأساقفتهم ويذكرون ذلك عن أنبيائهم فقال : [ كذبوا عليهم لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من أجل حقه عليها يامعاذ إنه لا ينبغي السجود إلا لله ] وأما فعل ذلك تدينا وتقربا فهذا من أعظم المنكرات ومن اعتقد مثل هذا قربة ودينا فهو ضال مفتر بل يبين له أن هذا ليس بدين ولا قربة فإن أصر على ذلك استتيب فإن تاب وإلا قتل وأما إذا أكره الرجل على ذلك بحيث لو لم يفعله لأفضى إلى ضربه أو حبسه أو أخذ ماله أو قطع رزقه الذي يستحقه من بيت المال ونحو ذلك من الضرر فإنه يجوز عند أكثر العلماء فإن الإكراه عند أكثرهم يبيح الفعل المحرم كشرب الخمر ونحوه وهو المشهور عن أحمد وغيره ولكن عليه مع ذلك ان يكرهه بقلبه ويحرص على الامتناع منه بحسب الإمكان  ومن علم الله منه الصدق أعانه الله تعالى وقد يعافى ببركة صدقه من الأمر بذلك وذهب طائفة إلى أنه لا يبيح إلا الأقوال دون الأفعال ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس ونحوه قالوا : إنما التقية باللسان وهو الرواية الأخرى عن أحمد وأما فعل ذلك لأجل فضل الرياسة والمال فلا وإذا أكره على مثل ذلك ونوى بقلبه إن هذا الخضوع لله تعالى كان حسنا مثل أن يكرهه على كلمة الكفر وينوي معنى جائرا والله أعلم".
ونستفيد من هذا النقل فوائد:
الأولى: أن قطع أرزاق الناس في دولة ما ومحاصرتهم يعتبر إكراهاً.. كما هو حاصل في أهل غزة الآن.. فالقوانين الوضعية التي أقرتها حماس إنما جاءت من قبيل الإكراه.. يدل على ذلك إحسان الظن بها من قبل العلماء وقادة الجهاد في العالم.
الثانية: أن  قوله: "لأجل فضل الرياسة" مأخوذ من قوله تعالى بعد آية الإكراه: {ذلك بأنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة} والذي يعتبر ضابطاً في هذه المسألة أشار إليه ابن تيمية في موضع آخر فقال في قوله تعالى {من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون}: "هذه الآية لا اختصاص فيها للنصارى بل هي مذكورة بعد قوله تعالى كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس... وقد ذكر أكثر العلماء أن هذه الآية الأخرى في آل عمران نزلت في النجاشي ونحوه ممن آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكنه لم تمكنه الهجرة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا العمل بشرائع الإسلام لكون أهل بلده نصارى لا يوافقونه على إظهار شرائع الإسلام ... ولهذا جعل من أهل الكتاب مع كونه آمنا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنزلة من يؤمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بلاد الحرب ولا يتمكن من الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام ولا يمكنه العمل بشرائع الاسلام الظاهرة بل يعمل ما يمكنه ويسقط عنه ما يعجز عنه كما قال تعالى فإن كان من قوم عدو لكم وهو مؤمن فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة فقد يكون الرجل في الظاهر من الكفار وهو في الباطن مؤمن كما كان مؤمن آل فرعون ... فقد أخبر سبحانه وتعالى أنه حاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب وأخبر أنه كان من آل فرعون رجل مؤمن يكتم إيمانه وأنه خاطبهم بالخطاب الذي ذكره فهو من آل فرعون باعتبار النسب والجنس والظاهر وليس هو من آل فرعون الذين يدخلون أشد العذاب ... وهكذا أهل الكتاب فيهم من هو في الظاهر منهم وهو في باطن يؤمن بالله ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل بما يقدر عليه ويسقط عنه ما يعجز عنه علما وعملا لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها وهو عاجز عن الهجرة إلى دار الإسلام كعجز النجاشي وكما أن الذين يظهرون الإسلام فيهم من هم في الظاهر مسلمون وفيهم من هو منافق كافر في الباطن إما يهودي وإما مشرك وإما معطل كذلك في أهل الكتاب والمشركين من هو في الظاهر منهم وهو في الباطن أهل الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعل ما يقدر على علمه وعمله ويسقط عنه ما يعجز عنه من ذلك
وفي حديث حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت عن أنس قال لما مات النجاشي قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استغفروا لأخيكم فقال بعض القوم تأمرنا أن نستغفر لهذا العلج يموت بأرض الحبشة فنزلت وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم ذكره ابن أبي حاتم وغيره باسانيدهم ... وكذلك ذكر طائفة من المفسرين عن جابر وابن عباس وأنس وقتادة أنهم قالوا نزلت هذه الآية في النجاشي ملك الحبشة واسمه أصحمة وهو بالعربية عطية وذلك أنه لما مات نعاه جبريل للنبي ص - في اليوم الذي مات فيه فقال رسول الله ص - لأصحابه اخرجوا فصلوا على أخ لكم مات بغير أرضكم فقالوا ومن هو قال النجاشي فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى البقيع وزاد بعضهم وكشف له من المدينة إلى أرض الحبشة فأبصر سرير النجاشي وصلى عليه وكبر أربع تكبيرات واستغفر له وقال لأصحابه استغفروا له فقال المنافقون أبصروا الى هذا يصلي على علج حبشي نصراني لم يره قط وليس على دينه فأنزل الله تعالى وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم وما أنزل إليهم خاشعين لله لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا أولئك لهم أجرهم عند ربهم إن الله سريع الحساب
وقد ذهبت طائفة من العلماء إلى أنها نزلت فيمن كان على دين المسيح عليه السلام إلى أن بعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فآمن به كما نقل ذلك عن عطاء... بخلاف من هو في الظاهر منهم (أي الكفار) وفي الباطن من المؤمنين وفي بلاد النصارى من هذا النوع خلق كثير يكتمون إيمانهم إما مطلقا وإما يكتمونه عن العامة ويظهرونه لخاصتهم وهؤلاء قد يتناولهم قوله تعالى وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله الآية فهؤلاء لا يدعون الإيمان بكتاب الله ورسوله لأجل مال يأخذونه كما يفعل كثير من الأحبار والرهبان الذين يأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل ويصدونهم عن سبيل الله فيمنعونهم من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم".
وهذه فتوى من ابن عثيمين في القوانين الوضعية:
"السائل: بالنسبة للحاكم الجزائري يا شيخ! الآن الشباب الذين طلعوا من السجون أكثرُهم لا زال فيهم بعض الدَّخَن، حتى وإن طلعوا من السجون وعُفي عنهم، لكن لا زالوا يتكلَّمون في مسألة التكفير، ومسألة تكفير الحاكم بالعين، وأن هذا الحاكم الذي في الجزائر حاكمٌ كافرٌ، ولا بيعة له، ولا سمع ولا طاعة لا في معروفٍ ولا في منكرٍ؛ لأنَّهم يُكفِّرونهم، ويجعلون الجزائر ـ يا شيخ! ـ أرض ـ يعني ـ أرض كفر.
الشيخ: دار كفر؟
السائل: إي، دار كفر، نعم يا شيخ! لأنَّهم يقولون: إنَّ القوانينَ التي فيها قوانين غربية، ليست بقوانين إسلامية، فما نصيحتُكم أولًا لهؤلاء الشباب؟ وهل للحاكم الجزائري بَيْعَة، علمًا ـ يا شيخ! ـ بأنَّه يأتي يعتمِر ويُظهرُ شعائرَ الإسلام؟
الشيخ: يُصلِّي أو لا يُصلِّي؟
السائل: يُصلِّي يا شيخ!
الشيخ: إذن هو مسلمٌ.
السائل: وأتى واعتمر هنا من حوالي عشرين يومًا أو شهر، كان هنا في المملكة.
الشيخ: ما دام يُصلِّي فهو مسلمٌ، ولا يجوز تكفيرُه، ولهذا لَمَّا سُئل النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخروج على الحُكَّام قال: لا ما صلَّوا [رواه مسلم من حديث عوف بن مالك، وقد تقدَّم.] ، فلا يجوز الخروجُ عليه، ولا يجوزُ تكفيرُه، من كفَّره فهذا ... بتكفيره يُريد أن تعودَ المسألة جَذَعًا [يُقال: أعدتُ الأمرَ جَذَعًا: أي: جديدًا كما بدأ.] ، فله بيعة، وهو حاكمٌ شرعيٌّ.
أما موضوعُ القوانين، فالقوانينُ يجب قبول الحقِّ الذي فيها؛ لأنَّ قبول الحقِّ واجبٌ على كلِّ إنسانٍ، حتى لو جاء بها أكفرُ الناس، فقد قال الله عزَّ وجلَّ: سورة الأعراف الآية 28 وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا فقال الله تعالى: سورة الأعراف الآية 28 قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ [الأعراف 28]. وسكت عن قولهم: سورة الأعراف الآية 28 وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا ؛ لأنَّها حقٌّ، فإذا كان تعالى قبِل كلمةَ الحقِّ من المشركين فهذا دليلٌ على أنَّ كلمةَ الحقِّ تُقبلُ من كلِّ واحد، وكذلك في قصة الشيطان لَمَّا قال لأبي هريرة: إنَّك إذا قرأتَ آيةَ الكرسي لَم يزل عليك من الله حافظ ولا يَقرَبْك الشيطان حتى تُصبح )) قبِل ذلك النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلَّم [رواه البخاري (3275) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.] ، وكذلك اليهودي الذي قال: إنَّا نجد في التوراة أنَّ الله جعل السموات على إصبع، والأرضين على إصبع ـ وذكر الحديث ـ فضحك النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم حتى بَدَت أنيابُه أو نواجِذُه؛ تصديقًا لقوله، وقرأ: سورة الزمر الآية 67 وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ وَالْأَرْضُ جَمِيعًا قَبْضَتُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَالسَّماوَاتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ
[الزمر 67] )) [أخرجه البخاري (4811)، ومسلم (2786) من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه.] .
فالحقُّ الذي في القوانين ـ وإن كـان مِن وَضعِ البشرِ ـ مقبولٌ، لا لأنَّه قول فلان وفلان أو وضْعُ فلان وفلان، ولكن لأنَّه حقٌّ.
وأمَّا ما فيه من خطأ، فهذا يُمكنُ تعديلُه باجتماع أهل الحلِّ العقدِ والعلماء والوُجهاء، ودراسة القوانين، فيُرفَضُ ما خالف الحقَّ، ويُقبلُ ما يُوافِقُ الحقَّ.
أمَّا أن يُكفَّرَ الحاكم لأجل هذا؟!
مع أنَّ الجزائر كم بقيت مستعمَرة للفرنسيين؟
السائل: 130 سنة.
الشيخ: 130سنة! طيِّب! هل يُمكن أن يُغيَّر هذا القانون الذي دوَّنه الفرنسيَّون بين عشيَّة وضحاها؟! لا يُمكن.
أهمُّ شيء: عليكم بإطفاء هذه الفتنة بما تستطيعون، بكلِّ ما تستطيعون، نسأل الله أن يقيَ المسلمين شرَّ الفتن".

ومرة أخرى هذه المعلومات من قبيل المذاكرة لا الفتوى........ نحن في حلقة نقااااااااااش

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> سؤال للشيخ عدنان للاستفادة وحسب..
> تقول:
> نعذرهم مطلقا؟ وإلَّم يتحقق فيهم المناط؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكِ، ولا داعي يا أختنا الكريم عند سؤالك تقديم تمهيدٍ بقولك: "وحسب"، فالأصل أنَّ كلَّ من يشارك ههنا يريد الاستفادة وحسب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأمَّا جواب سؤالك: لا، ولاحظي المسطور بالأحمر:


> باختصار: عندنا (قومٌ)، وليست الطَّائفة الفلانيَّة بعينها، تزعم أنَّها متأوِّلة التحلُّل في الدخول للبرلمانات والحكم بغير ما انزل الله ... الخ، وتزعم أنَّ ما تقدَّم من نقل كلام الأئمَّة وغيرهم ممَّن يقلِّدون قولهم كالشيخين القرضاوي وعبدالرحمن عبدالخالق وغيرهم.. حُجَّةٌ لهم، وأنَّ كلام ابن تيميَّة (ليس في النَّجاشي وحده بل في أصل الأمر) حُجَّة لهم أيضًا = فقد نعذرهم في ذلك ونجعل ذلك حُجَّة في منع تكفيرهم فهذا لا دندنة فيه!





> لعلك توضح لنا يا شيخ عدنان مرادك بهذا الكلام:
> ألست في هذا النقل جعلت القول في البرلمانات التشريعية بسبب كلام ابن تيمية قولا له وجه من النظر وليس مبتدعا, وهذا ما ذكرت لك أنك تراجعت عنه عندما قلت لك بأنه لا يحصل إلا بعد تخريج وتنقيح فتحقيق مناطات ابن تيمية في واقعة البرلمان.
> أرجو التوضيح وإزالة اللبس


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اعذرني يا أخانا الكريم.. فما فهمت طلبك.. ولا أدري ما المطلوب إزالة اللَّبس منه؟
 لعلِّي أتأمَّل فيه مزيدًا وأجيبك.

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> بارك الله فيكِ، ولا داعي يا أختنا الكريم عند سؤالك تقديم تمهيدٍ بقولك: "وحسب"، فالأصل أنَّ كلَّ من يشارك ههنا يريد الاستفادة وحسب.
>  وأمَّا جواب سؤالك: لا، ولاحظي المسطور بالأحمر: 
>  اعذرني يا أخانا الكريم.. فما فهمت طلبك.. ولا أدري ما المطلوب إزالة اللَّبس منه؟
> لعلِّي أتأمَّل فيه مزيدًا وأجيبك.


شكرا لك شيخنا عدنان.

----------


## القضاعي

> شيخنا الفاضل..أرجو المعذرة لأني مررت على الردود سريعا فلم أنتبه.
> الأخ الفاضل القضاعي
> جزاك الله خيرا وهذه الثلاث حالات هي ما توصلت إليها لكن الشيخ يقول أربع!!
> فأين الرابعة؟


الرابعة متفرعة عن الثانية حفظك الباري واعتذر عن التأخير .

----------


## القضاعي

> العهد بعيد لكن سأحاول الأيام القادمة أبحث عن بعضها إن شاء الله


بارك الله فيك وسددك في الذب عن الحق .
ولا تنساني إن وجدت شيئاً .

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

الأخ سماحة, نقلك فيه نقاط عديدة تحتاج لتأمل ومناقشة, ولي تحفظات على بعض ما فيها, وقد لا أعلق على كل ذلك لضيق الوقت وللمحافظة على سير النقاش دون تشعب فيما أرى أنه قد يفضي لذلك - ورأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ - , فسأحاول قدر الإمكان أن لا أخوض إلا في ما يتصل بموضوعنا اتصالا مباشرا. وسأقدم هنا بعض ما أريد قوله مما يسمح به الوقت, وبعد ذلك سأستئذنك والإخوة في ترك الكتابة في الأيام الآتية لبعض الظروف.

 والذي أريد أن أطرحه في هذه المشاركة هو حول التفريق بين أمرين أحدهما سلبي والآخر إيجابي:

 فالسلبي الذي هو من باب الترك: ترك العمل ببعض الشرائع أو ترك العمل بأمور من العدل في الحكم للعجز أو عدوم بلوغ الحكم.

 وغاية ما يقال في النجاشي وينسب إليه هو هذا.

 والإيجابي الذي هو من باب الفعل:  كتنصيب الطاغوت مشرعا على رقاب العباد, والدعوة للتحاكم إليه وتكرارها على أسماع الناس, ودخول البرلمان بما فيه من اتصاف الداخل بالمشرع, واستمداد مشروعية وجوده في البرلمان وسائر تصرفاته فيه من الدستور بعد الإقسام على احترامه, والطاعة المطلقة والانقياد للدستور, وجعله مصدر المشروعية, والاحتجاج به على كل شيء حتى أنه إذا أراد إنكار المنكر احتج به. 

 وثمرة هذا التفريق هي أن العجز والجهل إنما يفضي للترك السلبي, أما الفعل الإيجابي فينشئ عن القدرة التي هي ضد العجز, ويكون باعثه إرادة تحقيق مصلحة يطلبها الفاعل - إيا كانت معتبرة في الشرع أو ملغاة أو مسكوتا عنها.

 وعليه فالجنس الإيجابي لا علاقة له بحال النجاشي بتاتا. فالنجاشي لم ينصب طاغوتا بين الناس يجعلهم يقسمون على احترامه ويلزمهم بالتحاكم والخضوع إليه, ويلزمهم معاملته في التحاكم والتسليم والانقياد معاملة الرب جل وعلا. وكذلك يقال في القاضي بين التتار وبين المسلمين, غاية ما في هؤلاء كونهم من أفراد أمثلة الجنس السلبي ممن تركوا الحكم ببعض العدل, لكونهم جهلوه أو عجزوا عنه, فتركوا الحكم به أو تطبيقه وحمل الناس على مقتضاه, وهذا مقام سلبي بينه وبين الإيجابي فرق كبير, ولا يجوز إغفال هذا الفرق لما يترتب عليه من آثار.

 وكذلك من يتجاوز الترك الذي اقتضاه عجزه -كترك العمل بأمور من العدل - إلى أمور إيجابية مثل دعوة الناس للاحتكام للقانون الفلاني أو العلاني, والإكثار من ترداد احترامه وتقديمه, وجعله الأساس في الحكم, والدعوة للتصالح على أساس تحكيمه, ونحو ذلك مما يدعى إليه ويردد في المحافل من قبل بعض المتسمين بالإسلاميين مثلا, فمثل هذه الأمور ليست سلبية يبررها العجز, بل فيها فعل ومبادرة في أفعال يطلب بها رضا الكفار على حساب علو كلمة الله على أرضه, وانتفاء فتنة الشرك وارتفاعها عن البلاد والعباد. كل ذلك بحجة فقه الموازنات, الذي هدموا بنيانه لما أخرجوا من حساباتهم فيه تغليب مصلحة حفظ الدين الذي هو أعظم الضروريات الخمس, وما يقتضيه ذلك التغليب من تقديم ماكان من جنس تلك المصلحة بل من أركان تحقيقها كإعلاء حكم الله والسعي في ذلك والدعوة إليه, وتوحيده تعالى بالحكم والتشريع, وترك اتخاذ غيره أندادا توصف بأفعال الربوبية كالتشريع, وتوحيده تعالى بالتأليه وأفعاله كالتحاكم والطاعة المطلقة والانقياد والتسليم. فجعلوا  للدستور والقوانين في ذلك نصيبا, لكي يحصلوا مصالح أنزل في المرتبة عن حفظ الدين, من جنس ما ألغى الشارع اعتباره في جانب إقامة الدين وحفظه.

 وهناك أمر آخر سأتحدث عنه لاحقا إن شاء الله, وهو الترخيص في الإكراه خوفا من انقطاع رزق والتضرر بذلك, ومدى صدقية انطباق الإكراه على ذلك, والتفريق بين ما يكون في حق الأفراد من ذلك وما يكون في حق أمة من الناس. وهذا ما أرجئه لوقت آخر, أسأل الله التيسير والتوفيق والسداد للجميع. والله أعلم, وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

السلام عليكم و بارك الله في الجميع وخاصة الشيخ عدنان
و اليك أخي هذا النقل أظنه نفيسة وقعت عليها منذ أمد وفرحت بها كثيرا كما فرحت رغم أني أعتقد ما يعتقده الاستاذ عدنان ولكن للأمانة و إعذار المخالف و عدم اخسار الميزان وجب نقلها .
يقول شيخ الاسلام في العمل السياسي :
ولكن افترق الناس هنا ثلاث فرق‏:‏ فريق غلب عليهم حب العلو فى الأرض والفساد، فلم ينظروا فى عاقبة المعاد، ورأوا أن السلطان لا يقوم إلا بعطاء، وقد لا يتأتى العطاء إلا باستخراج أموال من غير حلها، فصاروا نهابين وهابين‏.‏ وهؤلاء يقولون‏:‏ لا يمكن أن يتولى على الناس إلا من يأكل ويطعم، فإنه اذا تولى العفيف الذى لا يأكل ولا يطعم سخط عليه الرؤساء وعزلوه، إن لم يضروه فى نفسه وماله‏.‏ وهؤلاء نظروا فى عاجل دنياهم، وأهملوا الآجل من دنياهم وآخرتهم، فعاقبتهم عاقبة رديئة فى الدنيا والآخرة، إن لم يحصل لهم ما يصلح عاقبتهم من توبة ونحوها‏.‏ 
وفريق عندهم خوف من اللّه ـ تعالى ـ ودين يمنعهم عما يعتقدونه قبيحاً من ظلم الخلق، وفعل المحارم‏.‏ فهذا حسن واجب؛ ولكن قد يعتقدون مع ذلك أن السياسة لا تتم إلا بما يفعله أولئك من الحرام، فيمتنعون عنها مطلقا، وربما لأن فى نفوسهم جبن أو بخل، أو ضيق خلق ينضم إلى ما معهم من الدين، فيقعون أحياناً فى ترك واجب، يكون تركه/ أضر عليهم من بعض المحرمات، أو يقعون فى النهى عن واجب، يكون النهى عنه من الصد عن سبيل اللّه‏.‏ وقد يكونون متأولين‏.‏ وربما اعتقدوا أن إنكار ذلك واجب ولا يتم إلا بالقتال، فيقاتلون المسلمين كما فعلت الخوارج، وهؤلاء لا تصلح بهم الدنيا ولا الدين الكامل، لكن قد يصلح بهم كثير من أنواع الدين وبعض أمور الدنيا‏.‏وقد يعفى عنهم فيما اجتهدوا فيه فأخطؤوا، ويغفر لهم قصورهم‏.‏ وقد يكونون من الأخسرين أعمالا، الذين ضل سعيهم فى الحياة الدنيا، وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا‏.‏ وهذه طريقة من لا يأخذ لنفسه، ولا يعطى غيره، ولا يرى أنه يتألف الناس من الكفار والفجار، لا بمال ولا بنفع، ويرى أن إعطاء المؤلفة قلوبهم من نوع الجور والعطاء المحرم‏.‏ 
الفريق الثالث‏:‏ الأمة الوسط، وهم أهل دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وخلفاؤه على عامة الناس وخاصتهم إلى يوم القيامة، وهو إنفاق المال والمنافع للناس ـ وإن كانوا رؤساء ـ بحسب الحاجة، إلى صلاح الأحوال، ولإقامة الدين، والدنيا التى يحتاج إليها الدين، وعفته فى نفسه، فلا يأخذ ما لا يستحقه‏.‏ فيجمعون بين التقوى والإحسان ‏{‏إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَواْ وَّالَّذِينَ هُم مُّحْسِنُونَ ‏}‏ ‏[‏النحل‏:‏ 128‏]‏‏.‏ 
ولا تتم السياسة الدينية إلا بهذا، ولا يصلح الدين والدنيا إلا /بهذه الطريقة‏.‏ 
مجموع الفياوي المجلد 28

----------


## نضال مشهود

> وماذا قلت بارك الله فيك ؟ قلت : "تعليقاً لا تحقيقاً".


بالنسبة لما يخص النجاشي فيبدوا أن الشيخ رأى دخوله الجنة محققا،
وإنما التعليق في مسألة (سابقة العذاب) . والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> بالنسبة لما يخص النجاشي فيبدوا أن الشيخ رأى دخوله الجنة محققا،
> وإنما التعليق في مسألة (سابقة العذاب) . والله أعلم .


جزاك الله خيرا. نعم ، هذا ما يظهر ولكن ساغ له ذلك بوجود قرينة حاسمة ، فقد شهد له النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالصلاح.

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*شبهة أن الحكام مكرهون على الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله*

*الشيخ* حامد بن عبد الله العلي
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى.*
*اما بعد...*
*فلقد القى أحد الشباب في روعي شبهة تتعلق بحكم من يحكم شرع الطاغوت في هذا العصر بانه في حالة الإكراه والخوف يجوز تحكيم غير شرع الله، بدليل ان النجاشي رغم إسلامه لم يجعل القرآن مادة للتشريع والحكم في مملكته لاستحالة ان توافقه الحاشية على هذا الامر، فالخوف من فقد الملك كان سببا لاعراضه عن تحكيم الشرع، واستدل أيضا بأن يوسف عليه السلام حكم مصر بشرع حكامها الاولين ولم يغير هذه الاحكام!*
*فهل نستطيع ان الحكام في هذا العصر واقعون تحت الإكراه الأمريكي فيتعذر عليهم الحكم بشرع الله، خاصة وان الله قد امرنا بتنفيذ التكاليف الشرعية بقدر استطاعتنا؛ {اتقوا الله ما استطعتم}.*
*مع الرجاء التفصيل في مسالة الإكراه، ومتى يكون الإكراه حقيقيا بحيث يعذر المكره على ارتكاب محرم او ترك واجب شرعي؟*
*الجواب:* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.
هذه الشبهة سخيفة جدا، لانه من قال؛ إن النجاشي كان يحكم بغير الشرع؟!
ومعلوم أن النجاشي أظهر الإسلام والموافقة على ما جاء به الرسول وما قاله الصحابة في حضرته، ولم يبال بحاشيته، ولم يكن ينقاد لأحد منهم أصلا، ولكنه كان يعمل بما علمه حكما أمره الله تعالى، وما لم يبلغه فهو معذور فيه, ولم تكن شرائع الدين قد اكتملت، ثم إنه قد مات قبل ان تكتمل، فقد أدى ما وجب عليه من العمل بما يبلغه من الشرع حتى لقي ربه.
فالقول بأنه ترك الحكم بالشريعة وحكم بالطاغوت في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه فضل الملك على ذلك، أو لأنه أكره من قبل حاشيته على هذا الكفر فرضخ لهم؛ أنه كذب وقول قبيح ساقط لا يقوله عاقل، سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم.
ألا يستحي هذا المفتري من هذا القول الشنيع، ألم يتبين له ما دلت عليه نصوص القرآن والسنة القطعية؛ أن النجاشي لو ترك الملك لئلا يحكم بالطاغوت، لكن ممن اشترى الآخرة وباع الدنيا، وكان محمودا بذلك عند الله وعند المؤمنين ممتثلا بما أمر الله به كل المؤمنين، وأنه إن فضل الملك مع التحاكم إلى الطاغوت على التحاكم إلى حكم الله تعالى فهو ممن اشتروا الدنيا وباعوا الآخرة، سبحان الله كيف يخفى هذا على مسلم، فما بالهم لا يعقلون؟!
*وأما يوسف عليه السلام:* فحاشاه أن يكون قد حكم بخلاف حكم الله تعالى، وقد ذكر الله في قصته أنه قال: {إن الحكم إلا لله أمر إلا تعبدوا إلا إياه}.
وحاشاه أن يكون قد رضي أن يشارك الملك في التحاكم والحكم إلى الطاغوت، بل لم يقبل منصبه إلا بشرط أن يحكم فيه وفق هدى الله تعالى، وكذلك الرسل لا تسير إلا على هدى الله تعالى، ولا تتبع إلا وحيه.
وكيف يقول هذا المفتري الجاهل أن يوسف حكم بغير ما أنزل الله تعالى واقتحم هذا الكفر المستبين، لانه كان يخاف من الملك، وهو النبي، ابن النبي، ابن النبي، ابن النبي، الكريم بن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم، وإنما كان هو الذي طلب أن يولى خزائن الارض، ولم يكرهه الملك على شيء، وإنما فعل ذلك بأمر الله تعالى ووحيه.
ولذلك قال تعالى بعد ذلك: {كذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض}، ومعنى التمكين أنه يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم بما يريد، فلا مكره له على شيء.
ومعلوم أن الانبياء لا يخالفون الشرع في حكم الإكراه، بل يصبرون على الهدى وإن قتلوا عليه، لانهم قدوة يقتدى بهم والله تعالى عصمهم عن مخالفة وحيه في هذا الباب، لئلا يختلط الحق بالباطل، فمنزلتهم ليست كغيرهم .
بل إن الرخصة في المخالفة في الإكراه إنما هي لهذه الامة.
ولهذا في الحديث: (كان من كان قبلكم يؤتى بالمنشار فيفرق بينه ما بين لحمه وعظمه لا يرده ذلك عن دينه).
ولهذا قال في الحديث: (رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه).
*والخلاصة:* أن لا يستدل بما ذكر إلا جاهل، ممن في قلبه زيع، فهو يطلب الشبه التي يهوّن بها جريمة حكّام الشرك والجور الذين يبدلون الشرائع مع أنهم قادرون على ترك زعاماتهم التي نصبوا أنفسهم فيها آلهة مع الله تعالى ينازعونه حقه في الحكم والتحاكم إليه، ويشترون آخرتهم بمتاع الدنيا القليل، ولكنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين، كما قال تعالى: {ذلك بانهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة وأن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين}.
وكذلك كل من يقترف شركا أكبر مؤثرا متاع الدنيا على الآخرة؛ فهو كافر، وإن لم يستحل ما فعل، خلافا للمرجئة الضالة.
هذا فضلا عن المرخص في حال الإكراه أن يقول كلمة الكفر تحت التهديد الواقع، وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان، لا أن يعيش دهره حاكما بالطاغوت متحاكما عليه، فيفسد العباد ويهلك البلاد، ويسلط الكفار على بلاد المسلمين ويواليهم ويعينهم على مخططاتهم ويوطىء لهم أرض الإسلام، ويعينهم على قتل المجاهدين، فهذا لا يلتمس له عذر الإكراه إلا من هو مطموس على بصيرته، أو راغب فيما يعطيه السلطان من فتات متاع الدنيا ليسكته ويتخذه شيطانا يمهد له كفره بالافتراء على الشريعة.
عافنا الله وحفظنا من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن... آمين.
والله أعلم
27/11/2003م

----------


## أم تميم

نُقُولاتٍ موفَّقة ..
كتبَ اللهُ أجركم ..

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

بارك الله فيك ووفقك للخير

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك

----------


## أبو إبراهيم العقيلي

جزيتم خيرا، لقد طال البحث حول قصة النجاشي، ولكن هنا قصة أخرى لا شك في صحتها، ولكن يبقى النظر في دلالتها، ألا وهي قصة نبي الله يوسف عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام.
ولا يخفى أن يوسف عليه السلام:
1) طلب الولاية على الخزائن.
2) وأن شريعة نبي الله يعقوب التي اتبعها يوسف عليهما السلام تقضي بأن الحكم يجب أن يكون لله تعال لقوله { إن الحكم إلا لله }
3) وفي الاية { ما كان ليأخذ أخاه في دين الملك } ما يدل على أنه لم يكن مطلق اليد في الحكم بما يشاء، وقد صرح بهذا المعنى في تفسير الاية غير واحد من أهل العلم.
4) ولم يكن يوسف عليه السلام مكرها على تولي الحكم.
فما قوة هذا الاستدلال بهذه القصة ؟
وانظر مع ذلك قول هؤلاء العلماء:
وقال الشوكاني في فتح القدير:" أي ما كان يوسف ليأخذ أخاه بنيامين في دين الملك أي ملك مصر وفي شريعته التي كان عليها، بل كان دينه وقضاؤه أن يضرب السارق ويغرم ضعف ما سرقه دون الاستعباد سنة، كما هو دين يعقوب وشريعته. وحاصله: أن يوسف ما كان يتمكن من إجراء حكم يعقوب على أخيه مع كونه مخالفا لدين الملك وشريعته، لو لا ما كاد الله له ودبره حتى وجد السبيل إليه ... اهـ
وقال جمال الدين القاسمي في محاسن التأويل(6 /204 ):" وفيه إعلام بأن يوسف ما كان يتجاوز قانون الملك، وإلا لاستبد بما شاء، وهذا من وفور فطنته وكمال حكمته، ويستدل به على جواز تسمية قوانين ملل الكفر ( دينا ) لها، والآيات في ذلك كثيرة " 
وقال ابن تيمية (مجموع الفتاوى20/56-57):" ومن هذا الباب: تولي يوسف الصديق على خزائن الأرض لملك مصر، بل ومسألته أن يجعله على خزائن الأرض، وكان هو وقومه كفارا، كما قال تعالى { ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به } الآية، وقال تعالى عنه { يا صاحبي السجن أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار ما تعبدون من دونه إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ...} الآية، ومعلوم أنه مع كفرهم لابد أن يكون لهم عادة وسنة في قبض الأموال وصرفها على حاشية الملك وأهل بيته وجنده ورعيته، ولا تكون تلك جارية على سنة الأنبياء وعدلهم، ولم يكن يوسف يمكنه أن يفعل كل ما يريد، وهو ما يراه من دين الله، فان القوم لم يستجيبوا له، لكن فعل الممكن من العدل والإحسان، ونال بالسلطان من إكرام المؤمنين من أهل بيته ما لم يكن يمكن أن يناله بدون ذلك، وهذا كله داخل في قوله { فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم } " اهـ 
وقال العلامة محمد رشيد رضا في تفسير المنار:" الركن الثالث من دين الرسل وهو العمل الصالح وترك الفواحش والمنكرات، فكان يوسف - عليه السلام - يكتفي منه بما كان خير قدوة فيه كما علم من قصته في بيت وزير البلاد وفي السجن ثم في إدارته لأمور الملك، وكان يقرهم على سائر شريعتهم كما سيأتي في احتياله على أخذ أخيه الشقيق بمقتضى شريعتهم الإسرائيلية بقول الله تعالى: (ما كان ليأخذ أخاه في دين الملك) " 
فالرجاء من الفضلاء التعليق على هذا الاستدلال 

محبكم/ ابو إبراهيم العقيلي

----------


## الوايلي

نفع الله بكم جميعاً ونحن إخوان مهما صدر من خلاف 
وفقكم الله

----------


## موسى عبد الله

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## أبو طالب

هذه الفتوى ليست في من يغير حكما من أحكام الله لكن في من يتركه عاجزا عن فعله 
فيوسف عليه السلام و النجاشي رضي الله عنه تركا بعض الأحكام للعجز 
لكن لم يبدلوها مدانهة لغيرهم كما يفعل طواغيت اليوم 
سواء في السلطة التشريعية أو السلطة القضائية أو السلطة التنفيذية

----------


## التميمي العراقي

أحببت أن أعلق على مسألة الشهادة للنجاشي بالجنة من شيخ الإسلام فمذهب شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة أن الشخص المعين يشهد له بالجنة إذا كان من أهل الخير واستفاض الأمر وانتشر عنه قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله في شرحه على الطحاوية بعد أن ذكر مذاهب السلف في هذا الباب ما نصه :

(( لقول الثالث: فهو مثل القول الثاني؛ لكنه زاد عليه بأنَّ الشهادة المستفيضة للإنسان من أهل القبلة بأنه من أهل الجنة أو أنه من أهل الوعيد فإنه يُشهَدُ للمعين أو يُشهَدُ عليه بالشهادة المستفيضة.
وهذا جاء رواية عن الإمام أحمد وعن غيره من الأئمة واختارها الإمام شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية رحمهم الله تعالى، وقال (دلت السنة على هذا الأصل فإنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مُرَّ عليه بجنازة فأثْنِيَ عليها خيراً فقال «وجبت»، ثم مُرَّ بجنازة أخرى فأثنى الصحابة عليها شراَ، فقال «وجبت»، قالوا يا رسول الله ما وجبت؟ قال «تلك أثنيتم عليها خيرا فوجبت لها الجنة، وهذه أثنيتم عليها شراً فوجبت لها النار، أنتم شهداء الله في أرضه»(1)، وأيضاً جاء عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال «يوشك أن تعلموا أهل الجنة من أهل النار» قالوا وكيف ذلك يا رسول الله قال «بالثناء الحسن وبالثناء السيئ»(2).
فيدخل في هذا القول المعرُوفون الذين شُهِدَ لهم بقدم الصدق من صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكذلك من شُهِدَ له من أئمة الإسلام بهذا المقام كالإمام مالك مثلاً والشافعي وأحمد والبخاري ومسلم ونحوهم من أئمة الإسلام )) . 
فلعل شيخ الإسلام من هذا الباب شهد له بالجنة والله أعلم . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو علي المصراوي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا الكريم على هذا الطرح العلمي المتوازن السلفي الخالص. وأرجوا من الأخوة والمشايخ الكرام الرد العلمي مدعما بالأدلة والنقول عن أهل العلم . والرجاء الابتعاد عن ضرب فتاوى العلماء بعضها ببعض

----------


## المبلغ

بارك الله في الشيخ عدنان وفي كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع النافع

----------

